# TTCAL PCOS thread



## hb1

Hi Fellow PCOSers

I thought I would start a thread for those of us TTCAL with PCOS. 

TTC is stressful for for anyone after a loss but the addition of PCOS does make the odds more daunting :shrug:. So maybe having somewhere we can discuss the issues that PCOS throws at us, swap experiences, tips and rants would be a good thing. 

If anyone thinks it's a good idea I could add a poll so we can get an idea of the different PCOS issues we face - eg Clomid, irregular cycles, metformin, hormonal craziness - not sure of the best way to split this up so any suggestions gratefully received!

So to kick off:

My tale in a nutshell is that I came off metformin in May under GP advice, got my magic BFP mid November then mid December very sadly miscarried. I can't say for sure it was due to PCOS but can't rule it out either. The specialist I saw advised to go back on Metformin and if I conceive to stay on till 16 weeks. I am lucky to ovulate naturally so hopefully TTC won't be the biggest hurdle for me - the stressful time will come after that!!

hx


----------



## chocolate

Hiya again - I will join too!

I have PCOS and had Chlomid, trigger and progesterone with my son now 19 months, fell pregnant on first cycle with metformin alone, but miscarried at 13 weeks (3/4 weeks ago). Have my specialist appointment on 24th Feb. but have tried again around ovulation and should know next weekend if I am pregnant again or not.
Hoping the mc was a one off and will not happen again ....... but atleast I will be under specialist care this time so should get some answers


----------



## hb1

Hey Chocs, How's it going? Am back on the ttc train too. Keeping my fingers crossed for you next week then!!

Keep thinking sticky bean thoughts!

hx


----------



## natp18

Hello Hun

thanks for the post on my thread. I was told last Monday by the sonographer who did my hycosy that I have lots of under developed follicles and that it was pcos. I also got bloods back which confirmed this too. Thr real joke of it all is no doctor as sat we down and gone through what pcos is and how bad it is. I have lots of questions to ask him and he won't see me until I loose the weight. Spoke to my lovely gp over the phone who had recieved a fax saying I have pcos, did mension metformin but wants to try me on weightloss drug called orlistat first. Not sure how the metformin will benefit me, this whole thing has gone right over my head, so worried and that doctor just dosent want to know until the weight is off.......I am confused I always thought pcos was cysts on the ovarys not under developed folicles! My periods always use to be normal until I had lillie my beautiful angel. Just need another 5 kgs off ....and I may at least get some help.how long have you suffered from pcos Hun? Omg I never knew the effects it has with mc s
so what have you been doing to get over pcos and concentrating on getting pregnant? Do you have a good doctor now?
Excellent thread to set up
nat xxxxx


----------



## Lol78

Hi ladies! Hope you are well. I am cautiously still pregnant (although as Chocolate and hb1 know after last month - that is very cautiously right now) so can I just chat with you girls for a while?

natp18. hb1 has some great information on her profile page. If you want more information, I joined a charity called Verity - they send you an information pack with lots of details in it about PCOS. The problem is it's not just fertility that is the problem - although that's all we're interested in right now of course. 

The doctor telling you to loose weight may sound cruel, but really it probably is the best thing you can do. When I was diagnosed, I had no periods. I lost a small amount of weight and they returned. Then I started TTC a few years later, it didn't happen until I started a diet, again, lost a small amount of weight and fell pregnant. Unfortunately you know that didn't work out as it should have done. Anyway, it may be good advice but to not see you in the mean time seems a little extreme to me. 

Anyway, in my experience, doctors are not very good with dealing with PCOS. They don't seem willing to discuss the implications for later life (higher risk of diabetes and other problems). 

There are many treatments available, so don't panic, but I do really believe the best thing you can do is to try to loose even a small amount of weight - it certainly helped me before. Do you mind me asking, did you put on weight during/after your last pregnancy? It may be that putting on that little bit of weight tipped your body from working fine before, to now not having periods. In which case, it's really likely that if you did loose a little bit that ovulation and periods would return to normal quite quickly. 

It's alot to take in - this website has a lot of information if you want to see and also hb1's profile. https://www.verity-pcos.org.uk/


----------



## natp18

Hello Hun

congrats Hun fingers crossed it goes well.
I have always been over weight since the teens, but carried my weight exstremely well. However my weight did rocket by 3 stone in a 26 week pregnancy. And with loosing lillie I did alot of comfort eating the month following her death. And now to find out I have pcos I am really scared

nat x


----------



## chocolate

natp18 said:


> Hello Hun
> 
> congrats Hun fingers crossed it goes well.
> I have always been over weight since the teens, but carried my weight exstremely well. However my weight did rocket by 3 stone in a 26 week pregnancy. And with loosing lillie I did alot of comfort eating the month following her death. And now to find out I have pcos I am really scared
> 
> nat x

Hiya, I remember you from a few other posts, Im so sorry for your losses :hugs:
It is scary suddenly being disgnosed with PCOS as there is a lot of confusing info about it. 

As for Metformin, this can help people ovulate in the majority of people taking it, and also helps with weight loss and regulates insulin which is at the base of PCOS. It drops the rate of miscarriage by a lot by continuing it into pregnancy, so ask your doctor if they will let you do this. Some wont as its not had that many trials in the uk, but loads in the US.

I am on the Met. 100mg a day, and if I eat too much fat/carbs then I get the runs so that's enough to put you off eating the wrong foods straight away lol! A word of warning, a lot of people get bad cramps when getting used to taking it, Ive heard avoiding carbs can help stop this, so soups etc. and just less carbs whilst you begin.

Atleast the doctor is offering you something to try to help you with the weight loss - a lot would just say 'follow a healthy diet' blah blah blah, which isnt as easy as that!


Good luck on your weight loss, and I hope the Metformin is the answer to the problems xx


----------



## natp18

Hi Hun

thanks for reply, I hope my insulin levels are low as I have been on atkins so limited carbs. It's only been over a month though. I really hope doc will prescribe metformin, I'll find out tomorrow

hugs
nat x


----------



## chocolate

natp18 said:


> Hi Hun
> 
> thanks for reply, I hope my insulin levels are low as I have been on atkins so limited carbs. It's only been over a month though. I really hope doc will prescribe metformin, I'll find out tomorrow
> 
> hugs
> nat x

Good luck for tomorrow :thumbup:

Maybe also ask the doctor if the atkins diet is good for PCOS - I know that a low gi diet is the recommended for PCOS - so wholegrain bread/pasta, slow releasing carbs, porridge, and I heard cinamon each day really helps insulin levels I think.

What sort of things are you eating on the Atkins? Isnt that mainly proteins and fats or something?


----------



## Lol78

Good luck tomorrow nat. I really think that even loosing a little bit of weight may well kick start your body into ovulating again - it definitely happened for me and I've read that that can be the case. I don't know much on metformin as I don't take it (I've never actually been tested for glucose tolerance/insulin levels, etc - it's something I'm going to do if and when I have this baby) but these guys are a wealth of knowledge!!

Good luck again, let us know what happens.


----------



## natp18

chocolate said:


> natp18 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Hun
> 
> thanks for reply, I hope my insulin levels are low as I have been on atkins so limited carbs. It's only been over a month though. I really hope doc will prescribe metformin, I'll find out tomorrow
> 
> hugs
> nat x
> 
> Good luck for tomorrow :thumbup:
> 
> Maybe also ask the doctor if the atkins diet is good for PCOS - I know that a low gi diet is the recommended for PCOS - so wholegrain bread/pasta, slow releasing carbs, porridge, and I heard cinamon each day really helps insulin levels I think.
> 
> What sort of things are you eating on the Atkins? Isnt that mainly proteins and fats or something?Click to expand...

Thanksf or post/advice hun

I mainly eat fat/proteins with 5 gram carbs each day......................................This concists of meat,fish and cheese and my carb allowance is used on veg/salad.

No sugar stuff,potatoes,bread,pasta,rice or any junk food filled with empty carbs.

Hence why I was hoping my insulin wouldnt be a issue now,still waiting for gp to call me back :(

hugs
Nat x


----------



## natp18

Lol78 said:


> Good luck tomorrow nat. I really think that even loosing a little bit of weight may well kick start your body into ovulating again - it definitely happened for me and I've read that that can be the case. I don't know much on metformin as I don't take it (I've never actually been tested for glucose tolerance/insulin levels, etc - it's something I'm going to do if and when I have this baby) but these guys are a wealth of knowledge!!
> 
> Good luck again, let us know what happens.

Hello Hun

Thanks for post,hope it does get me ovulating soon. Off to the dreaded gym tonight arhhhhhhh hopefully that will boost the weight loss too

hugs
Nat x


----------



## hb1

Hi Natp - Just a note on orlistat - it isn't pleasant if you eat any amount of fat containing food ( trying to post without far TMI!! ) If you want TMI just PM me.

hx


----------



## bumpyboo

Good thread :thumbup: I got diagnosed with PCOS a few years ago, been TTC for the last 2and a bit years. Had a Lap & Dye September 2009 got my BFP October 23rd 2009 and had a natural MC November 28th 2009. Im at the gynae to discuss the next steps on wednesday, praying to god that he dosent turn me away for being overweight..im really trying to lose some :growlmad: but it just dosent want to go!! Hello to you all :hugs:


----------



## bumpyboo

hb1 said:


> Hi Natp - Just a note on orlistat - it isn't pleasant if you eat any amount of fat containing food ( trying to post without far TMI!! ) If you want TMI just PM me.
> 
> hx

I was on some tablets once a while ago to try help with weight loss,I cant remember what they were called but i think there what you are on about. They are horrible :blush: Ive asked the Drs for something again and im not allowed anything as i am TTC!


----------



## hb1

PS. I too am not convinced that Atkins is a great diet for PCOS sufferers as you really need to balance out insulin levels and this is where the theory of the GI diet comes in and it seemsto lead to a much more balanced diet which would be more sustainable in the future - interesting link on womans health:

https://www.womens-health.co.uk/pcos6.asp

Also - personally find weight hard to lose by diet alone and have just lost 10lb in the last using the wii fit plus!!! am chuffed to bits! My BMI was 33 ( seems to be half a stone per bmi point for me - so overall I need to lose 4 stone so am on my way to my goal! )

hx


----------



## hb1

Hi again

I thought maybe a few interesting links would be good so here is goes :

A link re GI diet and PCOS :
https://gynecological-health.suite101.com/article.cfm/what_is_pcos

PCOS and rapid weight gain :
https://womenshealth.suite101.com/article.cfm/polycystic_ovarian_syndrome_rapid_weight_gain

Clomid overview :
https://www.womens-health.co.uk/clomid.asp

Soulcycters :
https://www.soulcysters.com/

Great Metformin link:
https://www.soulcysters.net/faq-about-metformin-48708/

General PCOS info:
https://www.netdoctor.co.uk/womenshealth/facts/pcos.htm

Hope these are handy, if you find some handy links then post them here - knowledge is power and all that!

hx


----------



## hb1

PS Bumpyboo - good luck with the Gynae, surely they can work alongside your weight loss mission!!


----------



## bumpyboo

hb1 said:


> PS Bumpyboo - good luck with the Gynae, surely they can work alongside your weight loss mission!!

thanks!! I hope so too, ive read a few ladies comments though that the gynae has said get some weight off before he will help :( fingers crossd they wont xx


----------



## natp18

hb1 said:


> Hi Natp - Just a note on orlistat - it isn't pleasant if you eat any amount of fat containing food ( trying to post without far TMI!! ) If you want TMI just PM me.
> 
> hx

Hi Hun

Thanks for the information ,I have noticed the nasty side effects already
lol

It makes you wonder how much fat we put in our body when you see it in its form,because you dont really see it when your eating the food. All very gross I know lol

How did you do on the Orlistat?
Nat xxxx


----------



## natp18

bumpyboo said:


> Good thread :thumbup: I got diagnosed with PCOS a few years ago, been TTC for the last 2and a bit years. Had a Lap & Dye September 2009 got my BFP October 23rd 2009 and had a natural MC November 28th 2009. Im at the gynae to discuss the next steps on wednesday, praying to god that he dosent turn me away for being overweight..im really trying to lose some :growlmad: but it just dosent want to go!! Hello to you all :hugs:

Hi Hun

I hope the gynae appointment goes well hun, I just hope that your not under Lancashire NHS nightmare !!! Whats your BMI at the mo? 
I hear about these lap and dye procedures,what are these for? As I know its invasive why didnt they just give you a hycosy hun?
sorry for all the questions hun 
Have they mensioned chlomid or metformin to you hun?

hugs
Nat xx


----------



## natp18

bumpyboo said:


> hb1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Natp - Just a note on orlistat - it isn't pleasant if you eat any amount of fat containing food ( trying to post without far TMI!! ) If you want TMI just PM me.
> 
> hx
> 
> I was on some tablets once a while ago to try help with weight loss,I cant remember what they were called but i think there what you are on about. They are horrible :blush: Ive asked the Drs for something again and im not allowed anything as i am TTC!Click to expand...

Oh hun

cant believe doc wont give you anything to help you loose the weight. I am TTC hun and my doc as told me to loose weight with orlistat 
It all depends on the doc I have found. May be try a new doc hun

hugs
Nat xx


----------



## natp18

hb1 said:


> PS. I too am not convinced that Atkins is a great diet for PCOS sufferers as you really need to balance out insulin levels and this is where the theory of the GI diet comes in and it seemsto lead to a much more balanced diet which would be more sustainable in the future - interesting link on womans health:
> 
> https://www.womens-health.co.uk/pcos6.asp
> 
> Also - personally find weight hard to lose by diet alone and have just lost 10lb in the last using the wii fit plus!!! am chuffed to bits! My BMI was 33 ( seems to be half a stone per bmi point for me - so overall I need to lose 4 stone so am on my way to my goal! )
> 
> hx

Thanks for link hun

I have just come back from the first gym sesh,img so tired hopefully this will kick start my weight loss again. As for Atkins I am scared of coming off it now as I know Ill gain weight as soon as I do arhhhhhhhh

Hugs
Nat xx


----------



## hb1

Hi Natp, was on orlistat for a few months but was before I was diagnosed with PCOS, not any major weightloss, maybe an initial boost, side affects too distressing when in work! 

Have been eating v healthy for ages but no real weight loss. Also so easy to put on weight - 1 meal out put on 3lbs!! :dohh:

Have been doing wii fit for a month - it's great as it graphs your BMI and weight and calories used in the excercises. As mentioned b4 lost 10lbs :happydance: and no change to diet - as I said pretty much healthy eating anyway, given up on diets don't think they help. Pretty much eat low GI as have IBS too so this is helped by the whole wheat/seed/meal. For me I think it is easier than gym as at home and have managed to cram in 30 hours in the last month - too easy for me to talk myself out of the gym after a hard day at work!

Here is a table showing Med/Low GI foods :

https://www.the-gi-diet.org/lowgifoods/

It's so frustrating trying to lose weight with PCOS!! :growlmad:

hx


----------



## hb1

I think this is as the atkins diet sends your body in to starvation mode - ketosis - also not good for ttc - so the initial weight gain would be as your body re-stabalised. It isn't a good long term lifestyle diet - really understand your quandry! 

Well done on the gym willpower!!


----------



## bumpyboo

natp18 said:


> bumpyboo said:
> 
> 
> Good thread :thumbup: I got diagnosed with PCOS a few years ago, been TTC for the last 2and a bit years. Had a Lap & Dye September 2009 got my BFP October 23rd 2009 and had a natural MC November 28th 2009. Im at the gynae to discuss the next steps on wednesday, praying to god that he dosent turn me away for being overweight..im really trying to lose some :growlmad: but it just dosent want to go!! Hello to you all :hugs:
> 
> Hi Hun
> 
> I hope the gynae appointment goes well hun, I just hope that your not under Lancashire NHS nightmare !!! Whats your BMI at the mo?
> I hear about these lap and dye procedures,what are these for? As I know its invasive why didnt they just give you a hycosy hun?
> sorry for all the questions hun
> Have they mensioned chlomid or metformin to you hun?
> 
> hugs
> Nat xxClick to expand...

my BMI is about 36 i think :cry: I try so hard to lose weight and the annoying thing is i hardly eat anything :S but i know that can be the problem sometimes!! but i dont have breakfast cause it makes me feel sick so i dont have anything till lunch or alot of the time its tea time!! I have a friend who weighs 8 stone..and she eats more than me!! 
The lap and dye is basically a camera in ur womb to check for endo etc. and to check alls ok. and the dye is where they inject a blue dye into your fallopian tubes to see if it goes down the tubes ok so they can rule out if your tubes are blocked. Whats a hycosy:shrug:??!! Dont worry about the questions, its good talking to someone about it :flower: No they havent mentioned anything about either of them but the gynae said at my last appointment that after the lap & dye if all was ok the next step would be to be put on medication and be closely monitored. so i dunno what will happen!? i hope they do something for me im getting fed up! what stage are you at? Whats your BMI? xxxx


----------



## bumpyboo

natp18 said:


> bumpyboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hb1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Natp - Just a note on orlistat - it isn't pleasant if you eat any amount of fat containing food ( trying to post without far TMI!! ) If you want TMI just PM me.
> 
> hx
> 
> I was on some tablets once a while ago to try help with weight loss,I cant remember what they were called but i think there what you are on about. They are horrible :blush: Ive asked the Drs for something again and im not allowed anything as i am TTC!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hun
> 
> cant believe doc wont give you anything to help you loose the weight. I am TTC hun and my doc as told me to loose weight with orlistat
> It all depends on the doc I have found. May be try a new doc hun
> 
> hugs
> Nat xxClick to expand...


Ive just joined Weightwatchers so im hoping taht will do me some good :thumbup: !!


----------



## Lol78

bumpyboo said:


> natp18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumpyboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hb1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Natp - Just a note on orlistat - it isn't pleasant if you eat any amount of fat containing food ( trying to post without far TMI!! ) If you want TMI just PM me.
> 
> hx
> 
> I was on some tablets once a while ago to try help with weight loss,I cant remember what they were called but i think there what you are on about. They are horrible :blush: Ive asked the Drs for something again and im not allowed anything as i am TTC!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hun
> 
> cant believe doc wont give you anything to help you loose the weight. I am TTC hun and my doc as told me to loose weight with orlistat
> It all depends on the doc I have found. May be try a new doc hun
> 
> hugs
> Nat xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Ive just joined Weightwatchers so im hoping taht will do me some good :thumbup: !!Click to expand...

Weight watchers is great. I lost my weight on weight watchers (still need to loose a bit more, BMI is about 28, but I was bigger). You can also try to keep it low GI within weight watchers so it works fine with PCOS.

Good luck. 

Nat, have fun at the gym!! Inspriring!


----------



## natp18

bumpyboo said:


> natp18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumpyboo said:
> 
> 
> Good thread :thumbup: I got diagnosed with PCOS a few years ago, been TTC for the last 2and a bit years. Had a Lap & Dye September 2009 got my BFP October 23rd 2009 and had a natural MC November 28th 2009. Im at the gynae to discuss the next steps on wednesday, praying to god that he dosent turn me away for being overweight..im really trying to lose some :growlmad: but it just dosent want to go!! Hello to you all :hugs:
> 
> Hi Hun
> 
> I hope the gynae appointment goes well hun, I just hope that your not under Lancashire NHS nightmare !!! Whats your BMI at the mo?
> I hear about these lap and dye procedures,what are these for? As I know its invasive why didnt they just give you a hycosy hun?
> sorry for all the questions hun
> Have they mensioned chlomid or metformin to you hun?
> 
> hugs
> Nat xxClick to expand...
> 
> my BMI is about 36 i think :cry: I try so hard to lose weight and the annoying thing is i hardly eat anything :S but i know that can be the problem sometimes!! but i dont have breakfast cause it makes me feel sick so i dont have anything till lunch or alot of the time its tea time!! I have a friend who weighs 8 stone..and she eats more than me!!
> The lap and dye is basically a camera in ur womb to check for endo etc. and to check alls ok. and the dye is where they inject a blue dye into your fallopian tubes to see if it goes down the tubes ok so they can rule out if your tubes are blocked. Whats a hycosy:shrug:??!! Dont worry about the questions, its good talking to someone about it :flower: No they havent mentioned anything about either of them but the gynae said at my last appointment that after the lap & dye if all was ok the next step would be to be put on medication and be closely monitored. so i dunno what will happen!? i hope they do something for me im getting fed up! what stage are you at? Whats your BMI? xxxxClick to expand...

Hi Hun

The lap and dye is similar to hycosy but they inject the dye through a the cervix with a cathitor, with the hycosy its less invasive I think.
Thats what showed I had pcos but had very clear tubes.
As for BMI it was 40 last month arhhhh but got it down to 38 now. I have to get it down to 35 before the NHS will treat,as your BMI is 36 they may treat you but I have been told there very strict throughout the country. Fingers crossed they ll help you hun.
My stage lol...nightmare stage at mo just diagnoised with pcos and have to get my bmi down ,then they ll give me chlomid to force ovulation hopefully. I have asked my GP to prescribe me metformin but he cant until that useless gynae consultant sends him another report. All I can do is just keep dieting and keep with the gym and the yukky orlistat

Hugs
Nat xx


----------



## natp18

Lol78 said:


> bumpyboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natp18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumpyboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hb1 said:
> 
> 
> Hi Natp - Just a note on orlistat - it isn't pleasant if you eat any amount of fat containing food ( trying to post without far TMI!! ) If you want TMI just PM me.
> 
> hx
> 
> I was on some tablets once a while ago to try help with weight loss,I cant remember what they were called but i think there what you are on about. They are horrible :blush: Ive asked the Drs for something again and im not allowed anything as i am TTC!Click to expand...
> 
> Oh hun
> 
> cant believe doc wont give you anything to help you loose the weight. I am TTC hun and my doc as told me to loose weight with orlistat
> It all depends on the doc I have found. May be try a new doc hun
> 
> hugs
> Nat xxClick to expand...
> 
> 
> Ive just joined Weightwatchers so im hoping taht will do me some good :thumbup: !!Click to expand...
> 
> Weight watchers is great. I lost my weight on weight watchers (still need to loose a bit more, BMI is about 28, but I was bigger). You can also try to keep it low GI within weight watchers so it works fine with PCOS.
> 
> Good luck.
> 
> Nat, have fun at the gym!! Inspriring!Click to expand...

Hey Hun

Weight Watchers is a very good diet,the weight loss is very slow for me on WW and for the medical reasons I was told to get this weight off quick

Hugs
Nat xxx


----------



## chocolate

hb1 said:


> Hi Natp, was on orlistat for a few months but was before I was diagnosed with PCOS, not any major weightloss, maybe an initial boost, side affects too distressing when in work!
> 
> Have been eating v healthy for ages but no real weight loss. Also so easy to put on weight - 1 meal out put on 3lbs!! :dohh:
> 
> Have been doing wii fit for a month - it's great as it graphs your BMI and weight and calories used in the excercises. As mentioned b4 lost 10lbs :happydance: and no change to diet - as I said pretty much healthy eating anyway, given up on diets don't think they help. Pretty much eat low GI as have IBS too so this is helped by the whole wheat/seed/meal. For me I think it is easier than gym as at home and have managed to cram in 30 hours in the last month - too easy for me to talk myself out of the gym after a hard day at work!
> 
> Here is a table showing Med/Low GI foods :
> 
> https://www.the-gi-diet.org/lowgifoods/
> 
> It's so frustrating trying to lose weight with PCOS!! :growlmad:
> 
> hx

Thanks for the link - I think I am going to have to buckle down and go down the low gi route. I am a slim PCOS'er but really struggle with sweet things, chocolate is a big weak spot for me but then I get a sugar crash and need another!
The link to the chart is great, I was having corn flakes thinking they were good for me lol! Will swap to Special K, and white bread has sneaked back in to the house too!
Will dig back out my low gi traffic light book. Dont think it will be too hard to stick too and not many changed really as I see I eat most of the low gi foods. 

What do you reckon sugar free marshmallows come under?
Need to find some low gi sweet treats for when it gets the better of me lol


----------



## hb1

Hi Chocs, don't know but you'd think they'd be low GI with no sugar!
At least you'd have something to satisfy your sweet tooth. The other thing I think about the low GI is it isn't all about weightloss - it is meant to help PCOSers maintain the sugar levels and avoid the spikes - being insulin resistant means you then go in to insulin overdrive - it's annoying as the rest of the world seems to be high GI all the way!


----------



## hb1

natp18 said:



> bumpyboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natp18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumpyboo said:
> 
> 
> Good thread :thumbup: I got diagnosed with PCOS a few years ago, been TTC for the last 2and a bit years. Had a Lap & Dye September 2009 got my BFP October 23rd 2009 and had a natural MC November 28th 2009. Im at the gynae to discuss the next steps on wednesday, praying to god that he dosent turn me away for being overweight..im really trying to lose some :growlmad: but it just dosent want to go!! Hello to you all :hugs:
> 
> Hi Hun
> 
> I hope the gynae appointment goes well hun, I just hope that your not under Lancashire NHS nightmare !!! Whats your BMI at the mo?
> I hear about these lap and dye procedures,what are these for? As I know its invasive why didnt they just give you a hycosy hun?
> sorry for all the questions hun
> Have they mensioned chlomid or metformin to you hun?
> 
> hugs
> Nat xxClick to expand...
> 
> my BMI is about 36 i think :cry: I try so hard to lose weight and the annoying thing is i hardly eat anything :S but i know that can be the problem sometimes!! but i dont have breakfast cause it makes me feel sick so i dont have anything till lunch or alot of the time its tea time!! I have a friend who weighs 8 stone..and she eats more than me!!
> The lap and dye is basically a camera in ur womb to check for endo etc. and to check alls ok. and the dye is where they inject a blue dye into your fallopian tubes to see if it goes down the tubes ok so they can rule out if your tubes are blocked. Whats a hycosy:shrug:??!! Dont worry about the questions, its good talking to someone about it :flower: No they havent mentioned anything about either of them but the gynae said at my last appointment that after the lap & dye if all was ok the next step would be to be put on medication and be closely monitored. so i dunno what will happen!? i hope they do something for me im getting fed up! what stage are you at? Whats your BMI? xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Hun
> 
> The lap and dye is similar to hycosy but they inject the dye through a the cervix with a cathitor, with the hycosy its less invasive I think.
> Thats what showed I had pcos but had very clear tubes.
> As for BMI it was 40 last month arhhhh but got it down to 38 now. I have to get it down to 35 before the NHS will treat,as your BMI is 36 they may treat you but I have been told there very strict throughout the country. Fingers crossed they ll help you hun.
> My stage lol...nightmare stage at mo just diagnoised with pcos and have to get my bmi down ,then they ll give me chlomid to force ovulation hopefully. I have asked my GP to prescribe me metformin but he cant until that useless gynae consultant sends him another report. All I can do is just keep dieting and keep with the gym and the yukky orlistat
> 
> Hugs
> Nat xxClick to expand...


Hey Nat - you never know - they say the weightloss itself can regulate the ovulation too for PCOS! fingers crossed! hx


----------



## chocolate

hb1 said:


> Hi Chocs, don't know but you'd think they'd be low GI with no sugar!
> At least you'd have something to satisfy your sweet tooth. The other thing I think about the low GI is it isn't all about weightloss - it is meant to help PCOSers maintain the sugar levels and avoid the spikes - being insulin resistant means you then go in to insulin overdrive - it's annoying as the rest of the world seems to be high GI all the way!

Well Ive discovered that Nesquick chocolate milk is ok, so am going to get some in, and I also fancy banana smoothies as a snack so thats 2 things. I will still have the odd meal high gi etc. but keep it for special occassions ..... anything has got to be better for me than the high gi I eat now!

A while ago I did cut out chocolate and felt much better for it, so this is worth a go, especially if I am pregnant as last time I couldnt resist the cakes!


----------



## puppymom32

Hello fellow PCOSers. I was diagnosed with PCOS around 2 years ago. I dont have the typical PCOS symptoms such as long cycles or lack of ovulation. Mine was diagnosed through a follicle scan while on clomid my dr said that I have a bunch of small follies instead of normal healthy ones. He prescribed Met and I hated it at first. Then my body got used to it. After a year of no sucess I just stopped everything and feel pg unfortunatly it was my second ectopic. I went back ont he Met but noticed that everytime I have fallen pg it has been while not taking any of the meds so I once again and med free and have been since August considering at least going back on the Met. Very frustrated and tired of waiting. Good Luck to you all.


----------



## hb1

Hi Puppymom - You have been through so much - no wonder you so frustrated! :hugs:

Just wondering what any hormone tests have revealed for you? You must have had them all in 12 yrs! 

Have they offered IVF so you don't risk your tube or is this something you couldn't consider?

Hope you get there soon hx


----------



## puppymom32

Hb1, Thanks sweetheart All the hormone test came back fine. And I have had them done several times just to be sure there werent any changes. DH's sperm is fine as well. I am considering IVF but much later down the road because I am in the US it will all be out of pocket most of my fertility treatment has been private because my insurance wont cover anything fertility related. I also found out recently that I have mild endo and a fibriod in my uterus but my docs assure me that this shouldnt cause an issue. I'm not really convinced. I have been looking into adoption. Best of luck to you too.


----------



## bumpyboo

Im hoping weight watchers will get me on the right track to losing a few pounds (or stones!) My appointment tomorrow...very anxious as to what will happen!! I know tomorrow is going to be a really good day or really bad day!! as its my first weigh in at weight watchers!! Ive been good-ish though!! We had a take-away tonight, OH had a massive pizza, chips, garlic bread the lot and i had a SIDE SALAD!!! Was yummy though!! but the pizza did look nice!!lol but i was very proud of myself!! xxxx


----------



## bumpyboo

puppymom32 said:


> Hb1, Thanks sweetheart All the hormone test came back fine. And I have had them done several times just to be sure there werent any changes. DH's sperm is fine as well. I am considering IVF but much later down the road because I am in the US it will all be out of pocket most of my fertility treatment has been private because my insurance wont cover anything fertility related. I also found out recently that I have mild endo and a fibriod in my uterus but my docs assure me that this shouldnt cause an issue. I'm not really convinced. I have been looking into adoption. Best of luck to you too.


Hope you get some good news soon :hugs: and adoption is a lovely thing to, its something ive said i would do in a few years if nothings happened.:flower:


----------



## puppymom32

bumpy,
Best of luck at your appt tomorrow. I am sure it will be fine. Keep up the good work.


----------



## hb1

puppymom32 said:


> Hb1, Thanks sweetheart All the hormone test came back fine. And I have had them done several times just to be sure there werent any changes. DH's sperm is fine as well. I am considering IVF but much later down the road because I am in the US it will all be out of pocket most of my fertility treatment has been private because my insurance wont cover anything fertility related. I also found out recently that I have mild endo and a fibriod in my uterus but my docs assure me that this shouldnt cause an issue. I'm not really convinced. I have been looking into adoption. Best of luck to you too.

my Auntie has v bad endo, tried ivf and everything and had a mc, she adopted my cousin Emma and then 2 years later got pg without even trying and now has 2 healthy little brothers for Emma - goes to show I guess !!


----------



## bumpyboo

natp18 said:


> bumpyboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natp18 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumpyboo said:
> 
> 
> Good thread :thumbup: I got diagnosed with PCOS a few years ago, been TTC for the last 2and a bit years. Had a Lap & Dye September 2009 got my BFP October 23rd 2009 and had a natural MC November 28th 2009. Im at the gynae to discuss the next steps on wednesday, praying to god that he dosent turn me away for being overweight..im really trying to lose some :growlmad: but it just dosent want to go!! Hello to you all :hugs:
> 
> Hi Hun
> 
> I hope the gynae appointment goes well hun, I just hope that your not under Lancashire NHS nightmare !!! Whats your BMI at the mo?
> I hear about these lap and dye procedures,what are these for? As I know its invasive why didnt they just give you a hycosy hun?
> sorry for all the questions hun
> Have they mensioned chlomid or metformin to you hun?
> 
> hugs
> Nat xxClick to expand...
> 
> my BMI is about 36 i think :cry: I try so hard to lose weight and the annoying thing is i hardly eat anything :S but i know that can be the problem sometimes!! but i dont have breakfast cause it makes me feel sick so i dont have anything till lunch or alot of the time its tea time!! I have a friend who weighs 8 stone..and she eats more than me!!
> The lap and dye is basically a camera in ur womb to check for endo etc. and to check alls ok. and the dye is where they inject a blue dye into your fallopian tubes to see if it goes down the tubes ok so they can rule out if your tubes are blocked. Whats a hycosy:shrug:??!! Dont worry about the questions, its good talking to someone about it :flower: No they havent mentioned anything about either of them but the gynae said at my last appointment that after the lap & dye if all was ok the next step would be to be put on medication and be closely monitored. so i dunno what will happen!? i hope they do something for me im getting fed up! what stage are you at? Whats your BMI? xxxxClick to expand...
> 
> Hi Hun
> 
> The lap and dye is similar to hycosy but they inject the dye through a the cervix with a cathitor, with the hycosy its less invasive I think.
> Thats what showed I had pcos but had very clear tubes.
> As for BMI it was 40 last month arhhhh but got it down to 38 now. I have to get it down to 35 before the NHS will treat,as your BMI is 36 they may treat you but I have been told there very strict throughout the country. Fingers crossed they ll help you hun.
> My stage lol...nightmare stage at mo just diagnoised with pcos and have to get my bmi down ,then they ll give me chlomid to force ovulation hopefully. I have asked my GP to prescribe me metformin but he cant until that useless gynae consultant sends him another report. All I can do is just keep dieting and keep with the gym and the yukky orlistat
> 
> Hugs
> Nat xxClick to expand...

Ohh Ive never heard of that. To be honest i would have the lap&dye again tommorow as i think thats what helped me conceive last time and its quite commen for it to happen!:thumbup: Well done you on getting your BMI down, uve done so well to get it down that quickly! Give it another couple of months and u will be down to 35! xxx


----------



## hb1

bumpyboo said:


> Im hoping weight watchers will get me on the right track to losing a few pounds (or stones!) My appointment tomorrow...very anxious as to what will happen!! I know tomorrow is going to be a really good day or really bad day!! as its my first weigh in at weight watchers!! Ive been good-ish though!! We had a take-away tonight, OH had a massive pizza, chips, garlic bread the lot and i had a SIDE SALAD!!! Was yummy though!! but the pizza did look nice!!lol but i was very proud of myself!! xxxx

Good luck Bumpyboo - let us know how you get on! Here's hoping for a fabulous day! :happydance:


----------



## puppymom32

hb1 said:


> puppymom32 said:
> 
> 
> Hb1, Thanks sweetheart All the hormone test came back fine. And I have had them done several times just to be sure there werent any changes. DH's sperm is fine as well. I am considering IVF but much later down the road because I am in the US it will all be out of pocket most of my fertility treatment has been private because my insurance wont cover anything fertility related. I also found out recently that I have mild endo and a fibriod in my uterus but my docs assure me that this shouldnt cause an issue. I'm not really convinced. I have been looking into adoption. Best of luck to you too.
> 
> my Auntie has v bad endo, tried ivf and everything and had a mc, she adopted my cousin Emma and then 2 years later got pg without even trying and now has 2 healthy little brothers for Emma - goes to show I guess !!Click to expand...

I have heard that is quite common for a lot of people I would not be upset at all to have two close together.


----------



## DragonMummy

hi guys. I have pcos and am on metformin. started on 500mg in october and am up to 2000mg now. i've ovulated once since coming off bcp (that was last month, due to metformin) but it seems like that's it!

FS appointment in March so hopefully clomid. But how can clomid work if I'm not having periods???


sorry just noticed this is on the loss page - i just clicked on the link cos i click on anything with pcos in the title! i shall jog on back to ltttc! best of luck to you all xxx


----------



## hb1

Definitely - my Auntie was so happy - going from the waiting game and thinking it wasn't meant to be to the most complete family she could ever wish for hx


----------



## hb1

DragonMummy said:


> hi guys. I have pcos and am on metformin. started on 500mg in october and am up to 2000mg now. i've ovulated once since coming off bcp (that was last month, due to metformin) but it seems like that's it!
> 
> FS appointment in March so hopefully clomid. But how can clomid work if I'm not having periods???
> 
> 
> sorry just noticed this is on the loss page - i just clicked on the link cos i click on anything with pcos in the title! i shall jog on back to ltttc! best of luck to you all xxx

Not sure but here's a clomid link : https://www.justmommies.com/articles/clomid-and-ovulation.shtml

There is also a clomid club thread on LTTTC which would have a lot of experts.

I guess there'll be a lot of ladies who fit in both LTTTC and TTCAL forums!
We're all in it together!
hx


----------



## chocolate

hb1 said:


> DragonMummy said:
> 
> 
> hi guys. I have pcos and am on metformin. started on 500mg in october and am up to 2000mg now. i've ovulated once since coming off bcp (that was last month, due to metformin) but it seems like that's it!
> 
> FS appointment in March so hopefully clomid. But how can clomid work if I'm not having periods???
> 
> 
> sorry just noticed this is on the loss page - i just clicked on the link cos i click on anything with pcos in the title! i shall jog on back to ltttc! best of luck to you all xxx
> 
> Not sure but here's a clomid link : https://www.justmommies.com/articles/clomid-and-ovulation.shtml
> 
> There is also a clomid club thread on LTTTC which would have a lot of experts.
> 
> I guess there'll be a lot of ladies who fit in both LTTTC and TTCAL forums!
> We're all in it together!
> hxClick to expand...

I had clomid and wasnt having periods - firstly they gave me something to create a period - provera I think, then the clomid to make me ovulate, which worked well and cocieved ds on the 2nd go!








Can anyone tell me why PCOS sometimes increases the chance of miscarriage? Is it because of insulin levels - ie - should I be trying really really hard to stick to low gi? I am on metformin, apparantley that helps with decreasing the mc chances, so maybe it is to do with insulin levels etc.??


----------



## puppymom32

Not sure chocolate my doctor said in may case it was that I had a bunch of small follies that would never turn into big healthy eggs. So I know that the Met helps me create big follies to hopefully have healthier more viable eggs. I would imagine it does have something to do with the way our bodies handle the insulin. Sorry not much help.


----------



## natp18

So fed up ,Doctor still hasnt got back to me about prescribing me Metformin. Called clinic everyday since last Friday. I chased up all the reports with the hospital and had them faxed to him.........but still asnt got back to me!!!
So stressed at mo and have my daughers due date next week :(

Anyway how are you all doing?

hugs
nat xxx


----------



## hb1

chocolate said:


> Can anyone tell me why PCOS sometimes increases the chance of miscarriage? Is it because of insulin levels - ie - should I be trying really really hard to stick to low gi? I am on metformin, apparantley that helps with decreasing the mc chances, so maybe it is to do with insulin levels etc.??

Hi Choc

As far as the insulin thing is concerned the low GI helps as it prevents spikes in your blood sugar levels which increase the level of insulin in your body, which in most PCOS ladies is insulin resistant so your body creates much more than it needs. They think that the insulin hormone in turn stimulates the ovaries to create excess male hormones which throws the rest of your hormones out of balance.

As your cells become more insulin resistant it increases the likelyhood of becoming glucose intolerant which is where the risk of diabetes in later life comes in.

The elevated insulin hormone is also thought to be the cause of elevated LH hormone which is involved in bringing about ovulation and so can mess with the timing of egg release and also the other hormone balances surrounding the delicately balanced reproductive cycles as well as increasing the chances of blood clots. This is why Metformin is prescribed - it sensitises you to insulin so you don't over produce and mess your hormonal balance up but also maintaining a nice level blood sugar and avoiding the spikes etc etc.

The GI number of a food relates to how fast or slow sugar is released in to your system - I guess it's about acheiving a balance - boring but hopefully worth it in the long run!

hx


----------



## hb1

Nat - really don't know what to say about your Docs apart from how pants!! don't get yourself stressed tho - that really won't help. Book an appointment to see them and keep seeing them until you get there !!


----------



## bumpyboo

Hey All,

So i just got back from my appointment at the hospital....and what a waste of time it was:nope: as i thought the Dr told me that as seen as I know i can get pregnant to give it another 6 months.:cry: I said that my periods were irregular so her advice on that was to lose weight, my BMI is 36...which i know im overweight but im 1 over there cut off line to get help! So its another long 6 months for me and im determined i WILL get pregnant on my own!! On the plus side she did give me some provera as I havent had my first AF since miscarriage, so fingers crossed it will get my body back into the swing of things!! But im feeling very doubtful and once again P****D off with the stupid NHS!!! xx


----------



## hb1

Hey Bumbyboo - your GP can also treat your PCOS - it is my GP that prescribed Met for me, it isn't a fertility drug but to treat the insulin resistance ( which makes it too easy to put weight on and v hard to lose it ). I can get pregnant without it but the hormonal inbalance threatens the health of my pregnancy - keep on with it - you will get there!!


----------



## chocolate

hb1 said:


> chocolate said:
> 
> 
> Can anyone tell me why PCOS sometimes increases the chance of miscarriage? Is it because of insulin levels - ie - should I be trying really really hard to stick to low gi? I am on metformin, apparantley that helps with decreasing the mc chances, so maybe it is to do with insulin levels etc.??
> 
> Hi Choc
> 
> As far as the insulin thing is concerned the low GI helps as it prevents spikes in your blood sugar levels which increase the level of insulin in your body, which in most PCOS ladies is insulin resistant so your body creates much more than it needs. They think that the insulin hormone in turn stimulates the ovaries to create excess male hormones which throws the rest of your hormones out of balance.
> 
> As your cells become more insulin resistant it increases the likelyhood of becoming glucose intolerant which is where the risk of diabetes in later life comes in.
> 
> The elevated insulin hormone is also thought to be the cause of elevated LH hormone which is involved in bringing about ovulation and so can mess with the timing of egg release and also the other hormone balances surrounding the delicately balanced reproductive cycles as well as increasing the chances of blood clots. This is why Metformin is prescribed - it sensitises you to insulin so you don't over produce and mess your hormonal balance up but also maintaining a nice level blood sugar and avoiding the spikes etc etc.
> 
> The GI number of a food relates to how fast or slow sugar is released in to your system - I guess it's about acheiving a balance - boring but hopefully worth it in the long run!
> 
> hxClick to expand...

Have just found this: https://www.weightlossresources.co.uk/diet/gi_diet/glycaemic_index_tables.htm and it says milk chocolate is LOW GI!!!
So how much do you reckon is classed as low lol?


----------



## Kellie Marie

Hey Ladies I just seen this thread I thought I would add my little "experience" with PCOS and what I have gone through so far.

Well My period was fine up until sept 08 I went without a period until feb 09. During that time I thought I was pregnant (as you would if you have NEVER had an irregular period) So I went to my GP in November 2008 after countless amount of negative HPT'S and he took some blood tests. 

He checked my hormone levels - they were fine - infact all the results came back ok. So I was sent for an internal scan. This is where I was told I had PCOS. There was multiple cysts on both ovaries and none of them contained any eggs. (funny enough the appointment for the scan didnt come through for about 3 months so I ended up having a period before I went for the internal so I guess that&#8217;s why there was no eggs??) Stupid NHS system, 

Anyway afterwards my doctor gave me "the pill" to regulate my periods because at the time I wasn't TTC. But I wasn't not trying if that makes sense so I didn&#8217;t bother to take the pill. Anyway my periods were fine from then (feb 09) to july 09 came every 4 weeks. 

Then in July 09 we decide to try for our family. My periods went a little wonky and my last period was in November 09. I went to my doctors and told him about us TTC and he said "you have to try for atleast 12 months by yourself".........I'm not being funny but I have a condition....A condition that effects my ovulation.....I can't do it on my own so whats the point in trying for a year when I know I wont get pregnant??? Its like a waste of time (so I thought) 

Anyway I changed my doctors and went to see my new GP yesterday..... 

In the time between changing doctors (Nov 09 - now) I think I ovulated by myself on the 4th of this month- and got a faint line on a HPT! 

I saw my Doctor and he said he wants to take some blood on the 3rd of Feb to confirm the pregnancy. 

So I guess ladies I was wrong....You dont "really" need medication to get pregnant! Yes its alot harder for us and it is such a stressful thing TTC and having PCOS on top of it but dont lose faith. People use to tell me all the time "just relax it will happen" and "it will happen when you least expect it" but I didnt want to hear it...I didnt want to relax when its all I could think about. I wanted it NOW! And having to deal with another complication of PCOS such as miscarriage....not once but TWICE! Made it 1,000,000,000 times harder!!

I just pray this blood test comes out positive and I really hope every single one of you ladies get your :bfp: because we all REALLY do deserve it!! 

:hugs: xxxxx


----------



## chocolate

Kellie Marie said:


> Hey Ladies I just seen this thread I thought I would add my little "experience" with PCOS and what I have gone through so far.
> 
> Well My period was fine up until sept 08 I went without a period until feb 09. During that time I thought I was pregnant (as you would if you have NEVER had an irregular period) So I went to my GP in November 2008 after countless amount of negative HPT'S and he took some blood tests.
> 
> He checked my hormone levels - they were fine - infact all the results came back ok. So I was sent for an internal scan. This is where I was told I had PCOS. There was multiple cysts on both ovaries and none of them contained any eggs. (funny enough the appointment for the scan didnt come through for about 3 months so I ended up having a period before I went for the internal so I guess thats why there was no eggs??) Stupid NHS system,
> 
> Anyway afterwards my doctor gave me "the pill" to regulate my periods because at the time I wasn't TTC. But I wasn't not trying if that makes sense so I didnt bother to take the pill. Anyway my periods were fine from then (feb 09) to july 09 came every 4 weeks.
> 
> Then in July 09 we decide to try for our family. My periods went a little wonky and my last period was in November 09. I went to my doctors and told him about us TTC and he said "you have to try for atleast 12 months by yourself".........I'm not being funny but I have a condition....A condition that effects my ovulation.....I can't do it on my own so whats the point in trying for a year when I know I wont get pregnant??? Its like a waste of time (so I thought)
> 
> Anyway I changed my doctors and went to see my new GP yesterday.....
> 
> In the time between changing doctors (Nov 09 - now) I think I ovulated by myself on the 4th of this month- and got a faint line on a HPT!
> 
> I saw my Doctor and he said he wants to take some blood on the 3rd of Feb to confirm the pregnancy.
> 
> So I guess ladies I was wrong....You dont "really" need medication to get pregnant! Yes its alot harder for us and it is such a stressful thing TTC and having PCOS on top of it but dont lose faith. People use to tell me all the time "just relax it will happen" and "it will happen when you least expect it" but I didnt want to hear it...I didnt want to relax when its all I could think about. I wanted it NOW! And having to deal with another complication of PCOS such as miscarriage....not once but TWICE! Made it 1,000,000,000 times harder!!
> 
> I just pray this blood test comes out positive and I really hope every single one of you ladies get your :bfp: because we all REALLY do deserve it!!
> 
> :hugs: xxxxx

Congratulations!! Hope you have a better doctor this time too - hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months:happydance:


----------



## Kellie Marie

chocolate said:


> Kellie Marie said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies I just seen this thread I thought I would add my little "experience" with PCOS and what I have gone through so far.
> 
> Well My period was fine up until sept 08 I went without a period until feb 09. During that time I thought I was pregnant (as you would if you have NEVER had an irregular period) So I went to my GP in November 2008 after countless amount of negative HPT'S and he took some blood tests.
> 
> He checked my hormone levels - they were fine - infact all the results came back ok. So I was sent for an internal scan. This is where I was told I had PCOS. There was multiple cysts on both ovaries and none of them contained any eggs. (funny enough the appointment for the scan didnt come through for about 3 months so I ended up having a period before I went for the internal so I guess thats why there was no eggs??) Stupid NHS system,
> 
> Anyway afterwards my doctor gave me "the pill" to regulate my periods because at the time I wasn't TTC. But I wasn't not trying if that makes sense so I didnt bother to take the pill. Anyway my periods were fine from then (feb 09) to july 09 came every 4 weeks.
> 
> Then in July 09 we decide to try for our family. My periods went a little wonky and my last period was in November 09. I went to my doctors and told him about us TTC and he said "you have to try for atleast 12 months by yourself".........I'm not being funny but I have a condition....A condition that effects my ovulation.....I can't do it on my own so whats the point in trying for a year when I know I wont get pregnant??? Its like a waste of time (so I thought)
> 
> Anyway I changed my doctors and went to see my new GP yesterday.....
> 
> In the time between changing doctors (Nov 09 - now) I think I ovulated by myself on the 4th of this month- and got a faint line on a HPT!
> 
> I saw my Doctor and he said he wants to take some blood on the 3rd of Feb to confirm the pregnancy.
> 
> So I guess ladies I was wrong....You dont "really" need medication to get pregnant! Yes its alot harder for us and it is such a stressful thing TTC and having PCOS on top of it but dont lose faith. People use to tell me all the time "just relax it will happen" and "it will happen when you least expect it" but I didnt want to hear it...I didnt want to relax when its all I could think about. I wanted it NOW! And having to deal with another complication of PCOS such as miscarriage....not once but TWICE! Made it 1,000,000,000 times harder!!
> 
> I just pray this blood test comes out positive and I really hope every single one of you ladies get your :bfp: because we all REALLY do deserve it!!
> 
> :hugs: xxxxx
> 
> Congratulations!! Hope you have a better doctor this time too - hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months:happydance:Click to expand...

Thank you hun its not confirmed but I really hope it is otherwise I will be back to square one and will have to wait until July 2010 until Im "allowed" any medication....sucks I know!! So Im really really praying this is it!

I really hope you get a :bfp: soon all of you are in my prayers :hugs: xx


----------



## chocolate

Kellie Marie said:


> chocolate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kellie Marie said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies I just seen this thread I thought I would add my little "experience" with PCOS and what I have gone through so far.
> 
> Well My period was fine up until sept 08 I went without a period until feb 09. During that time I thought I was pregnant (as you would if you have NEVER had an irregular period) So I went to my GP in November 2008 after countless amount of negative HPT'S and he took some blood tests.
> 
> He checked my hormone levels - they were fine - infact all the results came back ok. So I was sent for an internal scan. This is where I was told I had PCOS. There was multiple cysts on both ovaries and none of them contained any eggs. (funny enough the appointment for the scan didnt come through for about 3 months so I ended up having a period before I went for the internal so I guess thats why there was no eggs??) Stupid NHS system,
> 
> Anyway afterwards my doctor gave me "the pill" to regulate my periods because at the time I wasn't TTC. But I wasn't not trying if that makes sense so I didnt bother to take the pill. Anyway my periods were fine from then (feb 09) to july 09 came every 4 weeks.
> 
> Then in July 09 we decide to try for our family. My periods went a little wonky and my last period was in November 09. I went to my doctors and told him about us TTC and he said "you have to try for atleast 12 months by yourself".........I'm not being funny but I have a condition....A condition that effects my ovulation.....I can't do it on my own so whats the point in trying for a year when I know I wont get pregnant??? Its like a waste of time (so I thought)
> 
> Anyway I changed my doctors and went to see my new GP yesterday.....
> 
> In the time between changing doctors (Nov 09 - now) I think I ovulated by myself on the 4th of this month- and got a faint line on a HPT!
> 
> I saw my Doctor and he said he wants to take some blood on the 3rd of Feb to confirm the pregnancy.
> 
> So I guess ladies I was wrong....You dont "really" need medication to get pregnant! Yes its alot harder for us and it is such a stressful thing TTC and having PCOS on top of it but dont lose faith. People use to tell me all the time "just relax it will happen" and "it will happen when you least expect it" but I didnt want to hear it...I didnt want to relax when its all I could think about. I wanted it NOW! And having to deal with another complication of PCOS such as miscarriage....not once but TWICE! Made it 1,000,000,000 times harder!!
> 
> I just pray this blood test comes out positive and I really hope every single one of you ladies get your :bfp: because we all REALLY do deserve it!!
> 
> :hugs: xxxxx
> 
> Congratulations!! Hope you have a better doctor this time too - hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hun its not confirmed but I really hope it is otherwise I will be back to square one and will have to wait until July 2010 until Im "allowed" any medication....sucks I know!! So Im really really praying this is it!
> 
> I really hope you get a :bfp: soon all of you are in my prayers :hugs: xxClick to expand...

Fingers crossed for the blood test - I think I may have a very very very faint line and I could me mistaken, so I too will wait for a line and then ask for a blood test to confirm (dont really feel pregnant tbh) and I still wont relax lol!
How are you feeling? Symptoms?


----------



## bumpyboo

hb1 said:


> Hey Bumbyboo - your GP can also treat your PCOS - it is my GP that prescribed Met for me, it isn't a fertility drug but to treat the insulin resistance ( which makes it too easy to put weight on and v hard to lose it ). I can get pregnant without it but the hormonal inbalance threatens the health of my pregnancy - keep on with it - you will get there!!

I suggested met to my dr once and she said that she was unable to prescribe it as i would have to be under close observation and only the gynae could prescribe :shrug: The gynae said to me today the only thing she can give me to regulate my periods is the contraceptive pill...WELL DERRRR IM TRYING TO GET PREGNANT!!! Just when you think your getting somewhere your hopes get shattered and you feel you cant get any lower and doubtful! Im definitly going to go back to the drs though and say I wasnt happy, I felt fobbed off!! Probably cause it was 5pm and she wanted to get home for tea! I wish it was the same man as last time as he seemed very helpful and straighta way got me in for a lap&dye a few weeks later! I finally thought i was going to get sorted but i guess i thought wrong!! I was trying to say to her that i wanted something doing but its like she didnt understand me. Going back in 6 months may not seem that long to her but in another 6 months it will be nearly 3years of TTc (which i know isnt that long compared to some people.) I was hoping taht i would be a Mummy in 2010 but at this rate i wont be. :cry: Anyway ive been to my first weigh-in and lost 2lbs! I was hoping i would have lost more but i guess 2lbs off is better than 2lb on!!! :hugs:


----------



## chocolate

bumpyboo said:


> hb1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Bumbyboo - your GP can also treat your PCOS - it is my GP that prescribed Met for me, it isn't a fertility drug but to treat the insulin resistance ( which makes it too easy to put weight on and v hard to lose it ). I can get pregnant without it but the hormonal inbalance threatens the health of my pregnancy - keep on with it - you will get there!!
> 
> I suggested met to my dr once and she said that she was unable to prescribe it as i would have to be under close observation and only the gynae could prescribe :shrug: The gynae said to me today the only thing she can give me to regulate my periods is the contraceptive pill...WELL DERRRR IM TRYING TO GET PREGNANT!!! Just when you think your getting somewhere your hopes get shattered and you feel you cant get any lower and doubtful! Im definitly going to go back to the drs though and say I wasnt happy, I felt fobbed off!! Probably cause it was 5pm and she wanted to get home for tea! I wish it was the same man as last time as he seemed very helpful and straighta way got me in for a lap&dye a few weeks later! I finally thought i was going to get sorted but i guess i thought wrong!! I was trying to say to her that i wanted something doing but its like she didnt understand me. Going back in 6 months may not seem that long to her but in another 6 months it will be nearly 3years of TTc (which i know isnt that long compared to some people.) I was hoping taht i would be a Mummy in 2010 but at this rate i wont be. :cry: Anyway ive been to my first weigh-in and lost 2lbs! I was hoping i would have lost more but i guess 2lbs off is better than 2lb on!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

How crap is that?!!

Can you ask around to see if you can find a dr that will prescribe it? I was lucky that my dr prescribed it to start ovulation/periods and she just said to stop taking it once pregnant - I now have a new doctor, and intend to continue metformin until after the first trimester.

Can you print off some information and write it in a letter?
Have a look at this post https://www.babyandbump.com/miscarriage-support/252380-getting-help-after-miscarriage-pcos.html and you will see I had a load of questions I took with me to ask the doctor. I printed her a copy explaining my background and information I wanted.
Maybe you could do similar? Show them you know your stuff, know the risks/positives etc. and then if they say they wont prescribe metformin then ask if they know of a doctor who would.

Also, if you look on hb1's visitor page she lists info about PCOS and the info behind it etc.

Good luck :hugs: 2 lbs is fab!


----------



## natp18

bumpyboo said:


> hb1 said:
> 
> 
> Hey Bumbyboo - your GP can also treat your PCOS - it is my GP that prescribed Met for me, it isn't a fertility drug but to treat the insulin resistance ( which makes it too easy to put weight on and v hard to lose it ). I can get pregnant without it but the hormonal inbalance threatens the health of my pregnancy - keep on with it - you will get there!!
> 
> I suggested met to my dr once and she said that she was unable to prescribe it as i would have to be under close observation and only the gynae could prescribe :shrug: The gynae said to me today the only thing she can give me to regulate my periods is the contraceptive pill...WELL DERRRR IM TRYING TO GET PREGNANT!!! Just when you think your getting somewhere your hopes get shattered and you feel you cant get any lower and doubtful! Im definitly going to go back to the drs though and say I wasnt happy, I felt fobbed off!! Probably cause it was 5pm and she wanted to get home for tea! I wish it was the same man as last time as he seemed very helpful and straighta way got me in for a lap&dye a few weeks later! I finally thought i was going to get sorted but i guess i thought wrong!! I was trying to say to her that i wanted something doing but its like she didnt understand me. Going back in 6 months may not seem that long to her but in another 6 months it will be nearly 3years of TTc (which i know isnt that long compared to some people.) I was hoping taht i would be a Mummy in 2010 but at this rate i wont be. :cry: Anyway ive been to my first weigh-in and lost 2lbs! I was hoping i would have lost more but i guess 2lbs off is better than 2lb on!!! :hugs:Click to expand...

Oh Hun

So sorry they make me so mad as you already know, I cant understand why they want to make things harder. Was wondering how you got on today,god dam the NHS!!!!
Excellent hun very well done on the weight loss,keep with it hun dont give that nasty NHS anymore excuses not to treat you in 6 months time

Hugs
Nat xxx


----------



## hb1

Bumpyboo - Yey on the weightloss :yipee: just 5lbs and your down 1 point on your BMI!!

Good motivation from the LTTTC forum
https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/253914-interesting-info-bmi-fertility.html

Def check out other Docs and maybe RCOG - they set standards of care in this area! :hugs:


----------



## bumpyboo

I never thought of it like that hb1!! hopefully within a month my BMI will be down to 35, but then i have 5 months 2 wait :S GRRRRRRR!! Definitly going to go see the dr's, i think medical staff should have some qualification in sympathy and "how to have feelings"!!!! I dont think they understand how we all feel, to them were just another patient which we may be but they should do there best to help and make us happy!! Ive only just changed doctors as my last ones were useless, when i was pregnant i kept going and saying i was getting bad tummy cramps and not feeling very good and in the words of the doctor "if you miscarry, you miscarry I cant do anything about it" Yeah fair enough but can you be anymore blunt!!! So i went to hospital and they told me it was a water infection! Still not happy i went back to the drs and he finally refferred me to the EPU, thats when i went for the scan and found out baby had died about 4 weeks before....roughly the same time i went to the doctors about the tummy pain!! He was so useless! But anyway the point of me moaning about all that was that when i went to my new drs she was shocked at how i had been treated and said that i had a number of factors as to why i should have definitly had an early scan and not waited till i was 9+3weeks pregnant! So im hoping my new GP will be alot more considerable and hopefully do something!!xx


----------



## hb1

It's hard but keep your chin up - all you can do is give yourself the best chance poss and hopefully the GP will get on to te same page x


----------



## Kellie Marie

chocolate said:


> Kellie Marie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chocolate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kellie Marie said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies I just seen this thread I thought I would add my little "experience" with PCOS and what I have gone through so far.
> 
> Well My period was fine up until sept 08 I went without a period until feb 09. During that time I thought I was pregnant (as you would if you have NEVER had an irregular period) So I went to my GP in November 2008 after countless amount of negative HPT'S and he took some blood tests.
> 
> He checked my hormone levels - they were fine - infact all the results came back ok. So I was sent for an internal scan. This is where I was told I had PCOS. There was multiple cysts on both ovaries and none of them contained any eggs. (funny enough the appointment for the scan didnt come through for about 3 months so I ended up having a period before I went for the internal so I guess thats why there was no eggs??) Stupid NHS system,
> 
> Anyway afterwards my doctor gave me "the pill" to regulate my periods because at the time I wasn't TTC. But I wasn't not trying if that makes sense so I didnt bother to take the pill. Anyway my periods were fine from then (feb 09) to july 09 came every 4 weeks.
> 
> Then in July 09 we decide to try for our family. My periods went a little wonky and my last period was in November 09. I went to my doctors and told him about us TTC and he said "you have to try for atleast 12 months by yourself".........I'm not being funny but I have a condition....A condition that effects my ovulation.....I can't do it on my own so whats the point in trying for a year when I know I wont get pregnant??? Its like a waste of time (so I thought)
> 
> Anyway I changed my doctors and went to see my new GP yesterday.....
> 
> In the time between changing doctors (Nov 09 - now) I think I ovulated by myself on the 4th of this month- and got a faint line on a HPT!
> 
> I saw my Doctor and he said he wants to take some blood on the 3rd of Feb to confirm the pregnancy.
> 
> So I guess ladies I was wrong....You dont "really" need medication to get pregnant! Yes its alot harder for us and it is such a stressful thing TTC and having PCOS on top of it but dont lose faith. People use to tell me all the time "just relax it will happen" and "it will happen when you least expect it" but I didnt want to hear it...I didnt want to relax when its all I could think about. I wanted it NOW! And having to deal with another complication of PCOS such as miscarriage....not once but TWICE! Made it 1,000,000,000 times harder!!
> 
> I just pray this blood test comes out positive and I really hope every single one of you ladies get your :bfp: because we all REALLY do deserve it!!
> 
> :hugs: xxxxx
> 
> Congratulations!! Hope you have a better doctor this time too - hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hun its not confirmed but I really hope it is otherwise I will be back to square one and will have to wait until July 2010 until Im "allowed" any medication....sucks I know!! So Im really really praying this is it!
> 
> I really hope you get a :bfp: soon all of you are in my prayers :hugs: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed for the blood test - I think I may have a very very very faint line and I could me mistaken, so I too will wait for a line and then ask for a blood test to confirm (dont really feel pregnant tbh) and I still wont relax lol!
> How are you feeling? Symptoms?Click to expand...

:happydance::happydance: I hope you have got a little beanie in there :haha: erm funny enough I do have symptoms BUT they could be caused by anything!! I have constipation :blush: REALLY BAD! Headaches Headaches Headaches!!!! And pains in my tummy.....not your average ":witch: cramps" but like pulling pains? Hard to explain! But no sore boobs and no MS :cry: so maybe im not pregnant who knows!! Good luck hun let me know how it goes for you and il let you know x:hugs:


----------



## hb1

Hoping there's a couple of beans there you 2!


----------



## chocolate

Kellie Marie said:


> chocolate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kellie Marie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> chocolate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kellie Marie said:
> 
> 
> Hey Ladies I just seen this thread I thought I would add my little "experience" with PCOS and what I have gone through so far.
> 
> Well My period was fine up until sept 08 I went without a period until feb 09. During that time I thought I was pregnant (as you would if you have NEVER had an irregular period) So I went to my GP in November 2008 after countless amount of negative HPT'S and he took some blood tests.
> 
> He checked my hormone levels - they were fine - infact all the results came back ok. So I was sent for an internal scan. This is where I was told I had PCOS. There was multiple cysts on both ovaries and none of them contained any eggs. (funny enough the appointment for the scan didnt come through for about 3 months so I ended up having a period before I went for the internal so I guess thats why there was no eggs??) Stupid NHS system,
> 
> Anyway afterwards my doctor gave me "the pill" to regulate my periods because at the time I wasn't TTC. But I wasn't not trying if that makes sense so I didnt bother to take the pill. Anyway my periods were fine from then (feb 09) to july 09 came every 4 weeks.
> 
> Then in July 09 we decide to try for our family. My periods went a little wonky and my last period was in November 09. I went to my doctors and told him about us TTC and he said "you have to try for atleast 12 months by yourself".........I'm not being funny but I have a condition....A condition that effects my ovulation.....I can't do it on my own so whats the point in trying for a year when I know I wont get pregnant??? Its like a waste of time (so I thought)
> 
> Anyway I changed my doctors and went to see my new GP yesterday.....
> 
> In the time between changing doctors (Nov 09 - now) I think I ovulated by myself on the 4th of this month- and got a faint line on a HPT!
> 
> I saw my Doctor and he said he wants to take some blood on the 3rd of Feb to confirm the pregnancy.
> 
> So I guess ladies I was wrong....You dont "really" need medication to get pregnant! Yes its alot harder for us and it is such a stressful thing TTC and having PCOS on top of it but dont lose faith. People use to tell me all the time "just relax it will happen" and "it will happen when you least expect it" but I didnt want to hear it...I didnt want to relax when its all I could think about. I wanted it NOW! And having to deal with another complication of PCOS such as miscarriage....not once but TWICE! Made it 1,000,000,000 times harder!!
> 
> I just pray this blood test comes out positive and I really hope every single one of you ladies get your :bfp: because we all REALLY do deserve it!!
> 
> :hugs: xxxxx
> 
> Congratulations!! Hope you have a better doctor this time too - hope you have a healthy and happy 9 months:happydance:Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you hun its not confirmed but I really hope it is otherwise I will be back to square one and will have to wait until July 2010 until Im "allowed" any medication....sucks I know!! So Im really really praying this is it!
> 
> I really hope you get a :bfp: soon all of you are in my prayers :hugs: xxClick to expand...
> 
> Fingers crossed for the blood test - I think I may have a very very very faint line and I could me mistaken, so I too will wait for a line and then ask for a blood test to confirm (dont really feel pregnant tbh) and I still wont relax lol!
> How are you feeling? Symptoms?Click to expand...
> 
> :happydance::happydance: I hope you have got a little beanie in there :haha: erm funny enough I do have symptoms BUT they could be caused by anything!! I have constipation :blush: REALLY BAD! Headaches Headaches Headaches!!!! And pains in my tummy.....not your average ":witch: cramps" but like pulling pains? Hard to explain! But no sore boobs and no MS :cry: so maybe im not pregnant who knows!! Good luck hun let me know how it goes for you and il let you know x:hugs:Click to expand...

Constipation was a big big sign for me when pregnant with ds, it was awful! Didnt get it in the miscarriage pregnancy, but with ds I had a progesterone shot and also hcg trigger so had a couple of weeks of feeling very pregnant!


Hb1 - I think Im out, cramps since lunchtime and some backache, feeling a bit moody too :nope: and had some red streaks in ewcm when checking cervix, reckon af will arrive tomorrow. Although that would give me 13 days after ov (forgot the term!) so hope that doesnt cause too much of a big problem!


----------



## natp18

Hi Lovely ladys

Just to update you all,my Doctor has finally prescribed Metformin but still had no consultation about my PCOS diagnoises and info on how this drug will work. There is a down side to taking Metformin I cant take the weight loss medication orlistat ,whenI have so much to loose.Actually have a stone to loose by 23rd Febuary before I see the fertility consultant who wants my bmi below 35 arhhhhhhhhhhh. Just keep plugging away at the gym and not eating carbs aparts from my low carb allwance of salad. Just hoping that much can come off in a month what do you all think?
Can some one please explain how Metformin is gonna help me?

Lots of hugs
Nat xxx


----------



## chocolate

natp18 said:


> Hi Lovely ladys
> 
> Just to update you all,my Doctor has finally prescribed Metformin but still had no consultation about my PCOS diagnoises and info on how this drug will work. There is a down side to taking Metformin I cant take the weight loss medication orlistat ,whenI have so much to loose.Actually have a stone to loose by 23rd Febuary before I see the fertility consultant who wants my bmi below 35 arhhhhhhhhhhh. Just keep plugging away at the gym and not eating carbs aparts from my low carb allwance of salad. Just hoping that much can come off in a month what do you all think?
> Can some one please explain how Metformin is gonna help me?
> 
> Lots of hugs
> Nat xxx

Thats fab - metformin has been known to help with weightloss anyway ...... dont know too much about it, but I know it helps with insulin so helps to stabilize hormone levels etc.

So you have about 3 weeks, so thats about 4-5 pounds a week. I drop weight very easily when avoiding carbs and generally being good - I think you will have a very good chance at doing that if you stick to exercise and diet - good luck, keep us posted


----------



## hb1

Chocs - 13 - 14 days after OV would put you bang on a 28 day cycle!!! gutted it's not a BFP tho!! Put your OH on BD alert for 10 days time eh!!


----------



## hb1

Nats - Here is a great Metformin Faq from soulcycster :

https://www.soulcysters.net/faq-about-metformin-48708/

Should reduce your insulin resistance - therefore reducing your insulin hormone levels, elevated insulin hormone causes your ovaries to create excess male hormones and elevates LH levels. Male hormones send your female hormones out of whach and elevated LH can mess with ovulation.

Make sure you eat with your Met.

hx


----------



## bumpyboo

natp18 said:


> Hi Lovely ladys
> 
> Just to update you all,my Doctor has finally prescribed Metformin but still had no consultation about my PCOS diagnoises and info on how this drug will work. There is a down side to taking Metformin I cant take the weight loss medication orlistat ,whenI have so much to loose.Actually have a stone to loose by 23rd Febuary before I see the fertility consultant who wants my bmi below 35 arhhhhhhhhhhh. Just keep plugging away at the gym and not eating carbs aparts from my low carb allwance of salad. Just hoping that much can come off in a month what do you all think?
> Can some one please explain how Metformin is gonna help me?
> 
> Lots of hugs
> Nat xxx

Brilliant news that you've been prescribed something!:thumbup: Good luck on getting your BMI down, i know how hard it is :growlmad: But im sure you can do it! When you go to your FS appointment and you stand at the height chart go on your tip toes, so they will think your taller which will make you have a lower BMI!:haha: Lol!! Good Luck :hugs: xxxxxx


----------



## hb1

PS - been excersing for a month and only 3lbs to lose to get to the magic stone mark - at least an hour a day tho!! It can be done!!


----------



## hb1

Chocs - 55 or lower is low GI ( not necessarily low fat if looking to lose weight obvioulsy need low fat too - but you're cool on that score! ) 56 - 70 medium and over 70 high.

Chocolate is on the low GI but high in fat - you should be cool in moderation!


----------



## chocolate

hb1 said:


> Chocs - 13 - 14 days after OV would put you bang on a 28 day cycle!!! gutted it's not a BFP tho!! Put your OH on BD alert for 10 days time eh!!

The thing is I had ovulation pains on the 17th, and also a positive opk that day ......

My chart is really dipping but no af yet - does anyone know if my chart should do this as oppossed to just one big drop when af is here? Or is it showing some sort of deficiency?

My chart is in signature


----------



## hb1

chocolate said:


> hb1 said:
> 
> 
> Chocs - 13 - 14 days after OV would put you bang on a 28 day cycle!!! gutted it's not a BFP tho!! Put your OH on BD alert for 10 days time eh!!
> 
> The thing is I had ovulation pains on the 17th, and also a positive opk that day ......
> 
> My chart is really dipping but no af yet - does anyone know if my chart should do this as oppossed to just one big drop when af is here? Or is it showing some sort of deficiency?
> 
> My chart is in signatureClick to expand...

I don't know enough about charting - I have started temping but not enough to read your chart - so your cycles are 33 days and you ov arounf cd 19 is how I read it?


----------



## chocolate

hb1 said:


> chocolate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hb1 said:
> 
> 
> Chocs - 13 - 14 days after OV would put you bang on a 28 day cycle!!! gutted it's not a BFP tho!! Put your OH on BD alert for 10 days time eh!!
> 
> The thing is I had ovulation pains on the 17th, and also a positive opk that day ......
> 
> My chart is really dipping but no af yet - does anyone know if my chart should do this as oppossed to just one big drop when af is here? Or is it showing some sort of deficiency?
> 
> My chart is in signatureClick to expand...
> 
> I don't know enough about charting - I have started temping but not enough to read your chart - so your cycles are 33 days and you ov arounf cd 19 is how I read it?Click to expand...

Ive only done a few charts, my temps may be innacurate as ds has me up in the night - but so far it looks about right.

Yeah I had ov pains on cd 19 but the temp. shift would suggest I ov'd on the 20th, but I over-ridded it and put the cd 19. So lp should on average be 14 days after ovulation, so Im anticipating either 33 or 34 cycle this month. My cycles are anywhere between 26 and 34 days long - hoping eating a low gi diet will help regulate them!


----------



## puppymom32

chocolate,
I think the temps can go up and down pretty much anytime. You are still above the coverline so that is a good thing. I would say you probably ovulated somewhere between the 19 and the 20th.


----------



## chocolate

puppymom32 said:


> chocolate,
> I think the temps can go up and down pretty much anytime. You are still above the coverline so that is a good thing. I would say you probably ovulated somewhere between the 19 and the 20th.

Well, am getting brown cm now so think af will be here very soon. Im hoping for a 14 day lp - but I wont count day 1 until I see af properly as I wouldnt usually check cm, so wouldnt know normally ifuswim.


----------



## Lol78

Hi girls!
Thought I'd pop by and see how you are all getting along. I'm still cautiously "with bean" but trying to not get too excited until after my next scan (a week and a half away) when I am hoping to see bean and heartbeat. Perhaps then I'll put a ticker up, but not before - just feels like tempting fate right now.

Chocolate - your chart looks fine to me. My temperatures usually drop the day before af arrives. Yours are still above the coverline so you're still in with a chance. Do you usually get brown spotting before af arrives? I ask because I don't, but did this month (and I was pregnant). I though it was another chemical (I'd already had a bfp by then). I usually ovulate about CD18-20 but my cycle is never longer than about 31 days. I just have a slightly short lp - but not worryingly short - 11-13 days. Good luck!

hb1 - you go girl! Loving the weight loss, you must be feeling very good about yourself right now!

Nat, I'm glad you have got the metformin, I can't help though cos I've never taken it. Good luck with the weightloss.

Bigs :hugs: to you all.


----------



## hb1

Cheers Lol! Keep up the PMA - it's such an exciting time!


----------



## natp18

Lol78 said:


> Hi girls!
> Thought I'd pop by and see how you are all getting along. I'm still cautiously "with bean" but trying to not get too excited until after my next scan (a week and a half away) when I am hoping to see bean and heartbeat. Perhaps then I'll put a ticker up, but not before - just feels like tempting fate right now.
> 
> Chocolate - your chart looks fine to me. My temperatures usually drop the day before af arrives. Yours are still above the coverline so you're still in with a chance. Do you usually get brown spotting before af arrives? I ask because I don't, but did this month (and I was pregnant). I though it was another chemical (I'd already had a bfp by then). I usually ovulate about CD18-20 but my cycle is never longer than about 31 days. I just have a slightly short lp - but not worryingly short - 11-13 days. Good luck!
> 
> hb1 - you go girl! Loving the weight loss, you must be feeling very good about yourself right now!
> 
> Nat, I'm glad you have got the metformin, I can't help though cos I've never taken it. Good luck with the weightloss.
> 
> Bigs :hugs: to you all.

Hi Hun

I have got my fingers and toes crossed for you and bean,pls pls pls up date us as soon as you have been scanned hunni. Thanks for post

Hugs
Nat xxxxxx


----------



## goddess25

HI girls a little about me i was diagnosed with PCOS when i was about 19... I had not had AF for about 8 months. I went onto OCP to regulate cycle and came off it about 10 years ago. I now have a cycle ranging from 27-32 days but i ovulate normally. My first pregnancy resulted in a m/c but i managed to conceive one time without contraception. My sencond pregnancy resulted in a fabulous little boy and i conceived the first month of trying, my third pregnancy was also in the first month of trying but sadly ended in a m/c.

My thoughts are this.. I wonder if i truly have PCOS , i have been told this through a scan when i was 19 i am now 35. I have managed to conceive 3 times with no problems but i also know that i am overweight and no matter what i do i cant seem to lose weight unless i become a little gym bunny! I have more hair in comparison to other girls and thats about it really. I know that with PCOS it can be a struggle with fertility and when i was initially told that i had it, the doctor told me i would probably have to have fertility treatment to conceive. I have had 2 m/c which i know can be more common with pcos. 

Not really sure what to think.. i dont really want to see any specialists right now, will try to conceive again and then see what happens.


----------



## chocolate

Hey lol - good luck for your scan, must be a nervous time, but try to stay positive and cant wait to see your new ticker!

AF got me this am, but atleast I know ovulation is only a few weeks away and bd'ing will start in 8 days ish, so atleast the cycles come round relatively quickly.

Welome Goddess25, I think PCOS varies for each person, some people have no trouble conceiving and seem to ovulate every month. I am slim, but get acne on my face still at 25 which is so bloody annoying! I have slightly more hair/darker hair in places, but nothing noticeable to others, but my periods go all over the place without metformin.
I also fell pregnant both times within the first month of trying, but miscarried in the 2nd pregnancy, and have just got af so it wont be first month lucky this time! Im hoping next month is the one as we only had sex once that week of ovulation, the night before, so Im upping the bding this month lol!


----------



## hb1

Yeah - I got pregnant without Met as Docs took me off it when TTC - bit upset about that now - it was just as Met isn't licensed for pregnancy but studies show it has vast advantages for PCOS even in to pregnancy. I obviously had a mc. It does vary vastly from one woman to another and the chance for mc is 45% - so there's a 55% chance of successful pregnancy - so knowing some ladies get there does help focus on the good side - I think if I get pregnant again will have to focus on the positives as the negatives will drive me to distraction!! Fingers crossed for us all!!

Chocolate - hoping your oh has plenty of energy!! Will make a lovely valentines pressy - a baby!! 

Have a lovely weekend ladies :) 

hx


----------



## goddess25

wow i never knew the stats were so high for m/c with PCOS... its a bit scary i guess if i have another one i had best head to the doctors to see what if anything i can do about it, i am hoping my trend continues. M/C - healthy baby - m/c and now trying again.


----------



## BabyBubbles

Hey ladies, can I join in?

I was told i had pcos when i was around 16 after nearly a year with no af. Was put on bcp and came off in '08 (ten years later) to ttc. Fell into a regular 35 day cycle almost immediately and got a bfp in Jan 09. Unfortunately we had to terminate as bean had a fatal ntd. I bled for 10 weeks after medical mc and had an erpc at end of may. After that i had two 60 day cycles with spotting right the way through and just had two normal 35 day cycles. I had ewcm with both so i thought i ovd. Now Im on cd 38 with absolutely no sign of af but plenty of bfns!!! I feel sick every day and am bloated like you wouldnt believe. Just so upset that cycles look like theyre f*&%£d up again :growlmad:

Im overweight with a bmi of 36 :blush: and finding it really hard to lose the weight. GP has told me he wont do anything til Ive lost weight (5st to get my bmi down to 25!!!!) and it feels like i wont get there. Do you guys think metformin would help me? Seems load of ppl have tried it? May have to change docs.


----------



## hb1

Hey Baby Bubbles, PCOS can be aided by Met, regulates insulin resistance with causes massive inbalances in male and female hormones amongst other things - this action also makes it easier to lose weight - posted a few links early on in this thread which explain a little about weight gain with PCOS. For me it is rediculously hard to lose weight - the only thing that is helping is pretty much excercise EVERY day :( it's great to get it shifting but only need to miss a couple of days or look at a piece of chocolate and it goes back on. GP's seem extra clueless about PCOS and ignorant of mc risks - is pants to say the least. 

At least I know I'm not alone although wouldn't wish this on anyone.

Goddess - Yes - the odds are scary but you have beaten them before so fingers crossed you'll beat them again!! 
Keeping up the PMA in the meantime!!
happy db'ing all!!

hx


----------



## hb1

PS - there's no reason that weight should stop them treating your PCOS - the weight could even be considered a symptom - RCOG dictate standards of care so maybe go in armed with info from them? 

I keep meaning to put together something to about the way PCOS women who suffer mc are treated with respect to further pregnancy to send to RCOG as I think the current situation is wrong!! As well as inconsistancy in care and understanding for all PCOS - it's wrong and there's quite a lot of us it would seem!


----------



## hb1

PS I put a load of stuff about PCOS and miscarriage on my visitor page


----------



## hb1

Hi All

Found a great explanation of how insulin resistance causes weight gain ( as well as the excess insulin causing both male and female hormone inbalances causing fertility issues and increasing chance of mc ) so thought would share:

With Insulin resistance the glucose taken from food isnt sent into the bloodstream properly, so it never gets converted into energy for the body to use. The glucose begins to build up in the blood, but the cells still arent getting the fuel they need to function properly. Because the bodys cells are lacking the energy needed to carry on basic life functions, it signals the pancreas to secrete more Insulin to try and force the glucose into the cells. The presence of all that extra Insulin in the body brings more of the fatty acids out of food, which ends up getting stored in fat cells, causing weight gain. Trying to shed those pounds later on becomes more difficult as this cycle continues.


----------



## natp18

Hey Lovely Ladys

How are you all? Just to update you all i am still on Metformin 1000 mg a day. Had no problems with it thankfully...........been on a 5grams a day carb diet aka Atkins but concerned!!!!!!!!! I bought a glucose blood monitor and it still shows my levels as high despite little carbs and metformin arhhhh just makes me wonder why!!!!!!
Still tryin to loose weight,another 6lbs hopefully should do it and I can get Chlomid but only 19 days to loose it arggghhhhhhh
Hope ya all well
hugs
Nat xxxxxxxx


----------



## hb1

Hi Nat - was thinking about you before - Hope you're feeling a bit better!

I've heard it can take a few weeks to really take effect - making you less resistant to insulin should enable your cells to take up the glucose as it should normally - but if your blood sugar doesn't come down or start to follow a downward trend at least then your doctor should be able to review your dose - I am on 1700mg a day for example. If blood sugar becomes a major concern and just metformin alone doesn't aid it then they can combine drugs - have read more about this when they are talking about diabetics tho.

6lbs in 19 days - 2lb a week - certainlt do-able - more so if you mega excercise but don't knacker yourself out to get there!!

Will try to lose 6 lbs with you - my weightloss has plateaued so a good kick will be good for me too!!!

hx


----------



## natp18

hb1 said:


> Hi Nat - was thinking about you before - Hope you're feeling a bit better!
> 
> I've heard it can take a few weeks to really take effect - making you less resistant to insulin should enable your cells to take up the glucose as it should normally - but if your blood sugar doesn't come down or start to follow a downward trend at least then your doctor should be able to review your dose - I am on 1700mg a day for example. If blood sugar becomes a major concern and just metformin alone doesn't aid it then they can combine drugs - have read more about this when they are talking about diabetics tho.
> 
> 6lbs in 19 days - 2lb a week - certainlt do-able - more so if you mega excercise but don't knacker yourself out to get there!!
> 
> Will try to lose 6 lbs with you - my weightloss has plateaued so a good kick will be good for me too!!!
> 
> hx

Aww you little Angel,that be nice someone loosing the weight with me.
I am 15.1lb at the mo and need to be down to 14.9lb by 23rd Feb .Arghhhhhhh be nice to aim for 14.7lb so them nasty Docs cant try and get out of giving me Chlomid the bunch of fattists(docs).
OMG I cant believe I have actually posted my weght on here.....oh well at least its better than the 17stone Iwas mid December. Must admit I have not been to the gym religously had a bit of a downer week with it being Lillies due date. Need to get back on it tomorrow..................
What did you start off on the Metformin? I read anything under 1500 mg isnt effective,did they do any additional tests to see if metformin was workin for you? 
How are things going for you hun?
hugs
Nat xxx


----------



## hb1

Hey Nat OMG - you must be so proud of that weight loss - it's fabulous !! - there is no way the dr can put off your clomid now after that !! Glad to hear your feeling a bit better - you must feel like you've been on an emotional rollercoaster. The excercise will def help!!

My BMI is 32.60 - I will aim to get it down to 31.60 ( am not as brave as you )- have been on Met since end Jan so not long really - I was on it for years prior to May last year when dr said to come off it as ttc and have just got back on after the mc in Dec - I went back on to the same dose I was on b4 May. Have never had additional tests - once it evened out my periods I guess they saw that as it - have moved since then so at diff dr's and they just followed on the treatment.

I am going to ask them to check my vit b12 and folic acid levels tho - bearing in mind I take supplements - have heard Met can reduce these - so am hoping if I am affected that super doses of supplements would help? They need to check my iron and ferratin levels soon anyway so don't see the harm in checking!

I'm generally ok - coming out of the worst side affects of the Met now. Am due my AF next week so might test but not holding out much hope - if no luck will be starting on the fertility monitor!!

Off to do my wii fit now!

hx


----------



## natp18

hb1 said:


> Hey Nat OMG - you must be so proud of that weight loss - it's fabulous !! - there is no way the dr can put off your clomid now after that !! Glad to hear your feeling a bit better - you must feel like you've been on an emotional rollercoaster. The excercise will def help!!
> 
> My BMI is 32.60 - I will aim to get it down to 31.60 ( am not as brave as you )- have been on Met since end Jan so not long really - I was on it for years prior to May last year when dr said to come off it as ttc and have just got back on after the mc in Dec - I went back on to the same dose I was on b4 May. Have never had additional tests - once it evened out my periods I guess they saw that as it - have moved since then so at diff dr's and they just followed on the treatment.
> 
> I am going to ask them to check my vit b12 and folic acid levels tho - bearing in mind I take supplements - have heard Met can reduce these - so am hoping if I am affected that super doses of supplements would help? They need to check my iron and ferratin levels soon anyway so don't see the harm in checking!
> 
> I'm generally ok - coming out of the worst side affects of the Met now. Am due my AF next week so might test but not holding out much hope - if no luck will be starting on the fertility monitor!!
> 
> Off to do my wii fit now!
> 
> hx

Hey Hun
No not proud I hate myself for being this big and I hate that it has taken something like this to loose the weight it cant come off quicker enough for me if I am honest. Then again I think I feel so bad because I see my weight getting in the way of my happieness and having another baby.Having a bad day today I have gained a bloody pound ,sticking to everything so wouldnt mind if I was cheating arhhhhhhhhhhhh

Not sure if I told you about my AF, well I always had 28day cycles which were very heavy but regular "which isnt norm for pcos suffers I believe" Anyway only started to mess up after loosing Lillie. I had a 40 day cycle last month,so was very worried that I would have another long cycle.It seems my period is on its way as had some spotting and its cycle day 28 so it looks as though its regulated again.

Oh Hun your BMI isnt that bad then hun,what have you been told to get it down too? might of asked this already but hats going on about chlomid will you get it? 

Do you use the WII Fit board? and what games you using?

Noticed your from Cheshire,what part? I use to live in Cheshire


Oh have you seen the boots fetility monitors? How good are they not done much research on them to be honest. Still unsure whats going on with me until my appointment. The head Sonographer told me my folicles were to underdeveloped to concieve and thats why she said I had pcos but tubes clear...sorry sound a little thick but dont have a clue what see meant by my folicles were underdevelpoed arhhhhh

Glad your over the worse of Met hun and keep me updated for next week 

hugs
Nat xxx

oh have fun on the wii lol


----------



## hb1

Yey to the 28 day cycle!! that's really encouraging!! - will know my fate next week! Was regular when I came off the met - when I got diagnosed I had had a spate of extra periods = 2-4 a month so it's almost opposite to what others get!!

I had a weight week like that last week - excercised like mad ate nothing bad at all and put on 3 lbs one day - took 4 days to get it back off - have lost another lb since then but only went down a teeny bit today - not a full lb,. Am not on a clomid quest ( yet!! ) but 25 is the point at which you go down in to the normal range so I am aiming for that as that apparently is where you get to optimum fertility.

The wii fit plus with the wii fit board is what I use at mo - I love it - generally do about 500 calories a day on the aerobic stuff - seems to be working!!

Am from just outside Chester but live in Middlewich at the mo.

Underdeveloped follicles is where the follicles try to develop but ( most likely ) due to the hormonal inbalances the eggs contained in the follicles to not mature and don't release - this in itself exaserbates the problem - this is where the clomid comes in.

https://www.amazingpregnancy.com/pregnancy-articles/270.html

And - seriously don't hate yourself - tried that and it doesn't get you anywhere - your weightloss is amazing and for anyone undergoing lifestyle changes - whether it's giving up smoking or drinking or weightloss or whatever - a good reason to do it is an amazing driving force. Seriously start looking at yourself and thinking about the good things and screw the negative thoughts as they will only screw with you - your baby will need a happy mummy and you'll be better off loving yourself too.

take care hx


----------



## chocolate

Hi, hope everyone is ok.

I have taken this from HB1's visitor page as I feel it is relevant to me.

_LH (luteinizing hormone) hypersecretion. Some women with PCOS have elevated LH during the follicular phase (first half of the cycle), which prematurely sends a signal to the egg that it is about to be released from its follicle. The egg then prematurely disconnects from its supporting cumulus cells, which causes the egg to pause in its maturation process.
It is thought that this interruption in the normal maturation process may result in abnormal chromosomes in the egg, which would then substantially increase the probability of a miscarriage. Other Hormones. Of course, other hormonal imbalances besides FSH and LH may be involved. Women who miscarry appear to have higher levels of testosterone and DHEA than women with continuing pregnancies. Women who miscarry may tend to have higher prolactin and androgen levels during the follicular phase of their menstrual cycle._


So, this is my 1st cycle since miscarriage, but I did ovulate on day 19 after the miscarriage, which is normal for me - but its hard to know when my cycle actually started so in theory it may not have been day 19 at all.
Im hoping the mc jump started my hormones and I will have the right balance to ovulate on day 14 with a healthy egg.
Anyway - Im now on day 12 (I think) and have had a few niggly pains in ovary yesterday am, but not like ov pains. I cant really check the cm as have been using conceive plus and also been bd'ing. Yesterdays ov test was negative, faint line, todays line is much darker but looks like a few days away from a positive....... so Im in limbo wondering if I will actually ovulate soon, or if I am just getting a raised lh level like the phrase above describes, and will get a false opk, or just keep getting a dark line for a few days. 

Anyway - would clomid solve the problem above? Would this bring ovulation forward and balance horomnes to a correct level to release a healthy egg? (Although the same happened on my cycle I conceived ds - had to have a trigger around day 18 after getting ewcm on day 13 ish, and he is very healthy and normal)
Or would increasing my metformin to 1500mg a day bring ovulation closer?
I guess I need to ask the specialist this on the 24 th too. Just trying to get my head around things first!


----------



## natp18

Hello Lovely Ladys

I am under 15 stone at last,my weight is now 14.13 lbs which is still alot but considering I was 17 stone on the 20th December my restrictive diet and may be Metformin is helping...still got another 6 lb to loose before 23 rd Feb aka "fertility appointment and weight review to get Chlomid" Really nervous incase I cant get my BMI below 35 as I have tried sooooooooo hard with a very strict diet and upping my exercise. On another note my period has gone back to a 28 day cycle after last months 40 day cycle,so am thiking thats good. 

HB1 ,hows it going hun for you so far. I have tried to buy a wii board but just cant find any in stock. Gonna start playing tennis with my OH until I get one. Oh thanks for the link it helped me and OH alot x

Chocolate. noticed your appointment is coming up too,do you know what they are gonna discuss or do for you? x

Hope everyone is well

xxxxx


----------



## hb1

Hiya Chocs - been looking around and all I can find about treating the high LH is Met, weight loss ( not applicable to you ) and the pill - not really handy for TTC!!!! not sure how the clomid interacts with the lh hormone - make sure you bring this up with your specialist!! 

Fingers crossed for the ov - this will be where your temping comes right in handy!

h


----------



## hb1

Hi Nat :happydance::happydance::happydance: go girl on the weightloss!!!! Truly fabulous!! Have put on a pound - hoping it's because I'm due my AF - fxd - keeping plugging on the excercise - saw the balance board on amazon but seems quite pricey - might be worth seeing if any deals come out soon!

hx


----------



## chocolate

hb1 said:


> Hiya Chocs - been looking around and all I can find about treating the high LH is Met, weight loss ( not applicable to you ) and the pill - not really handy for TTC!!!! not sure how the clomid interacts with the lh hormone - make sure you bring this up with your specialist!!
> 
> Fingers crossed for the ov - this will be where your temping comes right in handy!
> 
> h

Thanks for looking - I will make a note to ask the specialist, I think my met needs increasing as still getting the acne - but then again up until recently I didnt know too much about diet and PCOS and now it turns out I was eating way too much of the wrong stuff so that probably didnt help!
Am changing my diet to low gi and drinking more water so hope that will help too, so may not need to up the Met after all.

Thanks for your help - ps - Charting is fab - for once I can then know exactly what my body is doing! Although my temp rose again today but my time was a bit out etc. see what tomoz brings!


----------



## hb1

The met actually sensitises you to insulin - even with only low GI good chance you would still be resistant to insulin - prob depends on how insulin resistant you are to start with - poss ask the specialist about that to :)


----------



## chocolate

hb1 said:


> The met actually sensitises you to insulin - even with only low GI good chance you would still be resistant to insulin - prob depends on how insulin resistant you are to start with - poss ask the specialist about that to :)

Dam, and there was me thinking I was getting my head around it lol!


----------



## hb1

Goddam PCOS!!!!


----------



## bumpyboo

natp18 said:


> Hello Lovely Ladys
> 
> I am under 15 stone at last,my weight is now 14.13 lbs which is still alot but considering I was 17 stone on the 20th December my restrictive diet and may be Metformin is helping

WELL DONE thats brilliant youve lost all that!! I wish i could lose that amount! in 2 weeks ive only lost 3 and 1/2 pound :( Keep it up girl, YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!


----------



## natp18

bumpyboo said:


> natp18 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Lovely Ladys
> 
> I am under 15 stone at last,my weight is now 14.13 lbs which is still alot but considering I was 17 stone on the 20th December my restrictive diet and may be Metformin is helping
> 
> WELL DONE thats brilliant youve lost all that!! I wish i could lose that amount! in 2 weeks ive only lost 3 and 1/2 pound :( Keep it up girl, YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!Click to expand...

Hi Hun

Thats a fab loss hunni,keep at it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Must admit I will be deverstated if I dont make my target for clomid arghhhhhhhhhh

How are you?
Hugs
Nat x


----------



## hb1

Bumpyboo - they advise 2lb a week as a good steady weight loss - 3 1/2 lbs isn't a whole way off this - you're doing well also! :) hx


----------



## natp18

hb1 said:


> Bumpyboo - they advise 2lb a week as a good steady weight loss - 3 1/2 lbs isn't a whole way off this - you're doing well also! :) hx

VERY TRUE HUN x


----------



## bumpyboo

natp18 said:


> bumpyboo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> natp18 said:
> 
> 
> Hello Lovely Ladys
> 
> I am under 15 stone at last,my weight is now 14.13 lbs which is still alot but considering I was 17 stone on the 20th December my restrictive diet and may be Metformin is helping
> 
> WELL DONE thats brilliant youve lost all that!! I wish i could lose that amount! in 2 weeks ive only lost 3 and 1/2 pound :( Keep it up girl, YOU CAN DO IT!!!!!Click to expand...
> 
> Hi Hun
> 
> Thats a fab loss hunni,keep at it,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,Must admit I will be deverstated if I dont make my target for clomid arghhhhhhhhhh
> 
> How are you?
> Hugs
> Nat xClick to expand...

Im suppose 3 and 1/2 pound off is better than 3 and a 1/2 pound on!! Im sure you can do it, uve done so well up to now! Im doing ok, still no sign of AF since the miscarriage and been having alot of tummy pains so been to the doctors and theyve done a smear and swabs and get the results next wednesday so fingers crossed it will be ok! Been having lots of pregnancy symptoms though, the same as before but ive done test after test and there all negative :( xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## chocolate

Hi BumpyBoo - just wanted to say that I still have pregnancy signs at times - so I am not trusting any signs in the 2ww!! I still taste that metalic taste in my mouth, and in the last 2ww I felt more tired, bit sick at times and also my boobs hurt way more than any other cycles!! 
Maybe its just normal to feel like that sometimes but we notice it more now?



I wondered if any other PCOS'ers use OPK tests? Ive heard they may not work for us, as I guess wed have an elevated LH level - but does anyone gear up for ovulation and get a positive opk then not ovulate till a week later?
I got a positive opk today and body is saying its ov time, buts like a week early ........ hoping its the real deal and not cruel tricks!


----------



## hb1

I'm going to start using the CB fertility monitor so will let you know how that works out - it only cites long or irregular cycles as a problem so hoping that I'll be ok as used to be regular - I say used to as my first af after mc was 35 days after 1st day of bleeding in mc and I am currently on day 30 of this cycle - used to be 29 days - so can really expect it any day up to Wed next week. I was going to do pg test but have decided to leave it for now - at least get through the 35 days !!! Goddam it - I genuinely thought that I would revert back to my old cycles!!! what a muppet!


----------



## hb1

Have lost 3lbs! huray!:happydance:
Still no AF - huroo :dohh::nope:


----------



## natp18

hb1 said:


> Have lost 3lbs! huray!:happydance:
> Still no AF - huroo :dohh::nope:


BIG WELL DONE HUN.... so so pleased for you hun xxxxxxxx

Its all going very wrong for me,i have lost a big fat 0 sooooooo gutted as my appointment is next week and still half stone to loose........no chlomid for me i think...awww could just cry as i have worked so hard,dreading the 23rd feb...not evn seeing my consultant just a registra who willl wanna do everything by the book. I was even gonna drasticly reduce food intake till appointment but my oh went a bit mental about that idea.I always feel that I make the last mile of any marathon but never quite cross the finish line.....arghhhhhh it seems to be like that in most areas of my life. 


Well done on theW/L hun your doing fab xxx
hugs
Nat


----------



## hb1

You know they might not be so harsh about that last half stone - you could step up the excercise slightly ( although if you're already pushing yourself don't take it over the edge!) I def wouldn't reduce your intake more - that isn't going to help at all in the long run.

I really wouldn't count yourself out until you've seen the registrar - if they look at your weightloss then I genuinely don't see how they could get all pedantic over your last few pounds - especially if you impress upon them that you are continuing to work on it.

I had a plateau too and out weight on ( i mean come on - wouldn't mind if I'd eaten a cake!!) and it's soooo disheartening!! Just step up the aerobic activity ( no muscle workouts till after the appointment!! ) and see if that kick starts you again? Also - poss try swapping your meals around? - largest meal at lunch and smallest meal at tea time? have heard that this works more in line with how you use your energy ?

Keeping my fingers crossed Nat!!

hx


----------



## chocolate

natp18 said:


> hb1 said:
> 
> 
> Have lost 3lbs! huray!:happydance:
> Still no AF - huroo :dohh::nope:
> 
> 
> BIG WELL DONE HUN.... so so pleased for you hun xxxxxxxx
> 
> Its all going very wrong for me,i have lost a big fat 0 sooooooo gutted as my appointment is next week and still half stone to loose........no chlomid for me i think...awww could just cry as i have worked so hard,dreading the 23rd feb...not evn seeing my consultant just a registra who willl wanna do everything by the book. I was even gonna drasticly reduce food intake till appointment but my oh went a bit mental about that idea.I always feel that I make the last mile of any marathon but never quite cross the finish line.....arghhhhhh it seems to be like that in most areas of my life.
> 
> 
> Well done on theW/L hun your doing fab xxx
> hugs
> NatClick to expand...

Dont panic just yet ...... hopefully they wont be nitty picky over the last few pounds, they may even say come back in a week or 2.
How many pounds have you lost in how many weeks? They may just see that their target is too hard for the amount of time!

I agree, try to eat your biggest meal earlier in the day and the smallest at bed time. They recommend to eat a big breakfast and then reduce as the day goes on. I always feel a lot lighter in the morning after going to bed after a small tea.

Good luck - I think they will let you try it, or worst case scenario say come back in a week or 2


----------



## hb1

Got my AF :happydance: - let my CBFM adventure begin!!!


----------



## chocolate

hb1 said:


> Got my AF :happydance: - let my CBFM adventure begin!!!

Yay!!!


----------



## natp18

hb1 said:


> Got my AF :happydance: - let my CBFM adventure begin!!!

CBFM.........................Hello Hun

Heard lots about them but how effectie are they and what do they do?

something not very clued up on 

Sorry AF came,but happy u can start using cbfm

hugs
nat


----------



## hb1

You turn it on each day and at certain points it asks for a test - it monitors your oestrogen and lh so it can tell you when your in high fertility ( as the oestrogen increases ) and peak ( as you get the lh surge ) - a very fancy ov test with the oestrogen testing as an extra. It learns about your cycle to know when to test.

It does cite pcos as a potential problem but as I am lucky to have regularish cycles then it might be ok - it might also show any bonkers lh movement so I can raise with the dr!!

Am glad got af tho - not just to use the fm but also as is first full cycle with the metformin :)

How's you?

hx


----------



## hb1

Found this on LTTTC forum - interesting :

https://www.babyandbump.com/problem...on-first-time-did-differently-update-bfp.html


----------



## bumpyboo

Hi ladies, hope ur all doing well :) I got my period today!!!! WOHOOOOOO about time!! So just wondered, u know they say ur more fertile after a miscarriage is that literally straight after up until having ur first period or am i in for a good chance after my first period:shrug: thats if i ovulate...maybe my stupid body would like me to wait another 3 months!


----------



## chocolate

bumpyboo said:


> Hi ladies, hope ur all doing well :) I got my period today!!!! WOHOOOOOO about time!! So just wondered, u know they say ur more fertile after a miscarriage is that literally straight after up until having ur first period or am i in for a good chance after my first period:shrug: thats if i ovulate...maybe my stupid body would like me to wait another 3 months!

Yay!!! I seemed to ovulate earlier this month by about 4 days so I wonder if that was because of the miscarriage. So I would suggest ttc every couple of days all through cycle just incase, and keep an eye on cm changes. I find opk's work for me, and are a life saver and sanity saver!


----------



## hb1

Hey bumbyboo - Have heard that the uber fertile time is for a few months after the mc - not just the month straight after!! I would def agree with Chocs - get some sort of ov monitoring on the go - also check out the sperm meets egg plan!!! Well done on the AF - hope it isn't too painful!!! hx


----------



## bumpyboo

Thankyou!! I want to start monitering now, as ive never bothered before because my cycles are irregular so what do u suggest i do?:shrug: to be honest i dont really have a clue about CM, temps etc!! Oh and its VERY painful!!!! im in agony and am getting very annoyed that i cant keep up my keep fit regime as i cant go swimmin everyday :( I think i can actually say that im in more pain than what i was when i had the MC!xx


----------



## bumpyboo

oh and i lost another 1.5lb at weightwatchers last night!!! Wooooo I know its not alot but its a start!


----------



## hb1

Yey for the weightloss and to lose it when you're "on" is even cooler!!!!

My af's have been more painful too - I used to just have 1 painful day - now there is more pain and it lasts longer - aaaaaaaaaarrrrrrgggghhh.

The temping is meant to be really good as you can tell that you have ov'd and to get an idea of where in your cycle this is happening can give you a greater insight.

Ov kits I think they advise to start testing from day 10 until you get a positive - although this alone just shows the LH surge and doesn't confirm you have def ov'd. The PCOS def doesn't make this any easier and if your hormones are all over the shop could make the ov kits innacurate.

Hope the af is over soon - it does drag a girls motivation down!!

hx


----------



## bumpyboo

I know i really didnt expect to of lost anything as i feel so bloated and could barely fasten my jeans!!

Ive tried the ovulation kits before and they never worked for me because of me being irregular! i think they would only work if i used them everyday!

What do u mean by temping? do i just take it normally everyday? xxx


----------



## hb1

Yeah take the temp each day before you get out of bed - I'm just marking mine on an excel sheet - but a lot of people use fertility friend - Chocolate does and is more of an expert than me.

You would expect a dip and then a rise just before ov the the temp would stay at the higher level until your AF before which you would see a dip - if you were pg you wouldn't see this dip and the temp would stay high.


----------



## bumpyboo

ahhh i understand!! I will have to buy a digital thermometer as i only have one that u put on ur head so its not very accurate!! Thanks!


----------



## chocolate

bumpyboo said:


> ahhh i understand!! I will have to buy a digital thermometer as i only have one that u put on ur head so its not very accurate!! Thanks!

I think boots do them cheapley, you need one that goes to 2 decimal points, so 98.67 for example. Try to take your temp at the same time each morning before you wake fully, and ideally after 3 hours sleep, so dont get up for a drink or the loo and then do it. Charting is great for seeing when you have ovulated but doesnt predict it happening

My chart is in my signature if you want a look.

CM - the egg white consistency cm is the most fertile so bd like mad if you see it! May only be obvious after a bowel movement or you may have to check daily for it. Cervix being soft and open is also fertile.

I buy ov tests off the auction site quite cheaply and use daily from day 8 ish.


----------



## bumpyboo

Thanks alot for that, im having a look at ur chart and slowly starting to get my head around it!!


----------



## chocolate

bumpyboo said:


> Thanks alot for that, im having a look at ur chart and slowly starting to get my head around it!!

did you just sign up to ff?

Someone looked at my homepage and signed up and earnt me 5 days free VIP membership :happydance: thanks very much if you did :thumbup::flower:


----------



## hb1

Just found this - success stories from ladies with PCOS - just incase any one thought it might never happen!!
hx
https://www.soulcysters.net/uk-girls-ttc-success-stories-plus-any-helpful-doctor-info-238772/


----------



## bumpyboo

chocolate said:


> bumpyboo said:
> 
> 
> Thanks alot for that, im having a look at ur chart and slowly starting to get my head around it!!
> 
> did you just sign up to ff?
> 
> Someone looked at my homepage and signed up and earnt me 5 days free VIP membership :happydance: thanks very much if you did :thumbup::flower:Click to expand...

Yes I did!! Not that i understand it yet :S Lol How much does it cost?


----------



## chocolate

bumpyboo said:


> chocolate said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bumpyboo said:
> 
> 
> Thanks alot for that, im having a look at ur chart and slowly starting to get my head around it!!
> 
> did you just sign up to ff?
> 
> Someone looked at my homepage and signed up and earnt me 5 days free VIP membership :happydance: thanks very much if you did :thumbup::flower:Click to expand...
> 
> Yes I did!! Not that i understand it yet :S Lol How much does it cost?Click to expand...

Thanks :thumbup: I just get the free basic membership, but you can do the VIP not sure how much it is. I just got 5 free VIP days because you signed up from homepage, and it also says if someone signs up to VIP from homepage I get 30 days free, never knew that or Id have recommended people before lol!


----------



## bumpyboo

Oooooo well at least u got a few free days, im gonna give it a go....wish me luck!!lol it looks very confusing!


----------



## hb1

lost a pound - wooohooo - 1 stone in total since 29th Dec!!! hx


----------



## natp18

hb1 said:


> lost a pound - wooohooo - 1 stone in total since 29th Dec!!! hx

Oh Big congrats hun,really pleased for you. As for me I am so disapointed in myself i had one meal today and gained 4 lb "how the hell does that happen" I am so so upset again............what the hell is going on with my body arghhhhhh. Tuesday aka dooms day when they refuse me chlomid,I just know it.I keep thinking I am gonna loose the plot if they refuse it me again!!!
But big congrats to you hun your doing fab xxx


----------



## hb1

Maybe you're retaining water - could you be gearing up for a period? My friend said at her weightloss class they have a star week each month where they are allowed to put on up to 5lbs to account for the weightgain at this point in the month? You never know - the weightloss might have kicked off your system - you have lost at least 11.76% of your body weight - exert from women's health:

"Studies have shown that losing between 5% and 10% of your body weight is often enough to ease the symptoms of PCOS."


I have done the same in the last month, put a few on and then lost it over several days and each time there seems to be no reason - did go out for one meal and that put 3 on - it is v distressing!!

Still go in armed with details of the weight you have lost - 2 stone on 2 months is amazing Nat - I still have hope that you will get the clomid. They may want to do extra hormonal test to see what the weightloss has done......


----------



## chocolate

Just a random question here - how exactly does eating high gi food increase the chances of miscarriage once pregnant? I know metformin reduces our chances of miscarriage, so I presume eating sugary things would increase the miscarriage rate?

I actually ate mostly sugary stuff with ds in pregnancy and thank god he is here today!

Im trying to fight off the high gi food!! But wondering if it still matters if I have already ovulated and could possibly be pregnant .....


----------



## hb1

Hi Chocs - I think the idea behind low GI is that is prevents sugar spikes so lessens the over-production of insulin so reduces the hormonal inbalance. The metformin sensitises you to insulin so you don't over-produce insulin hormone and inbalance other hormones. How much this affects the risk of miscarriage - not sure - but wonder why continuing metformin into first tri is meant to help reduce mc rate? will have a look around.....


----------



## hb1

ps have you tested and got a BFP? how exciting!!


----------



## natp18

hb1 said:


> Maybe you're retaining water - could you be gearing up for a period? My friend said at her weightloss class they have a star week each month where they are allowed to put on up to 5lbs to account for the weightgain at this point in the month? You never know - the weightloss might have kicked off your system - you have lost at least 11.76% of your body weight - exert from women's health:
> 
> "Studies have shown that losing between 5% and 10% of your body weight is often enough to ease the symptoms of PCOS."
> 
> 
> I have done the same in the last month, put a few on and then lost it over several days and each time there seems to be no reason - did go out for one meal and that put 3 on - it is v distressing!!
> 
> Still go in armed with details of the weight you have lost - 2 stone on 2 months is amazing Nat - I still have hope that you will get the clomid. They may want to do extra hormonal test to see what the weightloss has done......

Hello Hun

Its so nice that someone understands how distressing it is nobody seems to undersand around me. I was up till 4.20am stressing and thinking about this dam appointmet arghhhhhh.
Nope no period due on CD13 at the moment hun.My gp did day 2 bloods again this month but bless he couldnt really understand my results apparently my fsh were 5.5 which is meant to be good and my LH was 4.7. I think other results like progestion and testostrome were not back................I dont know only time will tell whats going to happen,I must admit after 2 months of Atkins I need a new diet. Anyway how are you hun? x


----------



## hb1

watching a horror movie at the mo so quite scared to tell you the truth!!

On cd4 - started the fertility monitor so quite excited about that. On a week off but my AF showed up Tuesday afternoon which meant I was wiped out for a few days - much more painful and a lot more tired than af's before my mc!! was glad I was at home instead of work tho!

Your fsh and lh sound v good!! If you do decide to come off atkins do it v v v v slowly - maybe look up on the internet how to come off it.

Hope you have a restful weekend

hx


----------



## chocolate

hb1 said:


> Hi Chocs - I think the idea behind low GI is that is prevents sugar spikes so lessens the over-production of insulin so reduces the hormonal inbalance. The metformin sensitises you to insulin so you don't over-produce insulin hormone and inbalance other hormones. How much this affects the risk of miscarriage - not sure - but wonder why continuing metformin into first tri is meant to help reduce mc rate? will have a look around.....

This is what I was wondering ....... Im going to ask the specialist on Wed. about that.

I have tested but a negative as only 8dpo lol! I had a tiny speck of red blood yesterday and that was it, so could have been implantation spotting, I hope so! Will test again Tuesday and then Wednesday before my appointment where they will probably scan anyway, not that I think they'd see anything at 3wks5days!!


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi all, dropping in to say hi and hopefully join in. I'm 35 and have had various gynae problems since I was about 20. Mainly lack of periods and then extreme gynae-related pains (I nearly had a hysterectomy about 5 years ago because of it). 

I had a mc when I was about 18 and I've been TTC since my late 20s, for around 6 years now. In addition to my 'aggravated' 'hostile' womb as they call it :wacko: I was diagnosed with PCOS in Jan 09, and we went through 6 cycles of Clomid in 2009 unsuccessfully. I then refreshed my diet (eliminating some perceived good foods but bad for us PCOSers) and started taking Agnus Castus and we had a wee miracle last Sept on our second cycle doing this. Unfortunately had a missed mc late Nov/early Dec 09 at about 10 weeks :cry:.

I'm a thin PCOSer with little other symptoms other than the length of my cycle and very sensitive skin. Diabetes runs in my family and I also already have a minor heart condition so I really do want to try and control the PCOS to try and avoid the know PCOS related health problems down the line. 

So back on the rollercoaster again. My diet is a combined GI/non-dairy type diet and I feel great on it. My AFs are around 28-34 days long compared to goodness knows how long a few years ago!

I'm charting using Fertilityfriend and just trying to be as healthy and relaxed as possible.

I'm currently on cd34 and am too scared to test again lol. I had a spot of blood on cd31, internally a couple spots fresh blood (sorry if TMI) and have had loads of creamy cm and nipples have been really tingly/sore all week. I did a test on cd32 which was negative so trying to put this cycle down as a no joy but AF aint appeared yet so, as we all do, my brain is in overdrive. We all know how our bodies play tricks on us so I'm trying not to get my hopes up. Seems very late for it to be an IB on cd31 but I do remember last Oct when my af was due I also got a couple of spots of blood over a couple of days but thought it was just one of my weird AFs due to the PCOS. I found out 2 weeks later I was preggers. My temps are also still high...

Fingers crossed for us all.

Looking forward to sharing....

xo


----------



## hb1

An of exert I found :

Is the miscarriage rate higher in women with PCOS?
There does appear to be a higher miscarriage rate in women with PCOS, but the exact reason is still under investigation. According to some studies, the risk of miscarriage in women with PCOS is 45 percent or more. One possibility is that early loss is associated with elevated levels of luteinizing hormone &#8212; and women with PCOS often have elevated LH levels &#8212; but the reason why it relates to miscarriage is not understood. Another possibility is that elevated levels of insulin or glucose may impede implantation or cause problems with the embryonic development. There is a clear association between uncontrolled blood sugar and pregnancy loss, but the issue of insulin resistance and elevated insulin levels is relatively new and in need of further study. There is a possibility that insulin resistance reduces egg quality. That leads to another possibility &#8212; that late ovulation (after cycle day 16) may be associated with poor follicle development and decreased egg quality. 


I don't think they know enough about why met helps after conception tho...


----------



## hb1

Hi AngelSerenity - so sorry you've had such a long and painful journey, fxd that it's a bfp and not a mean trick!! The temp staying high is promising!! hx


----------



## chocolate

Hi AngelSerentity, I hope after all your problems and heart ache this cycle is a good one for you.
Sounds similar to me, I have had a couple of tiny flecks of blood but only internally yesterday and again today, I had this last cycle the day before my period began, but this cycle I am only 8dpo........also got a bfn today so waiting till Tuesday to test again. I really hope it isnt the start of my period as that will b super early, but again at least I can mention it to the secialist Wed. What sort of things do you typically eat in a day for low gi and dairy! I find low gi hard enough and have been really bad this weekend, I always crave sugary stuff and white carbs in the 2ww ........

HB1 - thanks for that link, so it seems that 'There is a clear association between uncontrolled blood sugar and pregnancy loss' is worrying enough for me to try to stick to low gi even in the 2ww. Says she who has just shared an easter egg!!!


----------



## AngelSerenity

chocolate said:


> What sort of things do you typically eat in a day for low gi and dairy! I find low gi hard enough and have been really bad this weekend, I always crave sugary stuff and white carbs in the 2ww ........


Hiya, I posted this on another thread but it may give you an idea.


Hi a typical day for me would be something like:

Breakfast - peaches or mandarine oranges, small glass 100% fruit juice, and museli/high fibre cereal (watch sugar content of cereal).
Breaks - anything from nectarines, nuts, food bars with 12-15g protein, grapes, blueberries, blackberries, veg etc. I find I need a huge stock to keep me going for the week though.
Lunch - normally either a salad with loads of ham, tuna, other fish or chicken (all not of the processed variety, the tuna is tinned in veg oil). Or a sandwich on wholemeal bread or wholegrain high-fibre bread. A good tip I got as well was to only eat half the bread in a sandwich! Again load up on the fillings to fill that belly  Low fat mayo if you need that.
Dinner/Tea - pretty much whatever the DH is having although I do NOT eat potatoes of any kind as they are a curse for PCOS sufferers. I would take a double portion of veg instead. Substitute white rice/short grain for basmati, wild brown or long grain rice. Pasta - thicker pastas are better, durhum (sp) wheat made - penne, fettuccine, spaghetti, vermicelli, linguine etc although I do tend to stick to wholewheat/brown pasta. Make sure the pasta and rice portion is only a 1/4 of your plate.
Evening snack - decaff tea with ryvita dunks (fruit ones are yummy) or occasionaly a couple of buscuits for a treat. I also have a habit of ccooking additional veg at tea time and would snack on that throughout the evening as well.

I use Soya milk, non-dairy butter (either soya or veg oil), decaff tea and coffee. 

Any pre-made things e.g. pasta sauces, other meat sauces etc are all or the low-fat / light variety. I definately cook more from scratch but with time this is mainly limited to the weekends.

I found a great book in my library which gives a no nonsense guide for GI foods using the traffic light system, between this and basic guidelines for diabetics I think I'm kinda getting there. I carry a print out of the good and bad foods so if Im out and about I can quickly look something up if Im not sure about it 

I have never felt better but yet am also trying to remain realistic in not pinning all my hopes on this. To me it isnt a diet it's a way of lifestyle now and it's like any skill, once you learn what's good and bad you hardly even think about it anymore when you're ordering food, getting your groceries etc. I'm lucky I've always enjoyed healthy eating and so does the hubby so perhaps that's made it easier for me.

Oh and I do slip up!! Normally once every couple of weeks, but this is allowed as long as your treats are surrounded by continued healthy eating. Chocolate is my downfall lol, but I try to stick to dark chocolate.

There is a website somewhere which gives a comprehensive list of red-amber-green foods, if you've come across it it gives a great variety of things in each section that you can enjoy all the time, some of the time or for treats.

Hope that is of some help?

xo

Angel


----------



## hb1

I reckon the odd treat doesn't hurt chocs!! My diet is pretty similar Angel - but am veggie - I am lucky that my oh does ALL the cooking and does it all from scratch - I do have dairy but we stick to low fat organic where poss - don't reckon I need any random hormones that they stick in to dairy cows to mess my random hormones up any more!! We usually have 4 nights of homemade soup, a couple of nights of wholegrain pasta and homemade sauce ( usually just fresh veg and tomatos ) and sometimes homemade rissoto as a treat and salads for our tea. Brekkie is either wheatabix or fruit and mid morning I have a nutrigrain - it's medium on the GI scale. Lunch is usually a cheese or egg sandwich on wholegrain. snacks or puddings are fruit - I'm not missing anything really but am thinking of going pescetarian once I get pg just for the protein - have been veggie for 17 years so that'll be wierd!!

hx


----------



## hb1

and I just wish they'd study more of this for pcos - at least understanding WHY would be handy!!


----------



## chocolate

Thanks for all the info. We are on a bit of a budget at the moment so I try not to buy too much fresh veg and fruit, but def. get my 5 a day.
I have also started sprinkling on cinnamon and also ground flax seed as I dont eat much fish, although Im trying to increase this.
I did get some low gi ginger biscuits from the health food shop today, so will try those this week instead of my usual cakes!!
I have to say, when I stick to low gi I def. feel much better than when I eat the chips and white carbs and chocolate!
I suppose I should really try to meal plan a bit better too, and maybe cut down on the amount of carbs a bit, so just make my meals smaller, but snack more on carrot sticks and hummus etc. The thing is though I haven't had my glucose levels tested so have no idea of my resistence!
In pregnancy I was tested and was borderline so just followed low gi just in case.
I am very lucky I am a slim PCOS sufferer but I do carry any extra round the waist and therefore have a high risk waist to hip ratio! Doesnt help that my hips are smaller than most! 

I definatly need to be strict around the ovulation time and 2ww as thats where I slip and then thats the point my acne flares up!


----------



## chocolate

Thanks for all the info. We are on a bit of a budget at the moment so I try not to buy too much fresh veg and fruit, but def. get my 5 a day.
I have also started sprinkling on cinnamon and also ground flax seed as I dont eat much fish, although Im trying to increase this.
I did get some low gi ginger biscuits from the health food shop today, so will try those this week instead of my usual cakes!!
I have to say, when I stick to low gi I def. feel much better than when I eat the chips and white carbs and chocolate!
I suppose I should really try to meal plan a bit better too, and maybe cut down on the amount of carbs a bit, so just make my meals smaller, but snack more on carrot sticks and hummus etc. The thing is though I haven't had my glucose levels tested so have no idea of my resistence!
In pregnancy I was tested and was borderline so just followed low gi just in case.
I am very lucky I am a slim PCOS sufferer but I do carry any extra round the waist and therefore have a high risk waist to hip ratio! Doesnt help that my hips are smaller than most! 

I definatly need to be strict around the ovulation time and 2ww as thats where I slip and then thats the point my acne flares up!


----------



## hb1

I think for us it is easier - as I am veggie the meat is the expensive thing so spending on the veg isn't a big thing when not buying meat. We've been doing the cooking from scratch thing for a couple of years now and this means we have to meal plan - that's kept the cost down too as there's much less waste!!

ps here's the link I got that info from:
https://www.inciid.org/faq.php?cat=infertility101&id=2#81


----------



## hb1

ps will have to look up the low gi ginger biscuits - fancy something yummy like that!!


----------



## chocolate

ooh, great link have saved that as I have no idea about hormone and glucose levels etc.

The ginger biscuits are Nairn's oat cakes I think, and it says low gi. I think I have had them before and they are ok, not really like a proper biscuit though! They do mixed fruit ones too I think but they are medium gi ... where as Id rather have a small piece of dark chocolate! They also do plain oat cakes which are great with hummus.

I look after 3 toddlers in the week, 1 being my own, so our food bills can go up so easily if Im not careful, I cant believe how much it all costs and I am so careful with what I buy. I have managed to get it down from about £80 to £65 this week but it was really pushing it!


----------



## hb1

blimey - no wonder it's hard - that's a lot of mouths!! if we all had time to shop around I bet we could eat for loads less but who has the time!! I'm getting on to the nairn's - have had the plain ones before but wasn't a fan - the sweet ones will be great!!


----------



## chocolate

hb1 said:


> blimey - no wonder it's hard - that's a lot of mouths!! if we all had time to shop around I bet we could eat for loads less but who has the time!! I'm getting on to the nairn's - have had the plain ones before but wasn't a fan - the sweet ones will be great!!

Luckily 2 outta 3 arent picky and eat what we eat, the picky one being my ds lol!
Yeah I only have the Nairn plain with cheese or hummus as a snack with cucmber, mmmmmmm going to have to get some of those now!


----------



## bumpyboo

I think Tescos should do a special section for ladies with PCOS!!!!


----------



## hb1

here here Bumps - but imagine the chaos of all those overly hormonal women deprived of chocolate in one place - it could go terribly wrong!


----------



## AngelSerenity

hb1 said:


> here here Bumps - but imagine the chaos of all those overly hormonal women deprived of chocolate in one place - it could go terribly wrong!

lol, would be worse than a NEXT sale!


----------



## bumpyboo

hb1 said:


> here here Bumps - but imagine the chaos of all those overly hormonal women deprived of chocolate in one place - it could go terribly wrong!

Lol especially us lot, the Vitamins and ovulation/pregnancy tests aisle will be blocked and so would the "PCOS" aisle!!!:haha:


----------



## hb1

too scary!! on a positive note - 2lbs off yey!!! :)


----------



## bumpyboo

well done!!!!


----------



## natp18

hb1 said:


> too scary!! on a positive note - 2lbs off yey!!! :)

OMG your doing Fab hun............your weight loss is really going at full steam this month.BIG WELL DONE HUN....oh just msg you 

Keep at it Hun 

Hugs
Nat xxx


----------



## bumpyboo

Good Luck for today Natp18, fingers crossed everything goes your way! im thinking of u!xx


----------



## natp18

bumpyboo said:


> Good Luck for today Natp18, fingers crossed everything goes your way! im thinking of u!xx

Aw Ta Hun

Its so nice to get msg's of support from you lovely ladys. Just sent hb1 the following msg about whats been going on:



hb1 said:

> Hey Nat
> 
> Just wanted to say good luck for tomorrow - fingers will be well and truly crossed for you.
> 
> hx

Aww Thanks Hun

Just logged in and it was lovely to see that msg from you,more so when my own family and close friends dont get how important today is to me. My appointment is at 4 pm today so hope they dont rush me as it will be the end of the clinic. Well I stepped on to the scales this morning in my P.J's and my weight was 14.6 lb which is where I need to be at...just a few wo's:

1} My scales might be different to the hospitals,mine are digital they have them tricky ones.

2}I have to dig out a outfit that weighs nothing lol
still in P.J and just havent got energy to sort it out now.

To get that to 14.6 lb today ,as I was 14.10lb yesterday is good but I feel so guilty how I have done it....almost like I am cheating lol dont worry havent made myself sick or taken laxatives BUT I only had a chicken breast yesterday and fluids and again only having fluids today until appointment. I know its not great approach and I am gonna slow my metabolism down,I just felt it had to be done if you get what I mean?
I have a terrible head ache at the moment and just hope it goes by my appointment,as I am feeling I will need to be acsertive at this appointment.

How are you doing hun? Are you off work at the moment? sorry my memory is terrible. How is the wii going and the weight loss?

aww thanks again for the msg it def put a smile on my face

thanks
Hugs
Nat xxxx


----------



## natp18

Thanks for the msgs lovely ladys 
Hugs
Nat xxx


----------



## chocolate

Hey Nat, 
good luck for this afternoon, fingers will be crossed. I reckon the doctors will look at your over-all weight loss and be more than pleased with it, and even if you are 4 pounds out or something I dont think that will effect their decision. If they do mention being a pound away or something just say 2 days ago I was a t target weight but I suffer from water retention!

Hope you get the answers you are looking for xx


----------



## hb1

I'm with Chocs on this one!! if they say no we will go down to see them en-mass!!


----------



## natp18

Hello Lovely Ladys

I finally got my weight down to a BMI of 34 from 40 and they were happy with that,but want me to keep on with the weightloss. After waiting for nearly 2 hours to be seen it was very brief,the nursed weighed me and the Dr explained about clomid and the folicle tracking and the injections they ll do too.
I thought I would be estatic but I feel so so down,my OH dosent seem pleased and is pissed off at me because I wont go for a meal with his mates and there GF's tonight...main reason is that I aint seen them since loosing Lillie and one of the GF's is pregnant and I generally cant stand them as they are cocks sorry excuse the language.
My OH says that I depress him,god he pisses me off how hes got over our daughters death so soon and expects me to as well. Arhhh I should be happy as I have worked long and hard for todays outcome and now I am worried I wont even have a OH to try for a baby,because of some of his comments today.

Sorry if I sound like I am moaning and I do know how lucky I am for todays outcome and I am greatful just very very down.Whens the happieness gonna come

Oh well at least he has pissed off out with his mates now,gonna listen to some old music ,nosey on here and relax lol

Thanks for all your comments and support

Hugs
Nat xx


----------



## hb1

You're probably both a bit emotional - you maybe need to spend some time doing the stuff together you used to do before and re-awaken that spark - you're focus has been so much on the weightloss he probably feels a bit left out and is really feeling how sad you've been feeling - it's so tricky to get the balance. And although you'll still be aiming to lose weight you can relax a bit now - it's no longer a race. I'm sure if you sit him down and explain that the pg girlfriend would have really got you more down then he might understand - ask him out on a date - just the 2 of you could go to the flicks and have a lovely meal and have a romantic night of it he may really appreciate it.

And absolutely well done - bmi 34 is AMAZING - so proud of you :)

hx


----------



## hb1

Oh and Chocs!! Good luck for tomorrow!!!!!! Go gettem!!!! PMA to you hx :)


----------



## chocolate

Hey Nat, 
TTC let alone a loss of a baby puts a lot of pressure on a relationship and I think men naturally deal with things like this in another way. 


Im in a pissy mood too today, spotting this am on checking cm and just feel so fing crappy. This is our 2nd cycle now and I fell pregnant on 1st cycles before so Im wondering what else is wrong, seeing as Im ovulating! Going to ask them to check oh's sperm.
I thought I saw a faint line on a hpt today too but its my eyes I think, then I got my hopes up and checked cm and found the blood. Just hope it stays as spotting as expect Ill have an internal scan today!


----------



## chocolate

Hi, saw the specialist and apparantly all my hormones are all within the normal ranges, my progesterone was 'as good as it gets' at 54 (this was the first ovulation after miscarriage where I had quite bad ov pains, but I didnt get those this cycle) and basically he said Metformin use is now up in the air with PCOS, the studies conflict each other and basically that also applies in pregnancy - he said it does seem to help with weight loss but thats not applicable to me. 
He basically was dismissing metformin but said I can carry on with it ........ however there was no clear answer on pregnancy and using it so Ill ask my doctor about that one ......... but I just find it odd how he said metformin wont reduce my miscarriage risk, something to do with studies......... so what the heck will then?!

So we are to carry on ttc as normal and go back in October if still not pregnant. He said on average it can take over a year more alot of couples and seeing as we have been pregnant twice before, once with ds and once with mc cycle, then he's hopeful well get pregnant again.

No extra monitoring in pregnancy and nothing extra they can do.

Anyhow, I am having a scan around the next ovulation and a progesterone test again, and they said if cycles go to 40 days then to call them and get clomid.
But he said clomid and metformin together have been shown to be 'detrimental' to pregnancy.



So my question now is ........ if all my hormone levels are within the normal range then why the hell do I have skin like a teenager?!


----------



## chocolate

Blimmin heck - just did a first response and got 2 lines within time limit! I only did it cuz it was bogof and Im so out of breath and boobs ache!

Not getting excited as had a tiny bit of blood this am when checking cm and just feel pre-af! But at least I know we can get pregnant quickly even if this ends in a chemical!!


----------



## hb1

I do think that a lot of the real research in to this is relatively new and they don't know a great deal around the subject of PCOS. There are a lot of differing views on all the treatments within the medical community and here we are stuck in the middle.

Do you find that one thing or another improves your acne Chocs?

I have been searching and searching and can't find anything about probs taking both together - I would go with your consultant tho as he is the one treating you - am sure if you were on clomid they would monitor you properly.

For me I am sticking with the Met - not willing to take the chance and not on clomid.... Now I'm monitoring my ovulation tho who knows what I'll be on in a few months - fingers crossed I'm ovulationg ok!! I have seen much more positive info about met an pg/prevention of mc on searches and looking at discussions on soulcyster than not so I am sticking with that - plus my consultant was all for the met - can't they all bang their heads together and come up with the right answer!!

Hope you feel more positive for your appt :)
hx


----------



## chocolate

hb1 said:


> I do think that a lot of the real research in to this is relatively new and they don't know a great deal around the subject of PCOS. There are a lot of differing views on all the treatments within the medical community and here we are stuck in the middle.
> 
> Do you find that one thing or another improves your acne Chocs?
> 
> I have been searching and searching and can't find anything about probs taking both together - I would go with your consultant tho as he is the one treating you - am sure if you were on clomid they would monitor you properly.
> 
> For me I am sticking with the Met - not willing to take the chance and not on clomid.... Now I'm monitoring my ovulation tho who knows what I'll be on in a few months - fingers crossed I'm ovulationg ok!! I have seen much more positive info about met an pg/prevention of mc on searches and looking at discussions on soulcyster than not so I am sticking with that - plus my consultant was all for the met - can't they all bang their heads together and come up with the right answer!!
> 
> Hope you feel more positive for your appt :)
> hx

 :tease: Look above Look above :winkwink:


----------



## hb1

Oh - how could I miss that!!!!!! :) :) :) :) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: 

Chocs that's ace !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hoping and praying it's a sticky bean yeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyy!!!!

hxxxxx


----------



## chocolate

hb1 said:


> Oh - how could I miss that!!!!!! :) :) :) :) :happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:
> 
> Chocs that's ace !!!!!!!!!!!!!! Hoping and praying it's a sticky bean yeeeeeeeeeyyyyyyyy!!!!
> 
> hxxxxx

Well I did post about 4 posts in one go lol!

Im being cautious at the moment, but have already decided that if I have no bleeding by Monday I will ring the fertility clinic and ask if I can swap the ovulation scan for a pregnancy scan instead, although the specialist did say just to let the doctor know when pregnant, but Im hoping I slip through the net as already booked in around the 6 week mark! Then Im going to book into see my dr and ask about continuing metformin, and if the fertility department refuse a scan I will ask if she can refer me for one, or if I can get booked in with one at the surgery.

So Im praying I see no more blood or anything like that for the next 8/9 months!


----------



## hb1

I'm only cd8 today but have got going on the bding as per the sperm meets egg plan, using soft cups and monitoring with cbfm so fxd I can join you - would be fab to be bump buddies!!!! 

You're plan sounds cool - I bet you'll be testing every other day from here till your scan!!! this is too exciting for words:yipee::yipee::yipee::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Lol78

Hello lovely ladies, just popping in to see how you are all getting on.
:wave:


----------



## hb1

Lol!!!!! how's that lovely bump coming on? :)


----------



## natp18

Hello Lovely Ladys

Thanks for the advice, things have got back to normal with me and OH,I think its because our emotions are all over the place. I would never recommend going through fertility treatment or even trying whilst still grieving for the loss of a baby angel.Unfortunately on the other hand the sad fact is we will never stop grieving I dont think,I we both need some good luck soon so hopefully Clomid will be our god send from our Little angels above. Excited that I am gonna have ovulation scans/folicle checking and then the jabs if the folicles are bigger enough. I just went in there thinking I may get clomid but to get all this extra help is great.

OMG Chocs have I understoodthe threads properly ,have you got a BFP? hope so hun

It be so nice for you to get your BFP Hb1 after how hard you have been working on your weightloss

Actually it be fab if we could all get our BFP and be bump buddies together................oh well PMA lol

I am on CD 17 now and have been at it most days since my period ended sos to much info, maybe the weighloss might help.Could you imagen I have my clomid all ready for my next cycle and get Pregnant even before I get to take it lol.......that would be me all over "wishfull thinking though"

How is everyone?

Hugs
Nat xx


----------



## chocolate

HB1 - all sounds fab - I also used conceive plus lubricant to help the swimmers last longer and swim faster lol!

Nat - fingers are so crossed for you!

Lol - wow 10 weeks! Im 6 behind you!

I have made an appointment with dr on monday, and a scan booked in at 7 weeks!


----------



## hb1

Yey - this is going to be a bril month coming up - I can just tell!!!!! hxxxxx


----------



## chocolate

It would be so great if we can all be bump buddies .......... once ovulation is there, there'll be no stopping us PCOS'ers!!


Just a quick question - is anyone familiar with low blood sugar levels in PCOS? In my pregnancy with ds I had a gestational diabetes test thing and it was just on the borderline so was diet controlled and I had to check my levels 2 hours after eating ...... most of the time unless id eaten loads the levels were low, I remember 2.6 or 2.9 at one point. Although oddly I would get the dizzy feeling/shaky when it was in the 4's but felt fine in the 3's.
Just odd because today and yesterday Ive been feeling the same at points, bit dizzy and light headed, even after eating a breakfast of wholemeal bacon sarnie followed by a satsuma snack, then I was feeling like this just before lunch.
The thing I suppose I worry is that the metformin will reduce my sugar levels too low, I will mention this to the dr on Monday. But do you think its because Im still eating carbs, although wholegrain, and get the sugar drop? Or that I should come off the Met? (although I still got the light headidness in pregnancy with Max and wasnt on Met)


----------



## chocolate

ps - just found this link so maybe this is what the specialist was referring to about the studies and metformin being inconclusive https://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/full/22/2/623-a


----------



## hb1

chocolate said:


> It would be so great if we can all be bump buddies .......... once ovulation is there, there'll be no stopping us PCOS'ers!!
> 
> 
> Just a quick question - is anyone familiar with low blood sugar levels in PCOS? In my pregnancy with ds I had a gestational diabetes test thing and it was just on the borderline so was diet controlled and I had to check my levels 2 hours after eating ...... most of the time unless id eaten loads the levels were low, I remember 2.6 or 2.9 at one point. Although oddly I would get the dizzy feeling/shaky when it was in the 4's but felt fine in the 3's.
> Just odd because today and yesterday Ive been feeling the same at points, bit dizzy and light headed, even after eating a breakfast of wholemeal bacon sarnie followed by a satsuma snack, then I was feeling like this just before lunch.
> The thing I suppose I worry is that the metformin will reduce my sugar levels too low, I will mention this to the dr on Monday. But do you think its because Im still eating carbs, although wholegrain, and get the sugar drop? Or that I should come off the Met? (although I still got the light headidness in pregnancy with Max and wasnt on Met)

Def speak to your Dr but Met is meant to sensitise your cells to insulin so that they absorb glucose properly - def speak to the Dr it's not worth any risk.

Also - they say that both diabetic and PCOS can benefit from having 6 smaller meals a day instead of 3 - or have regular snacks - like Angel takes loads of fruit and veg to snack on throughout the day. If I ever feel lightheaded I find an glass of orange or piece of fruit sorts me right out. I guess it's just about keeping everything level....

Either way def speak to your Dr Chocs :)


----------



## hb1

chocolate said:


> ps - just found this link so maybe this is what the specialist was referring to about the studies and metformin being inconclusive https://humrep.oxfordjournals.org/cgi/content/full/22/2/623-a

I see what they mean. I think they just feel that it requires more and larger trials before they back it up or prove it wrong - Will stick with Met - my own trial is currently at 100% mc without Met!!! They also confirm that the general concensus is that the hormonal inbalance is a main cause of mc and met aids balancing of the hormonal levels.

Interesting tho - I just wish I knew how to get involved in trials so my statistics ( hopefully good ones !! ) could help towards finding an answer!!!

It's just pants that it isn't given the attention it deserves and it's so frustrating that it takes them so long to get to an answer - it's been so long since a lot of these trials have taken place and they seem no closer to a definitive solution :(

thanks for the link Chocs

hx


----------



## chocolate

Yeah thats what I gathered, nothing to prove otherwise on Metformin, but not enough trials done as accurate as they like so they wont go by them.......

I hope the doctor says its ok to stay on Metformin till 13 weeks, more so for my piece of mind. Although I know my mum thinks I shouldnt take anything like that in pregnancy just in case, as does my oh I expect...
But think maybe requesting some blood tests and glucose test wouldnt do any harm just in case the met dose needs altering.
I am definatly sticking to low gi though, have been snacking on satsuma's and apples all day!


----------



## bumpyboo

:happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance: Congrats Chocolate!!! Lets all hope this is our month...Im feeling quite positive!! :flower::hugs:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Well I think I've had an anovulatory cycle :sad2: Had slight spotting on CD36 (Tues) and CD37 and a very very light flow (hardly worth mentioning flow lol) for about an hour yesterday. Nothing today yet and my temperatures haven't dipped apart from 0.1oC on CD36 and are back to what they were in luteal phase; high and still in the triphasic level again. Is it possible to have a luteal phase over 20 days? According to FF I had a LH surge and temp drop indicating possible ovulation on CD17 and I only got spotting 20 days later. I thought a luteal phase had a max length of 16 days so see this also as an indicator of an anovualtory cycle?

I'm more disappoined at probably not ovulating than not being pregnant, I've done everything I can to decrease the symptoms of PCOS through diet, exercise, herbal remedies, remaining relaxed etc but I suppose this is a reality check that it really is still such a misunderstood/untreatable condition and not to pin my hopes onto things :growlmad: Really does convince me that my last pregnancy was a fluke as was so close to my Clomid treatment finishing (second cycle after finishing plus natural methods). Oh well...

Sorry girls, just needed to vent, feeling down and confused :wacko: It's a real shame you can't buy tests to tell if you have ovulated eh? I even feel like asking my GP why they can't continue 21day blood tests for me to tell, like they did when I was on the Clomid.


----------



## chocolate

AngelSerenity said:


> Well I think I've had an anovulatory cycle :sad2: Had slight spotting on CD36 (Tues) and CD37 and a very very light flow (hardly worth mentioning flow lol) for about an hour yesterday. Nothing today yet and my temperatures haven't dipped apart from 0.1oC on CD36 and are back to what they were in luteal phase; high and still in the triphasic level again. Is it possible to have a luteal phase over 20 days? According to FF I had a LH surge and temp drop indicating possible ovulation on CD17 and I only got spotting 20 days later. I thought a luteal phase had a max length of 16 days so see this also as an indicator of an anovualtory cycle?
> 
> I'm more disappoined at probably not ovulating than not being pregnant, I've done everything I can to decrease the symptoms of PCOS through diet, exercise, herbal remedies, remaining relaxed etc but I suppose this is a reality check that it really is still such a misunderstood/untreatable condition and not to pin my hopes onto things :growlmad: Really does convince me that my last pregnancy was a fluke as was so close to my Clomid treatment finishing (second cycle after finishing plus natural methods). Oh well...
> 
> Sorry girls, just needed to vent, feeling down and confused :wacko: It's a real shame you can't buy tests to tell if you have ovulated eh? I even feel like asking my GP why they can't continue 21day blood tests for me to tell, like they did when I was on the Clomid.

There are ovulation tests that can tell you that you are about to ovulate but these dont work for everyone, and if you have raised LH levels then the tests may give you a false positive - they never have for me though.
The tests pick up the raised lh levels and anticipate ovulation in the next 12 to 36 hours. I got cheap dip stick ones off the auction site and they worked for me, brand One Step I think. Good idea to do temps too to double check for ovulation


----------



## AngelSerenity

chocolate said:


> AngelSerenity said:
> 
> 
> Well I think I've had an anovulatory cycle :sad2: Had slight spotting on CD36 (Tues) and CD37 and a very very light flow (hardly worth mentioning flow lol) for about an hour yesterday. Nothing today yet and my temperatures haven't dipped apart from 0.1oC on CD36 and are back to what they were in luteal phase; high and still in the triphasic level again. Is it possible to have a luteal phase over 20 days? According to FF I had a LH surge and temp drop indicating possible ovulation on CD17 and I only got spotting 20 days later. I thought a luteal phase had a max length of 16 days so see this also as an indicator of an anovualtory cycle?
> 
> I'm more disappoined at probably not ovulating than not being pregnant, I've done everything I can to decrease the symptoms of PCOS through diet, exercise, herbal remedies, remaining relaxed etc but I suppose this is a reality check that it really is still such a misunderstood/untreatable condition and not to pin my hopes onto things :growlmad: Really does convince me that my last pregnancy was a fluke as was so close to my Clomid treatment finishing (second cycle after finishing plus natural methods). Oh well...
> 
> Sorry girls, just needed to vent, feeling down and confused :wacko: It's a real shame you can't buy tests to tell if you have ovulated eh? I even feel like asking my GP why they can't continue 21day blood tests for me to tell, like they did when I was on the Clomid.
> 
> There are ovulation tests that can tell you that you are about to ovulate but these dont work for everyone, and if you have raised LH levels then the tests may give you a false positive - they never have for me though.
> The tests pick up the raised lh levels and anticipate ovulation in the next 12 to 36 hours. I got cheap dip stick ones off the auction site and they worked for me, brand One Step I think. Good idea to do temps too to double check for ovulationClick to expand...

Hi Chocolate, I do use OPKs but they only tell you if you are about to ovulate through detection of a LH surge, they don't actually tell you if you then do go onto ovulate. In other words you get a LH surge but that doesnt mean an egg is released. I do chart got a temp dip hence why I am so confused now. In addition I read this morning that PCOSers can also have high levels of LH throughout cycles so this has confused me even more lol.

Oh well ce sera... Right have to be positive, it's a normal period, just one of my longer cycles due to the PCOS :wacko::flower:


----------



## hb1

Hey Angel - just found this :

Anyway, the corpus luteum produces progesterone. In the event of pregnancy, this progesterone will support the growing embryo until the placenta takes over and makes enough progesterone for itself. Then the corpus luteum shrivels up and stops functioning.

In the event that there is NO pregnancy, the corpus luteum also shrivels up and stops functioning-- ending the luteal phase. The drop in progesterone causes your period to begin.

SOMETIMES, however, there is no pregnancy, but the corpus luteum turns into a small cyst and continues to secrete progesterone long after it's supposed to stop. This is called a luteal cyst, and is responsible for too many false hopes! (Progesterone also causes PMS and pregnancy-like symptoms, such as tender breasts.) If this is the problem, it's simple to resolve (usually a single injection takes care of it) but your doctor needs to see you! Note: this type of cyst is not the same type associated with Polycystic Ovary Syndrome (PCOS.) Women with PCOS are no more or less likely to develop a luteal cyst, and women who develop luteal cysts do not necessarily have PCOS. Luteal cysts do not cause false positive HPT's.


----------



## hb1

I don't think it means you didn't ovulate if that is the reason - a dr must be able to check it out for you tho


----------



## hb1

Also - if you haven't ovulated and haven't had a period do you need to have your period brought on in order to kick off the next cycle?


----------



## chocolate

Hey HB1 - another question for you :winkwink:

Am I right in thinking that : with PCOS I am resistent to insulin so the metformin makes me more sensitive to insulin which stops my body from producing too much, which aids in upsetting hormones and can therefore result in miscarriage etc.


So the metformin doesnt actually lower blood sugar levels just makes my body more aware of the insulin that is already there so it doesnt pump out more?


Im just trying to figure out what questions to ask the doctor about the met and my slight dizziness, and what tests would determine how insulin resistent I am and weather that is enough to increase my mc rate, so therefore wether I should stay on Met or not...


----------



## hb1

Hey Chocs

https://diabetes.niddk.nih.gov/DM/pubs/insulinresistance/

Here is a link all about insulin - more geared to diabetes but insulin resistance is discussed...

https://www.musc.edu/dfm/RCMAR/InsulinSens.html

and one about the tests

- re Met - yes that's my understanding of it. If you are resistant to insulin your body won't break down the glucose in order to use it for energy, this makes your body produce more insulin hormone which messes up other hormones. If they can test then it must be better to ensure your own system is catered for and whether you need met or not - good plan.

How are you feeling? Hope you're ok hx


----------



## chocolate

hb1 said:


> Hey Chocs
> 
> https://diabetes.niddk.nih.gov/DM/pubs/insulinresistance/
> 
> Here is a link all about insulin - more geared to diabetes but insulin resistance is discussed...
> 
> https://www.musc.edu/dfm/RCMAR/InsulinSens.html
> 
> and one about the tests
> 
> - re Met - yes that's my understanding of it. If you are resistant to insulin your body won't break down the glucose in order to use it for energy, this makes your body produce more insulin hormone which messes up other hormones. If they can test then it must be better to ensure your own system is catered for and whether you need met or not - good plan.
> 
> How are you feeling? Hope you're ok hx

Thanks will go take a look, need to know what Im talking about before asking the doctor questions!!

Im feeling ok thanks, which is a bit of a worry as Id rather be knackered and as sick as a dog lol!
But today I made some appointments, nhs scan at 7 weeks, midwife booking at 8 weeks, private scan at 9 weeks for reassurance, hopefully normal nhs one at 11 weeks and then I may pay for another at 13/14 weeks or ask for the doctor to do one in the surgery if he doesnt mind doing that. Then the usual nhs one at 20 weeks, so at least if the worst happens it will be noticed quickly with all those scans!


----------



## bumpyboo

Hi Ladies, hope ur all doing ok.....I have an embarassing question and im cringing as i write this! Lol but here goes....I had first Af since MC just over a week ago so based on an average 28days cycle im due to ovulate Sunday. But theres no telling that this is true as my periods are allover the place. So ive basicaslly just been "baby making" every other day. But the last time We "did it" I felt extra wet down there, i know this can happen if your extra aroused but it wasnt any different to any other time, so just wondered if this could be sign of ovulation?! Im not sure! Sorry for TMI!!:blush::blush:


----------



## hb1

Not sure - think it depends on consistency as well as amount 

Cervical Mucus
Cervical mucus can also provide clues to your ovulation date. Cervical mucus changes throughout your cycle; during ovulation, you will find that your cervical mucus becomes thin, clear, and stretchy. There will also be lots of it. Every morning, check your cervical mucus and record its texture and appearance on your calendar. Stretch the mucus between your thumb and forefinger. When you can stretch it a few inches without breaking it, you are ovulating.

Happy bding as well - at least you're having fun :)

hx


----------



## hb1

Oh and Chocs - wonder if it's too soon for any sickness? I am sure you'll be fine and mini-chocs too! hx


----------



## bumpyboo

Thanks HB1. Im trying to record things and keep a diary but also trying to stop myself becoming obsessed and my feelings shattered every month! I hate this, i wish we just had a switch on our body that we could turn on and da daaaa were pregnant! xx


----------



## hb1

I know - it's torture isn't it. I haven't tracked the cm yet - am rubbish at temps - whenever I remember I'm already up! doing the cbfm and that seems nice and easy!!


----------



## bumpyboo

It is they say when u relax and dont stress about it, it happens when least expected! So im going for that at the minute! Ive thought about the cbfm but it would be pretty pointless as i probably wont have another period for 3months or so. But ive still got the provera the dr gave me which i didnt need so im considering taking it this month to try and kick start my body and get it into thinking that i have had a period 2 consecutive months so lets go for a 3rd! Lol weird thinking i know but where theres a will theres a way!! Im determined to get pregnant! and PCOS isnt going to stop me! x


----------



## hb1

Go Bumps - PMA :) !!!


----------



## chocolate

BumpyBoo, Id def. start checking your cm every day to try to get a feel for it, ifuswim :winkwink: That was one of my main ovulation signs, although my body did gear up for ovulation with egg white cervical mucus but then stopped and did it a week later, so Id suggest checking every day even if you think you have ovulated. 
I basically did these things:
charted my temp (so I could see when ov happenned so I could take a break from all the bd'ing!)
checked cm and looked for a change from creamy cm to ewcm
Checked cervix to see when it softened and opened - which signals ovulation
Bd'd every second day from day 8 ish through till I was sure ov had happenned, and an extra around ovulation
Used conceieve plus lubricant to help the swimmers
Took metformin regularly
Took my pre-natal
Tried to stick to low gi diet
Tried to make sure oh took his conceive vitamin!!


I really want to see some positive results on this thread soo soon!!!



Well I have found my g.d tracker and have been monitoring my levels, 

2 hours after chicken pie, veg and new potatoes it was 6.8

before eating some chocolates (as a trial to see the levels :winkwink:) it was 5.2, an hour later it was 6.3 an hour and a half later it was 6.2 and 2 hours after it was 7.8


So I will keep tracking them and if I come off the met I can atleast try to keep them stable to stop my body producing more and more insulin

This am's test was much darker than the last 2/3 days so thats good!


----------



## natp18

Hello Lovely Ladys

Hope your all well??????????

I am in right tiss but nout knew there lol........

Kinda really worried about my insulin levels too,on Metformin and on the exstremely low carbs diet aka Atkins "which I am now hating"............anyway getting backto the point....I test my blood levels and it keeps giving me high levels whenI hardly eat now adays and when I do well it isnt carbs apart from salad.
I am thinking I have diabetes as my blood levels are coming over 6 and tonight it was 8.5 arhhhhhhhhh and just to really get me down I have gained weight "whats that all about"

I am not gonna gain anymore weight I cant afford to,seriously thinking of going on a liquid diet aka Cambridge. If Clomid dosent work I still have to loose 3/4 stone to get IVF I have been told.

Well tomorrow gonna have a day 21 blood test to see if I ovulated naturally this month since the weight loss. If not I am gonna ask the Doc to give me provera to get my period started early so I can get on with my first cycle of Clomid........not sure if he will do that though!!!

Does anymore know how Provera works?

sorry to moan,I am becoming so frustrated with myself so I can imagen those who listen to me must be pulling there out.arghhhh

Hb1 ,how is the weightloss going hun?

Chocs....how are you feeling hun,hope that bean is being gd for you

all you other lovely ladys hope your well

nat xxxx


----------



## hb1

I put on 2 lbs!!! aaaarrrrgggghhhh - oh well!! apart from that tired from work and should be oving any day soon - fxd hey!!

I would get to the docs about your blood sugar levels Nat - they would know what's what and really make sure you have the right treatment.

I thought about the cambridge diet once and it's insane - it's not a longterm healthy thing to do - especially if you are having blood sugar level issues.

Don't worry about moaning on here - that's what we're here for!!

hx


----------



## chocolate

Hey Nat, may be an idea to ask about the levels, but also ask to see a dietician. They can help you on a low gi diet and help look at those sugar levels.

HB - it must be that eggy about to hatch causing that 2 pounds!!! I expect its water retention at different parts of the month.

Im off to the docs this pm, I decided to stop taking the metformin, I read something about it and pregnancy and decided that my sugar levels wernt too high so I would replace the metformin by being extra good with low gi.
Although I think my sugar level problem is that my sugar levels seem to go low in the mornings and dont really stabilise until after lunctime.
This morning I had a bacon and egg sarnie and then 2.50hours later my levels were 3.9 and I just felt slightly light headed.
Maybe I need to eat a big breakfast each morning to get levels into the normal range and then go steady the rest of the day. 
I dont actually know what our sugar levels should be really, so am asking the doctor this afternoon about that one!


----------



## hb1

Well I got my peak fertility on my cbfm today!!!! oh booked in for tonight!! 

how do you test your sugar levels - it would be interesting to see what mine are!!

I always feel worse ( and even when I was off the met ) in the morning - I eat breakfast at 7am, mid morning snack ( nutrigrain ) around 9.30am and lunch at 11 - 11.30 am and then don't feel hungry in the slightest till evening meal - if I am excercising this is around 7.30 - 8pm and if not then around 6.30pm - and don't really feel the need to snack - but in the morning if I don't eat on time I feel sick!! strange!!


----------



## chocolate

hb1 said:


> Well I got my peak fertility on my cbfm today!!!! oh booked in for tonight!!
> 
> how do you test your sugar levels - it would be interesting to see what mine are!!
> 
> I always feel worse ( and even when I was off the met ) in the morning - I eat breakfast at 7am, mid morning snack ( nutrigrain ) around 9.30am and lunch at 11 - 11.30 am and then don't feel hungry in the slightest till evening meal - if I am excercising this is around 7.30 - 8pm and if not then around 6.30pm - and don't really feel the need to snack - but in the morning if I don't eat on time I feel sick!! strange!!

Yay, happy bd'ing!!!

I have one of those at home finger pricking devices where you prick your finger and take a blood sample on a test strip and then put that into a little machine. You can buy them at the local chemist I think.

I saw my dr who didnt rememebr me, I told her as I went in I saw her last after my mc but she didnt hear me say that as almost at the end when I reffered back to the mc she said she hadnt realised I d had one, and repeated that as if she'd have been more sympathetic of my irrational questions if shed have known!
Anyway - I dont think she knows anything about PCOS as when I asked how do the sugar levels reflect my insulin resistence she asked what I was on about and I had to explain I was insulin resistent because of the PCOS!

Anyway, I am taking 75mg of baby asprin in case of blood clots, have stopped Metformin and doing low gi and minitoring blood suagr levels. She said ideally they should be between 4 and 6 mmol before meals and up to 10/11 2 hours after meals - although I thought that was a bit high personally, but mine are always between 3.9 and up to 8 if Ive had chocolate! So I guess with all of that taken into account and the fact that my hormone levels were fine this cycle, then my mc rate shouldnt be as high as 45%


----------



## hb1

That's really positive chocs :)

I guess also if you are keeping an eye on the sugar levels then you can't go far wrong!!

Yes - plenty of bding now!! using softcups for the first time and they're pretty cool!!!


----------



## chocolate

Good luck hb1!!! Fingers are so crossed for you!


----------



## natp18

hb1 said:


> That's really positive chocs :)
> 
> I guess also if you are keeping an eye on the sugar levels then you can't go far wrong!!
> 
> Yes - plenty of bding now!! using softcups for the first time and they're pretty cool!!!

Hello Hun

Whats softcups? I am clueless lol

I am having a bad day,silly me thought since I had lost weight that I would of ovulated naturally no such luck. My day 21 progestion came back as 3.9 very low again arghhhhh its actually ever so slightly worse than before I did the dieting. Def no bfp now :cry: well not for this cycle.........im out.
I can only hope AF cycle is kind and gives me a 28 day cycle and my period comes next Tuesday,then I can crack on with my first cycle of clomid.

So so so frustrated .....................oh well

My weightloss is still not shifting and my blood levels are all over the show,tried talking to the senior practice nurse yesterday who just seemed so clueless,going see GP soon about it.

On a posative my pelvic floor muscles are all tight again after giving birth to Lillie.I was very concerned as my GP said if I didnt work on my crunches then it could cause MC if I fell pregnant so soon after giving birth sorry if to much info. Oh I was told that they were all back to normal when I went for my post natal smear yesterday ouch it hurt so much,had them before but they never hurt like yesterday.

Hope your all well

Hugs
Nat xx


----------



## hb1

oh Nat - I am very sorry about the ov - I do hope you're next cycle comes round soon - and armed with the clomid and follicle tracking I am sure you'll get there. I have tons of PMA for you!!!

Fxd the Dr will be more with it re your blood sugar levels.

I had my smear last Friday - they're pants - really hoping it's ok - I've had 2 lots of colposcopys in the past and ever since I really dread the smear - it's better than the consequences of not having them but man they suck!

Instead Softcups are actually an alternative to tampons or pads - they're a ring with a plastic film that you insert like you would a diaphragm and are meant to catch the blood from your period but folks have been using them to keep...ahem.... "his little soldiers" in after bding and a lot of folks swear by them - you can get a conception cap which is about £250 and is approved as a conception aid whereas the softcups aren't but are much cheaper and do the same thing. I got 24 for £20.

Keep crunching Nat - you'll be glad of it when you don't have to use tena lady in your 60's!!

hx


----------



## kimini26

I had a very positive experience on met when it was used with a low carb slimfast diet plan. When I switched to just eating healthier I would be sick a lot more often. I actually had my GP approve my diet beforehand and he said as long as I took in enough calories that it would be ok. In fact, the first time I ovulated since coming off depo was on met.


----------



## chocolate

Ah Nat, sorry you didnt ov - but dont be disheartenned, it may just take a while to kick in, and personally Id just look forward to Clomid working instead :hugs:

I never knew that about the pelvic floors, I am sat doing mine now :thumbup:


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hey Chocs great news honey, fingers crossed for you. Think I'll look into a blood testing kit, type 2 diabetes runs in my family so Im at a very high risk of getting it :-(

HB1 thanks for the info - I've been awol all week simply because my body is really doing strange things and driving me nuts :wacko: It's as if the PCOS has went awry again. I have had (sorry if TMI) watery bloody spotting for a couple of days, then nothing for a couple of days then another appearance for a day. All just once or twice a day each time and noticed after going to the loo, not a proper AF in my books and have been in agony with those PCOS pains you get (even though my GP keeps insisting you dont get pain with PCOS!) My emotions have been completely all over the place, swinging between crying and flying off the handle :muaha: - basically hormone city.

Did a second test 9 days ago a day before this started, which was negative so can't see how this could be pregnancy related.

I'm going to try and stick it out for another few days and if it gets no better go to the GP. Running about with a hot water bottle and my DH walking on ice round me isnt good lol. But then again docs will probably not do anything and will want to wait a few weeks to see if I do start a AF! Still waiting on my fertility appointment and have been back and fro to gynae for 15+ years so I know the system inside out now lol.

Temps still high too, 37oC on the button everyday. Mood swings so bad my diet has slipped this week and part of me so doesnt care, the other feeling guilty as sin.

In relation to PCOS pains, do any of you get these? Stabbing, scraping, cramp-like pains all across the lower abdomen, and sometimes bloated with them? Maybe like VERY strong ovulation pains would be a good way to describe it. And it can be constant, not just when you are supposed to ovulate or have a AF, seems completely random but then again that probably aligns with the random hormones and random cycles! This has been one of my major symptoms for years, it was something I had before they even diagnosed PCOS (I had other gynae problems before the PCOS) and they did loads of tests, I nearly had a hysterectomy as was getting to the stage I couldnt take it any longer. The thoughts of sticking all these pains again is really getting me down.

Any tips to cope appreciated.

Sending baby dust to all xoxo


----------



## hb1

Hey Angel - sorry you're having a pants time body wise!! that's horrible to have to go thru :( I don't get the pains you're describing and can't beleive you have no answers after all this time - no wonder you're driven to distraction by it. I do get the bloated thing tho - pleasant ...... NOT!! I will look around and see if I can find anything but you'd think the specialists would have a clue!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so don't reckon I'll have any success - you could try the message boards on soul cysters? - there are women with all the variations of pcos on there.

Sorry can't be of much use hx


----------



## bumpyboo

Hello, Hows everyone doing?? Ive not been on in a while so just thought I would see if your all ok? And if anyones had any good news?!xx


----------



## hb1

Hi Bumps

Currently in the 2ww and have come down with a stomach bug - testing on Thursday so will know my fate next week - fxd hey!!

How about you?

hx


----------



## natp18

Hello Everyone

Sorry not posted on here for a while. I am very frustrated no AF or BFP after about 6 tests..........arghhhhh on day 36 my AF . I m usally a 28day cycle. I am so desperate to get started on Chlomid but cant until damm AF comes and Im not keen on taking Provera.Oh and just to make my life a little harder my divy OH had to do his 2nd Semen Test in which he missed the pot and didnt get a full sample and the sample that did come back showed 98% were dead sperm and as there wasnt enough sperm they couldnt do all the other tests on it arghhhhhhhhh. Oh still getting snotty light green cervicle mucus,Dr dosnt knowwhat it is but she did confirm def no infecton. My weightloss is more like weight gain.....Iam seriously loosing enthusiasum arghhhhhhh

Hope your all well

Hugs
Nat x


----------



## hb1

Hey Nat - Have heard there are a few things that can help his chaps - organic food, boys vits etc...

As for me - am out of the 2ww - AF came - have swung from 34 day cycle to 27 so I guess it means my cycles are back on track but v sad that def not pg :(


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hey girls, well the saga continues for me lol

I'm now 42 DPO, I previously posted I did a second test 20DPO which was negative but it has been niggling at me because I have only had spotting and no sign of a proper AF. As you all know I was actually very down as I thought it was my PCOS really flaring up again and I hadnt even ovulated but curiosity killed the cat - I've just done another test this morning and have got a :bfp: :happydance::cloud9:

Still in shock, havent told DH yet, the anxiety is already starting (I was away on holidays last week and was drinking and diet went to pot so I'm worried altered sugars will affect things). Dont know how to settle and going through all the mixed emotions already.

Praying for a sticky bean... Will keep you posted. I don't feel pregnant this time, I have no symptoms so to speak at the moment so worried already, although I know I shouldn't be as there is so much conflicting info about symptoms/lack of symptoms being good or bad signs.

hb1 - sorry not you cycle but as you say the positive is your cycles seem to be settling so hopefully you'll get your BFP soon. :hugs:

Off to have another cry and do another test, just to be sure.

Baby dust to all xoxo


----------



## hb1

OMG Angel - that's wonderful news :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::wohoo::yipee::yipee::yipee::happydance::happydance::happydance::happydance:

Get back on the low GI , get to the drs and start enjoying it all - you totally deserve this :)

How many weeks does that make you?? about 8? 

Well that's made me smile tonight and I wasn't in a smiling mood

take care of you and your precious bean

hx


----------



## AngelSerenity

Many thanks hb1, still in shock! Just can't quite understand it with dates of ovulation, temp drop, negative tests even at 20DPO but I AINT COMPLAINING lol. Taken from my last period I'm just over 8 weeks. At least by only knowing now I'm a little further down the line and less time to stress and worry about what will be iykwim. Just keeping everything crossed and praying.

Did 3 tests today lol, one with the conception indicator and I'm def over 3 weeks conceived and at this stage today I don't care how far on I am, just that I am  Gut feeling is actually just over 7 weeks looking at my chart but I'll go with the 8 weeks 1 day at the moment that FF is telling me thanks very much....

Will keep you all posted xoxoxo


----------



## hb1

Make sure you do :)


----------



## bumpyboo

hi, im not too bad thanks! just on a bit of a downer and wondering if it will EVER happen! nearly 4 months since miscarriage and only one period! glad ur doing ok and congrats angel! xxxxx


----------



## hb1

So when was your last af Bumps?


----------



## natp18

Hi Everyone

Oh big congrats Angel...........I bet your over the moon.
HB1....Hi Hun hows things going with u?

How is everyone else?

I am on day 2 of clomid and have my first folicle tracking on 29th cant wait. Had more bad news with my OH ,all 3 semen samples he has given shows he has exstremely low mobility 98% 92% 95% which are no good........he also has had some achin in his testis which he needs to go for a scan next week. More things to contend with arghhhhhhh

Oh had my Metformin dose upped to 1500 mg a day.

hope your all well
hugs
nat x


----------



## hb1

Hey Nat 

CD6 today - trying to pma myself up for this cycle!!fxd this is it :)


Have been told Maca can help with motility 

https://www.hollandandbarrett.com/pages/healthnotes.asp?org=nbty&ContentID=4392007

Here are some articles 

https://www.ehow.com/how_5091755_increase-sperm-count-motility.html
https://www.amazingpregnancy.com/pregnancy-articles/80.html
https://www.authorsden.com/visit/viewArticle.asp?id=52353


I would get him going on healthy eating, boys vits, and avoid processed food and try that maca - I don't know if my oh has good sperm or nay ( he does have one undescended testicle ) but he will be on it asap!! 

it takes 3 mths to improve sperm so the sooner the better - especially as you have limited goes on clomid.....

How are you doing on the new dose of Met ? How is the clomid? Will be interesting to hear how your follicle tracking goes :) also - maybe try the pre-seed that chocs used - if the motility is low a little help along the way can't hurt. Good luck with the scan next week - fingers crossed it's nothing sinister.

Also - make sure you take some you time - clomid can bring your mood down have heard so PMA as much as poss please :) so lot's of relaxing and things to take your mind off it all are a must.

Sending you hugs

hx


----------



## bumpyboo

hi, sorry not been on in a while. Af came yesterday, really happy that its come as it used 2 come every few months so its good that its only been 35 days! but also angry that i didnt catch that eggy! :( how r u? x


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hi girls, just popping into say hi, I'm still nervously pregnant. Still ain't got a booking appointment and with easter holidays looming I fear I could be near 12 weeks before I get one! :growlmad: Only positive is I suppose there is little I can do either way so perhaps it is better this way? Although an earlier scan to try and reassure might help me get through the holidays, but then again this happened last time and had a scan at 9 1/2 weeks and was gone by 12 week scan so maybe not...

Arrrrrgggghhh, dont you just love the NHS?

Sending baby dust to you all xoxo


----------



## bumpyboo

think positive! bubs will be fine :) the further on you are, the better the pic :) xxx


----------



## bumpyboo

and yes i love the Nhs!:haha::haha:


----------



## Sparkly

Hi, I've seen this thread and decided to subscribe.

I'm not officially ttc just yet, but I do have pcos and had a natural miscarriage nearly 2 weeks ago @ 6+4.

We are planning on trying again, when I feel emotionally ready, unbelievably my body already seems ready, as I can feel I'm gearing up to ovulate already!!

I have regular cycles 28/29 days, but don't necessarily ovulate every month on my own. I have all the other symptoms of pcos though!!! Obese, spotty, hairy etc......I sound gorgeous lol!!

I'm very blessed to have a 16yo DS, and I'm about to turn 40, so I can't really afford to wait around too long to try again. The good news is I got pregnant on the first try, which I was amazed about, hopefully it won't take too long next time either.


----------



## hb1

Hey Sparkly - welcome - Very sorry for your loss.

What are you on for your pcos? 

I too have relatively regular cycles but I don't know if I ov every month.....

Hope you have a speedy bfp and wishing you baby dust for when you are ready to ttc :)

hx


----------



## AngelSerenity

hb1 said:


> Also - make sure you take some you time - clomid can bring your mood down have heard so PMA as much as poss please :) so lot's of relaxing and things to take your mind off it all are a must.
> 
> Sending you hugs
> 
> hx

I was an emotional depressed wreck on Clomid but then again I suspected I would be as I can't even take any sort of pill due to the mood swings and depression they gave me. Rescue Remedy and an understanding OH really help! xo


----------



## hb1

AngelSerenity said:


> Hi girls, just popping into say hi, I'm still nervously pregnant. Still ain't got a booking appointment and with easter holidays looming I fear I could be near 12 weeks before I get one! :growlmad: Only positive is I suppose there is little I can do either way so perhaps it is better this way? Although an earlier scan to try and reassure might help me get through the holidays, but then again this happened last time and had a scan at 9 1/2 weeks and was gone by 12 week scan so maybe not...
> 
> Arrrrrgggghhh, dont you just love the NHS?
> 
> Sending baby dust to you all xoxo

Hey Angel, That doesn't seem fair but as you say at least you'll be further on. Keeping my fxd for you. :flower:

hx


----------



## keepsmiling

hello im 20 almost 21 and iv been tryin for almost 3 years naturally, with pcos on 1 overy lol. never fell preg docs dnt think i ovulate, iv had a hsg dun n all clear n iv got to go bak n c the fs in may n hopefuly clomid is the answer to my prayers xx


----------



## AngelSerenity

Update - booking appointment and early scan at EPU this evening!

Will keep you all posted, hope everyone is well.


----------



## bumpyboo

hope you get an scan soon angel x


----------



## hb1

Hey KeepSmiling - sorry you've had such a long ttc journey - how are you finding the fs? 

Angel - OMG - so glad you got your appt - fxd all is well - will be peeking in to see your news hx


----------



## natp18

Hello lovely ladys

sorry not posted for a bit laptop his infected with a virus argh! I am trying to type on my phone lol. 

Hb1 sorry not bee n replying Hun , what's new with you? 
Angel hope scan goes well sweet x

all you other ladys hope your well and welcome to the newbies x

I went for my first folicle track today, which didn't go well as my folicles were half the size they should be, anyway they have called me back for Thursday to have another check.

Seems the very least of probs at the mo. Me and OH not getting on well with familie stresses and our baby girls memorial has at long last been confirmed which is very emotional but so when OH sister can't put herself out to come .... Which I am fuming about!

I do think that Clomid made my periods less painfull and shorter , which is a posative .

Hb1 I have been on the wii and still loosing, how's that going for you Hun?

Sending you all lots of baby dust 

Hugs x


----------



## AngelSerenity

Hey ladies hope you're all keeping well. Appointment went ok yesterday, bubs is measuring at 8 1/2 weeks and has a strong heartbeat . I expected to be at least a week behind in growth in relation to my LMP as my cycles can be long with the PCOS my the midwife and sonographer were not concerned once we discussed this. I'm not having my '12' week scan now until 28th April cause of this so its going to be a nervous few weeks!

nat - hugs to ya and you're right keep positive, the Clomid is helping. Will they now not increase your dose to help the eggie production? Glad to hear the wii is going well, we dont have one and I keep banging on about them lol.

xo


----------



## hb1

Nat :)

Sorry about you and oh - it's always these emotional things that do this - we always take it out on those closest to us - it's a pity his sister can't make it tho - I would be upset too.

Been a bit lax on the wii front - had a few things on and then was knocked sideways by that sickness bug that's been going around - really need to get back in the swing of it.
On the plus point - went to the gynae at the hospital after the gp was unable to answer a simple question and she gave me blood test cards for hormone tests if I want them and popped in a fertility clinic appointment for October so if I am not pg by then then I don't have to wait for a referral or jump through hoops - couldn't believe how lovely she was! :)

Angel - that's fab news!!!!! did you get a piccy? I bet that's a bit of a relief - next step the 12 week scan!!! :) if you need to rant about how stressful it is waiting for it we'll be here!!! 

take care everyone

hx


----------



## chocolate

Hi everyone - hb1 thats great about appointment!

Nat - hope everything is going ok xx

AS - were about the same in pregnancy!

I had a scare this morning, in tears all morning getting prepared for mc - had some brown discharge but had a scan and all fine - hoping it was due to going to the loo lol! Such a worry though - I just thought mc was on its way again!


----------



## hb1

oh chocolate - you must have been in a total state!!! fxd your chocolate button stays put!! hx


----------



## chocolate

hb1 said:


> oh chocolate - you must have been in a total state!!! fxd your chocolate button stays put!! hx

Ha Ha, I like that, button it is then lol!
I was, I was trying to hold it together till I spoke to my mum and knew she was upset so I promply burst into tears, then I couldnt stop and was texting my best friend and kept crying at her supportive messages. Gave me such a scare - the dr was so lovely, one in a million he is, and said not to cancel my appointment next week and to go back for another scan for my reassurance!


----------



## hb1

Thankgoodness for lovely dr's - they do exist! :)


----------



## keepsmiling

i found fs fine, he was lovely n booked me strait in for a hsg which was good, n im goin bak in may n hopin 4 the miricle of clomid xx


----------



## Kiki09

Hello ladies.. can I join you guys? I have pcos and rarely ovulate on my own, was put on clomid last August and we did conceive on 3rd cycle but sadly it was not meant to be... I am now waiting for the witch to show and then start clomid again, though right now not feeling very positive...


----------



## keepsmiling

same ere kik im hopin clomid works 4 me too5 n half weeks til u get it hopefully, fingers crosed 4 u this month xx


----------



## chocolate

Kiki09 said:


> Hello ladies.. can I join you guys? I have pcos and rarely ovulate on my own, was put on clomid last August and we did conceive on 3rd cycle but sadly it was not meant to be... I am now waiting for the witch to show and then start clomid again, though right now not feeling very positive...

Keep positive, I know its hard but I have had so many ups and downs, discovering my PCOS and reading the horid stories, then starting on Chlomid but thankfully having DS, then falling pregnant 2nd time but miscarrying at 12 ish weeks, but then I fell pregnant the first cycle after miscarriage!
So dont spend too much worrying as nice things may be just round the corner :hugs: Although I know its easy to say that and not think it!


----------



## AngelSerenity

chocolate said:


> Hi everyone - hb1 thats great about appointment!
> 
> Nat - hope everything is going ok xx
> 
> AS - were about the same in pregnancy!
> 
> I had a scare this morning, in tears all morning getting prepared for mc - had some brown discharge but had a scan and all fine - hoping it was due to going to the loo lol! Such a worry though - I just thought mc was on its way again!

Oh Chocolate glad everything turned out ok. I'm on a couple of low days but its probably just me being more sensitive as its around 'that' time again. Still in bed lol, must give myself a kick or my easter is going to be very poor lol.


----------



## AngelSerenity

Welcome to all newbies as well, and like the rest say don't let docs drum into you having PCOS is all doom and gloom! I think of it as a challenge, and like any any challenge if you can't beat it you find ways of going round them. I went through 6 cycles of Clomid with no joy and have found using the low-gi diet, non-dairy, taking agnus castus, charting and using soft cups has been my winning formula . It's taken a long time to figure it out and everybody will react differently so try different things. You will find loads of inspiration and advice on here and I wish you all the best xo


----------



## hb1

Hey Angel - how's it going? hx


----------



## natp18

Hello Everyone
Sorry haven't been on for ages..hope your all well. Well I have had a stressful time of it recently. Just found out my other half has exstremely poor morphology through his numerous semen tests. With this and me having pcos we have been told icsi/ivf is our only hope :(
But he won't (my fertility specialist) refer me for funding or treatment until I get another 1.5 stone off argh!!!! Already lost 3.5 stone but isn't good enough!!! It seems like yet another hurdle. 
My folicle tracking wasn't a huge success on my first round of clomid... I only produced one follicle which they tracked to 14.5 mil when it needed to be 18 mil so they could inject me.anyway because it was over a bank holiday the shitty nhs couldn't complete tracking so it was a waste of time .... 
Anyway I begged the fertility doctor to allow me to continue with clomid,but double the dose and for them to track again.....he said because of other halfs morphology it is not gonna do much gd but he will alow it. I feel so sick with worry about the future now, I am begining to think that I will never have a child with me....I won't even be able to adopt or foster because I suffer with depression argh! I really don't think I could handle not having children here to bring up and love... Things don't seem to ever look up for us and I am missing my little angel Lillie so much too. Then on Monday I am back at work , the first time since having and loosing Lillie. 
I am still on metformin 2000 mg and next cycle of clomid will be 100 mg, still on my atkins diet which has hit a wall on weight loss :(
hope your all well ladys
and sorry for the rant 
hugs nat x


----------



## hb1

Hey Nat

Some things your oh could do :

Avoid heat. According to a 1998 study in the Journal of Human Reproduction, sperm anomalies can result if the scrotum is exposed to heat for prolonged periods of time. However, once exposure to the heat is eliminated or decreased, good sperm morphology increases. To ensure that your scrotum remains cool, avoid hot tubs and saunas, wear boxers (not briefs) and loose-fitting pants, and take care not to engage in long-distance bicycle riding or wear biker shorts for long periods.

Step 2Eliminate environmental toxins. Mayoclinic.com reports that exposure to pollutants such as cigarette and marijuana smoke, pesticides, chemicals, and excessive amounts of alcohol can cause sperm to become misshapen. In addition, Dr. Randine Lewis of "How to Make a Family" notes that non-organic milk and meat can contain synthetic estrogen that can impair the healthy development of sperm. Men seeking to improve the quality of their sperm should adjust their lifestyle so that their exposure to these toxins is minimized or eliminated.

Step 3Maintain a healthy diet. Certain vitamins and minerals, particularly selenium, can have a positive effect on sperm morphology. Selenium is an antioxidant-rich trace mineral that can be found in Brazil nuts, walnuts, tuna, beef, chicken, eggs, and cheese. It can also be taken in supplement form, although you should take no more than 400 mcg per day, as excessive amounts of selenium can be toxic. Other vitamins and minerals that can help improve the quality of sperm include vitamin C (which can be found in citrus fruits), zinc (found in lamb, beef, and oysters), folic acid (found in leafy green vegetables), vitamin E (from wheat germ, eggs, and sweet potatoes), and the amino acid L-arginine (from Brazil nuts, beef, chicken, chickpeas, and soy).


----------



## hb1

Emotional stress has profound effects &#8211; interfering with the hormone GnRH to reduce sperm counts. Ways of alleviating stress range from regular exercise to longer holidays (when you&#8217;re also likely to have more sex).

Three. Alcohol
Heavy drinking (more than six units per day) can lower your sperm count and prompt sluggish sperm mobility and poor sperm morphology (head and tail defects). Recent research suggests even moderate alcohol consumption can kill off sperm producing cells in the testicles.

Four. Weight loss 
Excess body fat is a significant cause of low male sperm counts. A recent major epidemiological study found that a 20-pound increase in a man&#8217;s weight increased the chance for infertility by ten percent. 

Five. Cigarettes and drugs
Smoking tobacco impairs sperm mobility, reduces their lifespan, and lowers male sex drive. Smoking cannabis appears to reduce the number and quality of sperm temporarily &#8211; by as much as 50 per cent if you&#8217;re a regular. It can also impair their ability to swim and penetrate the egg.


----------



## hb1

I know it isn't easy right now but if your oh can help the morphology even a little bit it might just be enough - have also heard that MACA can help ( can help ladies and their eggs too aparently ) - maybe come off the clomid for 2 cycles ( only as you have a very limited number of cycles they will give it you ) make the changes - a couple of cycles will give the changes time to work and then go at it full pelt - they could do another SA on your oh then too to see if there was any impact?


If you can't get the ivf without that weightloss then all you can do is give yourself the best chance in the meantime - we'll be here for any rants you need to have :flower:

Good luck at work Nat - it may be better than you are thinking - it always will be like this after a while out of it - goodness - it's bad enough after a week off :) !

take care hx


----------



## kstan

Hi ladies, just discovered yr thread...dya mind if I join you? Ihave PCOS (diagnosed when I was 14...Im now 27) and been ttc for over 2 years. Had MMC in Feb due to blighted Ovum. First AF was 13 days ago so Im ready ttc again....quick question if you wouldnt mind me asking.....I know a lot of people fall preg again after 1st cycle after MC but obv its a little harder as circumstances are diff for those of us with PCOS....but does anyone have any experiences of falling preg straight away again?


----------



## hb1

Not me - but lol78 did and chocolate wasn't far behind hx


----------



## Sparkly

It's been one month today since my loss, and it looks like my AF is on her way, I've been having a little spotting on and off since yesterday. Been having the worst pmt that I've had in years in the last week!! My poor hubby! And my acne has been horrendous, huge sore red lumps all over my face, back and arms!!! yak :(

Fx that it is AF, at least i'd feel my body was getting back to some normality...well! as normal as it gets for pcos :wacko:


----------



## chocolate

:hugs: sparkly and nats, i really hope there is something positive just round the corner for you :hugs:

Nats - dont give up hope - i agree your oh could try different things, and if you have success with ovulating, would sperm donor be an option?
Maybe taking a couple of months off to focus on loosing weight, having a holiday and geting oh to chip in to help his sperm and then use your last rounds of clomid when you have done everything you can. Then if you have to go down the assisted route, your bodies are prepared for it.

My best friend accidently fell pregnant 10 months after having their son, they had some form of ivf due to hubbies poor sperm quality or something - but obviously one made it through so it is possible!


----------



## lace&pearls

Hi guys, Can I join you? :flower: 
I was diagnosed with PCOS in my teens, been on and off birth control ever since. Stopped taking BCP at the end of Jan, had withdrawal bleed beginning of feb and... nothing since! :( don't seem to be ovulating? Am on cd 72 :(

I went to the doctors to discuss possible options about ttc & acne treatments (a couple months ago) and he brushed me aside and said lots of women with pcos get pregnant naturally and would have to wait at least a year to be offered treatment :(
Do you think it would be possible to be put on something to promote ovulation sooner? .. As I have already been diagnosed with pcos and if this carries on much longer I don't seem to be ovulating sadly :cry:

Have any of you had much luck with alternative/natural medicines? I've been taking some agnus castus this week but I have a bit of a delicate stomach so I don't know if I can keep taking that :( or not everday, and I don't know if it will be effective then? 

Atm I'm taking folic acid, vitamin b6, BBT charting & using OPKS... lol! Sorry for the essay xxx baby dust to everyone xxx


----------



## hb1

Hey Lace&pearls - there's no reason your dr couldn't look at met for you ?


----------



## hb1

Here is rcog info re metformin - I would print off any info you can find about treatment of pcos and fertility and take it to your dr - if you are not ov how on earth can you get pg? yes lot's of pcos ladies do get pg naturally but lot's of ladies with pcos ov naturally - your dr should be aware of this - if he feels he can not treat you he should refer you to a gynae who is more specialised than he 

https://www.rcog.org.uk/womens-heal...ement-infertility-women-polycystic-ovary-synd

I will see what else I can find


----------



## hb1

You might find soulcysters.com useful too


----------



## hb1

Soulcycters :
https://www.soulcysters.com/

Great Metformin link:
https://www.soulcysters.net/faq-about-metformin-48708/


----------



## hb1

chocolate said:


> :hugs: sparkly and nats, i really hope there is something positive just round the corner for you :hugs:
> 
> Nats - dont give up hope - i agree your oh could try different things, and if you have success with ovulating, would sperm donor be an option?
> Maybe taking a couple of months off to focus on loosing weight, having a holiday and geting oh to chip in to help his sperm and then use your last rounds of clomid when you have done everything you can. Then if you have to go down the assisted route, your bodies are prepared for it.
> 
> My best friend accidently fell pregnant 10 months after having their son, they had some form of ivf due to hubbies poor sperm quality or something - but obviously one made it through so it is possible!


Hey Chocs - loving your scan pic !!! :)

hx


----------



## lace&pearls

aww thank you hb1 that's really kind of you :hugs:

Yeah I'll do some research! :D hehe good idea :happydance:

xxxx


----------



## hb1

They always seem to respond more apropriately when you are armed with info or show you will not be fobbed off. :)


----------



## Sparkly

Laceandpearls - You should deffo ask your doc for metformin, i think all us pcos ladies should be taking it if we can, from the research I've read.

I am newly back on it now, after stopping taking it a few years ago, as I'd convinced myself I didn't need it anymore :dohh: I never took it with my last pregnancy and m/c @ 6.4 weeks, after what I have learned since I plan on taking it until 16 weeks next time, fx I get a bfp!! We plan on trying again june/july.

My spotting the other day stopped, but this morning is now back and heavier!! Hopefully this really is my AF this time, as I do have some period pains :happydance: I've never been so happy to see the witch....as it means we can think towards ttc again.


----------



## Sparkly

hb1 said:


> They always seem to respond more apropriately when you are armed with info or show you will not be fobbed off. :)

This is absolutely true......at my docs appts I usually just walk in and ask for what I want......referrals, prescriptions etc, she knows me well, just smiles quietly and does what I want!! :blush:


----------



## hb1

Mine was the same sparkly - came off met in May last year as dr said to when I went to see them about ttc - this is only as it isn't licensed for pregnancy so they were following protocol - I got my bfp mid nov at 4 weeks and mc mid december - I demanded a referral to a specialist who put me back on met and said to stay on it if I get pg until 16 weeks. I am a lot firmer with the gps now!!!


----------



## rubygirl01

i agree met is the best bet. My doc told me i would only come off it if i get pg during my 2nd and 3rd trimester. I did not know i was supposed to be on it full time and so one i read on here learning how others have been treated and went into the doc armed with the info they really seems to listen. Not to mention it was better for me too because i understood and knew just what to ask. Just like my last appt, i am still having issues with the sick tummy and tired all the time as well as a few other issues. We found out that if i drink OJ every morning i feel so much better. It has been a learning process this time. 
as far as AF after my mc in feb mine was a bit different then most. I chose to go on BCP for 2 cycles. I got my first AF 27 days after my mc and then my 2nd AF was 28 days later ( ended today) and i stopped my BCP a week ago today. So now i just wait to see if i O this month or next. HTH


----------



## hb1

glad you're getting more on track Rubygirl - post mc cycles are bad enough without pcos being thrown in the mix!!!!


----------



## rubygirl01

i agree HB1, i figure if i am gonna be on this for life i better find a way to cope. Now i just have to figure out if i am O or not. The b6 and iron are making my life so much better right now...i am in heaven..lol


----------



## natp18

Hello Lovely Ladys

Sorry I havent been on for a while,things have been very stressful at this end.
Still very stressful here ,still got another stone and half to loose in weight before referal for icsu/ivf can be made. Consultant thinks this is the way forward as OH sperm morphology is less than 1% very upset and gutted. I am currently on cycle 2 of clomid ,didnt have that greater success with first round so they have upped my dosage and I go back for follicle scan tomoz to see if its working. I am now back off of maternity leave and back at work,where its quite clear people feel uncomfortable around me given I was preggers with Lillie last time they saw me and now ...well you know.
I am trying not to get stressed but it seems as though yet again there is always a hurdle to overcome and loosing the rest of this weight is proving difficult even though I have managed to loose nearly 4 stone in under 4 months......but just dosent seem to be gd enough for consultant to refer me...even though I broke down in his office and told him how scared I was and the genetic outlook we face when pregnant "for those who dont know we have been told we could have alot of non viable pregnancys before we have a healthy onebaby" He still wouldnt refer us until this dam weight is fully off.I wouldnt mind I look healthy and curvy now and def not overly big like I use to be but its all about the perfect BMI arhhhhhhh.
I now know I wont have a 2010 baby now :( ..........just makes me wonder will I ever be preggers again....it feels very scary at the moment and I miss Lillie so much.
Anyway sorry to go on.
Hope your all doing well,and thank you for last replys sorry I didnt get back to you all sooner 

hugs
Nat xx


----------



## Sparkly

Awww Nat :hugs: have a hug, you sound like you need one.

You've done so fabulously well with losing so much weight, huge well done to you for that hun. 4 stones in 4 months is a massive achievement. It's really cruel that most of us pcos ladies put on weight so easily and then have to struggle to get any off. I've been dieting since Jan 2008, and it's an up and down fight all the time and soo hard, so I do understand your feelings of frustration. Now I'm back on the metformin, I do seem to be losing a bit quicker, well it's either the met or my sheer bloody mindedness!! I need to get another 24lbs off and that's just so the met works better!! after that I have another 2 stones to shift, before I'm even 'overweight' according to my bmi!!!!!

You will be pregnant again, from the sounds of things icsi sounds perfect for you guys, keep plodding on hunny, you will hold that perfect beautiful baby in your arms xx


----------



## hb1

I agree with Ruby Nat - It is so tricky with the BMI thing and that last bit of weight is traditionally harder to shift even for non pcos'ers - and all the guidlines I've read on the rcog website quote the bmi 30 as a guideline but it also says that these can be put to one side - this is the exert that seems poignant is :
How guidelines are used in the NHS
In general, health professionals working in
the NHS are expected to follow NICE&#8217;s clinical
guidelines. But there will be times when the
recommendations won&#8217;t be suitable for someone
because of a specific medical condition, their
general health, their wishes or a combination of
these. If you think that the treatment or care you
receive does not match the treatment or care
described in the pages that follow, you should
discuss your concerns with your doctor or nurse.

This is the link :

https://www.rcog.org.uk/files/rcog-corp/uploaded-files/NEBFertilityIFP.pdf

Take care Nat :)

hx


----------



## bumpyboo

Hello ladies, just wanted to share my good news that i got my BFP last night :) been 2 the drs today and got a scan next week. chuffed to bits but also very scared!! Baby dust to u all xxx


----------



## Sparkly

That's fabulous news bumpy :happydance: congrats hun, have a happy and healthy pregnancy xx


----------



## hb1

Yey Bumpy !!! :)

Good luck - wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy :) :)

Will you be found lurking in PAL now? :)

hx
hx


----------



## chocolate

Hey Nat, hope your doing ok, read your last post and you have a lot going on and trying to stay positive must be such hard work, I really hope you get some good luck coming your way soon xx

Congratulations BB xx

Thinking of everyone else too, just popped back over to see how everyone is getting on.

Im doing well, and bubs is too, Ive relaxed a lot now too and allowed myself to buy a couple of outfits. 
Hope when I pop back next time there will be some more good news in here xx


----------



## hb1

Hey Chocs :)

Nice scan pic :) :) :) 

Glad all is going well - so if you have bought outfits do you know whether your bean is a boy or girl?

I got a v faint line on an ic today so if no af tomorrow ( will be 15dpo tomorrow ) will do a digi test - fxd !!! :)

hx


----------



## Sparkly

OMG!! hb1 :happydance:

fingers crossed hun!! I used a lot of those IC tests and a faint line = BFP!!!!!!!!

Looks like the met has done the trick for you this cycle, I definately felt it gave me a stronger ovulation.

How exciting......Don't forget to update us tomorrow xxx


----------



## hb1

Will do Sparkly :) - trying not to get too excited - I hate the ic's tho - much prefer the digi tests - definite answers intead of worrying whether it's a line or evap or imagination :)

hx


----------



## sherlock

Hi ladies,

Thought I'd join you here as I have been diagnosed with PCOS and had an MMC / ERPC on April 29. 

Anyway, I had an appointment at the infertility clinic today... what a total and utter complete waste of time :growlmad:

Bit of background before I start my rant: I got referred to the infertility clinic by a private consultant, who I had been seeing regarding irregular cycles and who diagnosed PCOS. When it became a fertility problem (TTC for over a year), she referred me to the hospital. While waiting to see them, I got pregnant (helped out by my CBFM). When I miscarried, my consultant told me to ring up and rebook my appointment, which I did.

Well, what I thought was going to happen did happen. The dr's opinion was 'well, you've got pregnant once, so we're not going to do anything'. :nope:

He hadn't read any of my referral notes. He said 'So you've been referred because you've had a miscarriage' to which I replied 'No - I've been referred because before I fell pregnant, we had been TTC for over a year, and I have PCOS and only ovulated 3 times in 14 months. And after I miscarried, my consultant told me to rebook my appointment so that my PCOS could be treated'. :dohh:

That's when he said 'But you've got pregnant, so you will get pregnant again'. a) I might not get pregnant again and b) if I do, I don't want to wait another 14 months for it to happen.

He didn't know about my symptoms, or my ultrasound or laparoscopy confirming PCOS, or the results of any other tests that my consultant has done. All of which were in my notes. :growlmad:

He is sending me for day 2 and day 21 blood tests (which have already been done numerous times by my dr and my consultant, and which have shown no ovulation). That's it.

I am really angry, but at the same time it just confirmed what I thought anyway - that now I've been pregnant, the fact that I had 14 months worth of (proven) problems and then lost the baby doesn't matter.

I asked whether PCOS could have been a factor in the miscarriage, and he said 'Oh well when you get pregnant again, we'll monitor you'. Well, that's not really answering my question is it...

He mentioned follicle tracking, but I just think that's pointless if it's another 3 month cycle, and I'm going for scan after scan and seeing no mature follicles, and then when an egg does appear after 3 months it could be poor quality so I could miscarry again.

It's all so frustrating! Why do drs treat people who want a baby as if they're hypochondriacs?! I know I'm not - my wildly irregular cycles and lack of ovulation prove that!

Rant over - I need a cup of tea :coffee:


----------



## hb1

Sherlock - I am very sorry for your loss and that you've had such a bad experience with the consultant - I would book another appointment after the bloods are done ( and it does seem stupid that they don't use your previous tests ) and just go in with a "what are we going to do to treat the pcos" attitude - they can treat with Met and if no ov then clomid/femara to bring on ov - they do follicle tracking for clomid use so maybe he's thinking of this for you? I have never had my follicles tracked. And if you feel fobbed off at the appt next time then make sure he knows that you aren't happy. I have def found these chaps need a firm hand!!

Really hope you get the help you need :)

hx


----------



## keepsmiling

iv been havin probs concoeving too
been ntnp for 2 years n activly trying for 9 months ish!!!
has any1 had any issues with gettin pos opk but not actully ovulting??
xx


----------



## hb1

I haven't but only been cbfm'ing for 4 months - has your dr checked if you are?

hx


----------



## keepsmiling

well he did day 21 bloods but i only got pos opk today on day 25 so obviously it said that i wasnt lol . i might go ad c my doc tomo and c wot he says xx


----------



## hb1

I would - I would gather together info on pcos and really demand some sort of action plan - also - 

www.soulcysters.com

is a pcos dedicated site that has lots of info and a pcos forum too :)

hx


----------



## bumpyboo

hb1 said:


> Yey Bumpy !!! :)
> 
> Good luck - wishing you a happy healthy pregnancy :) :)
> 
> Will you be found lurking in PAL now? :)
> 
> hx
> hx

Thankyou! Hows things going for you? Im so scared thats im going to MC again...which is the worst thing i can do! But trying to stay positive. Was a bit worried as i keep doing digi's and they still say 1-2 weeks and arent going up but normal tests the lines r getting darker. so i dont know if thats something to be worried about or not? I know im not very far so maybe when i found out i was only 3weeks?! I know they wont be able to see anything on the scan most probaly but I wasnt going to turn it down. With the way i was treated last time im going to jump at the help of the NHS! Im just praying that they will see a little heartbeat. I feel very bad posting in here when i know what your all going through but i just hope that it gives you all a boost of hope and that it will happen. Love and babydust xxx


----------



## bumpyboo

AND may i just add that at £10 for a digi, my bank balance is starting to get a sad face!!


----------



## hb1

Hey Bumps!! I just got my bfp :) I am 1-2 on the digi as well - I was 4 weeks on Sunday - I got my digi's on ebay - 4 for 12 squid so pretty good :) I will be doing a digi each week to check it's going up too - I also worry about it going up as that's how I found out last time - just to ease your mind I would ask your gp to do quantative hcg - urine tests aren't as accurate - I bet it's all ok Bumps :)

hx


----------



## hb1

I'm having a 7 week scan - the MW has contacted epu - they called at home while I was at work so I will call them tomorrow to book in - my MW appt is 21st May :)

hx


----------



## Sparkly

I agree with hb1, bumpy, go and get the blood tests, they're free :) and will help ease your mind a little xx


----------



## bumpyboo

Hi, Congrats HB1-brill news :) I got 2-3 weeks today and cheapies r getting darker so thinking positive! Got a scan 2moro, and midwife appointment next thursday! Im so excited but nervous :) xxx


----------



## kenziesmommy

I thought i would join in on the conversation....I have pcos and i just had a chemical not sure if that counts as a loss for this thread but for me it is got my beta's back today they were only 4 :(


----------



## Sparkly

Hi kenziesmom

So sorry for your loss hun :hugs: xxx


----------



## forget me not

Hi, hope I can join in this thread and get some advice?
I am 36 and was diagnosed with pcos when i was 23. I've never had any treatment for it. Apart from rarely having a period I managed to conceive my 3 children without a hitch and know that I am blessed. In the last few yrs I have gained a few stone but since I was always really underweight I am now just at the top end of acceptable bmi for my height. The problem is I have had 3 miscarriages in the last 2.5 years and following a disappointing scan it seems likely that I will have my 4th within the next week. My heart hurts so much and I don't know what I can do to improve my chances? Luckily I already have an appointment with a gynae nxt mth. What should I be asking and what tests should they be doing?
My cycles have regulated to 35ish days following taking vitex and royal jelly. I take baby aspirin and since I can get pregnant I am ovualting. What can I do to make then stick? I am crying one moment and the next I am saying "lets try again" but i don't really know how many more loses I can take before I go mad.


----------



## Sparkly

Aww hun I'm so sorry for your losses :hugs:

Am I right in that you've had no tests at all to determine the reason for your losses? It's shocking that you are on no medication at all for your pcos, just having it puts us at a much higher risk for a miscarriage, in some previous links that hb1 has posted, the stats read as high as 45% chance of loss!! I had no idea about the importance of this and was not taking my metformin, when I fell pregnant!

A lot of us pcos ladies are on a metformin/clomid combo to help not only to achieve but maintain an early pregnancy. You FS will do tests to see what will be right for you personally of course, have your losses been early ones??

I have very regular cycles 28/29 days and I do ovulate most cycles without any medication, this lulled me into believing I was fine despite the pcos, but obviously I am not. I know that clomid helps to give a stronger ovulation, which helps to maintain the pregnancy in the early stages.

Maybe do some googling and arm yourself with info before your appointment.


----------



## keepsmiling

iv got pcos and im not on aything 4 it, as my hornmones and vrything else levels r fine
xx


----------



## Sparkly

keepsmiling said:


> iv got pcos and im not on aything 4 it, as my hornmones and vrything else levels r fine
> xx

That's good news keepsmiling :thumbup: lucky lady! x


----------



## keepsmiling

i was on metformin but th made me relllly illll so i came off it last year
i shud be goin on clomid in the summer if i can lose bit of weight, i need a bmi of 29 lol xx


----------



## hb1

You aren't that far off KeepSmiling :) good dieting - also loosing weight with pcos can kick off ov :)


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi there. Another gal with PCOS here. I've had it since 2000 and was told we'd never have a baby because I don't get periods or ovulate. 8 years later, we conceived our son Jackson Jeffrey last June. Sadly because of an accident with someone slamming on the breaks as we were riding in their car, I lost my mucus plug, the nurse practitioner ignored it and bacteria got into the cervix which caused BV and made the sac bulge forcing my son to birth at 22 wks gestation. Had I been listened to, I should have had a antibacterial suppository and a cerclage ...our son may have been alive today.

I was on Avandia which caused me to lose weight and have normal cycles. I got off it and was on partial insulin and partial oral meds when we surprisingly conceived our son.

I had no period and when they asked for the last cycle to tell his gestation...I told them their guess was as good as mine. :giggle:

Upon pregnancy I went on full insulin and was approved for an insulin pump which I am on now.

I was at my lowest weight before he was born...though still obese. Today because of the excess insulin..it's storing as fat and I'm gaining again.

I'm also eating my nerves as it's been a rough year not just losing our son, but we had to put thousands into car repairs, and just last week our landlord foreclosed on his property and we are having a walk through tomorrow with the bank and will know whether they want us out or not. All while on hormones to ttc. :nuts:

This is our first cycle on 50mg of Clomid and it didn't work this time. My estroidial levels weren't high enough and the follies started shrinking again. Next month they plan on 100 mg of Clomid to see what happens.

I'm at peace as I know the housing situation for us and the unknown would have put me over the edge....so we have a month to figure things out and work on it. I plan to focus on exercise and healthy food while I wait for AF.

I also have hypothyroid as well. Other than that..I seem to be pretty healthy.


----------



## Sparkly

:hugs: So sorry for your loss hun. What a beautiful family pic you have too. xxx

You've been through such a lot!

Good luck with the higher dose of clomid xxx


----------



## hb1

Mommy'sAngel - I am so sorry for the loss of Jackson - it's awful that they didn't treat the loss of your mucus plug.

Well done on the weightloss - is the dr going to revisit your meds at all for the insulin? good luck with the clomid increase :)

Fxd for the housing situation :)

hx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank You both very much. Sparkly, someone here was very nice to have made that for me. Beatrix Potter was his nursery theme. She did such a lovely job making it for me. We are very grateful she took the time to do this for us. 

I look forward to getting to know everyone!

Rebekah


----------



## chocolate

hb1 said:


> Hey Chocs :)
> 
> Nice scan pic :) :) :)
> 
> Glad all is going well - so if you have bought outfits do you know whether your bean is a boy or girl?
> 
> I got a v faint line on an ic today so if no af tomorrow ( will be 15dpo tomorrow ) will do a digi test - fxd !!! :)
> 
> hx

Wow HB1, just seen your reply on the pregnancy boards, congratulations!! So happy to see others with PCOS getting pregnant! I hope when I keep popping back that everyone does!

I have my 15+2 scan tomoz, where has the last few weeks gone?! And yeah I am so sure its a boy as people on in gender have guessed the nub as def. boy! Hopefully know tomorrow


----------



## hb1

Hey chocs - how time flies!! Can't wait to find out the gender - def update us!! So what's it like in the heady heights of 2nd tri? :)

I'm over the moon and just hoping it sticks!!

hx


----------



## bumpyboo

Hope ur all doing ok, just thought id update that i miscarried at the weekend :(


----------



## rubygirl01

Awwww bumpy i am so sorry to hear that.:hugs:


----------



## Sparkly

Awww bumpy I'm so sorry hun :hugs:

I had a day in hospital on friday, it seems I have an infection after my m/c and am now on 2 lots of antibiotics. I was scanned and they're not too happy with my cervix it seems I may have a fibroid in it, So I need a hysteroscopy and a d&c as they're suspecting some polyps too, fx'd that will happen within the next few weeks and we can get back to ttc. On the upside my ovaries are not looking too bad, right ovary is perfectly normal, and left one only has 3 cysts atm.

How is everyone else doing?


----------



## keepsmiling

im happy, i got af after 37 days which is the same as lst month so maybe my periods may be sorting out abit, xx


----------



## hb1

Oh no Bumpy - I can't believe it - I really thought this was your time :( Take time to heal, get support from your loved ones - we're all here for you too. I am terribly sorry.

hx


----------



## hb1

Yey to the regular AF keepsmiling!! - always feels better to have a better handle on things !! especially when ttc :)

hx


----------



## keepsmiling

im not counting on it yet tho. if i get few more at the same length il be happy xx


----------



## hb1

You never know - you might b more regular - pg can do that to pcos'ers :)

hx


----------



## bumpyboo

Thankyou, i really thought this was it too :( Im not going to be defeated yet! I can get through this and I WILL have a healthy pregnancy soon, in the meantime i will just keep smiling and thinking about my angel babies and how the first angel is not on his own anymore xxxx


----------



## keepsmiling

im hoping it gets regualr now. losing weight cnt harm xx


----------



## hb1

The losing weight should have an amazing effect on your pcos and your fertility - you might find your cycles are more regulated and maybe even a classic 28 - 30 days and as your hormones would be more balanced chance of mc is lower too :)


----------



## keepsmiling

woohoo thats gotta be a gd thing, just gotta fall preg now lol x


----------



## natp18

Hello Lovely Ladies.....I m back online now and just been catching up on everyones posts.Sorry to see some of you ladys are having a bad time at the moment.


OMG! hB1 I cant believe it big congrats hunni so so very happy for you,hows it going hun?

Bumpy so sorry hun xxxbig hugs

Chocolate....love the scan pic xxx

Sparky...thanks for posts sorry havent replied soonerxx


Me well I have now got a BMI below 30 yipeeeeeee......still got alot of weight to loose though!!!!!!!!!!
My referal should of been sent through for icsi arghhhh cant wait to start treatment.
On my 3rd round of clomid and go for another scan tomorrow to check on my follicles,but even if they are there and they give me the hcg jab,,,my consultant dosent hold out much hope because of OH sperm "lazy buggers"

So last cycle I think of clomid,,,,,,and onto a new journey of icsi treatment.

Still very determined to work on the weight loss.

Still very hard and emotional after 7 months without my little pink princess,but learning to work through it I hope!

Family are still being well family.....OH sister due anytime now arghhhhhhh so its very hard at the moment,just fingers crossed its not a little girl

So how has everyone been?

Hello to all the newbies that have joined 


Sending you all baby dust and good health

hugs
nat xx


----------



## Sparkly

:happydance: That's fantastic news about your bmi below 30, well done nat, that's something I dream about!! Good luck with the icsi hun xxx


----------



## bumpyboo

well done on the weight loss nat!!!!


----------



## hb1

Thanks Nat - am well chuffed!!! I had an early scan today as per my lovely consultant and saw a little flickering heart beat. I'm staying on metformin till 16 weeks ( fxd I get there, touch wood and all that!! ) from lmp I should be 6+5 and I reckon I am 6+3 - they wouldn't date me as it's hard to be accurate so early but she said all good for 6+ weeks so hopefully that's a good sign.

Absolutely amazing work on the weightloss Nat - am so glad you're going to get the icsi :) I bet that's really helped :). I know that the sil's baby'll be hard - especially after she has been - fxd it's a boy too!

hx


----------



## Sparkly

That's fantastic news about the baby hb1, how gorgeous was it to see the little heartbeat? x


----------



## NGRidley

Hi ladies :)

can I join? I never had a confirmed loss, but I am more than positive that I had a chemical in March.

I was just diagnosed with PCOS a couple weeks ago, after having cycles that did not regulate after coming off BCP in July, then having a 75 day cycle followed by bleeding through out the cycle. My BBT charts would sometimes show O, but my preO and postO temps were not that different from each other.

I was offered to go on metformin, but I decided for now to tackle this for a few months by losing weight. I am hoping it will help my cycles get a little back to normal. My insulin levels seemed fine so not sure if the metformin will even help.

We talked about clomid, but my Nurse Practitioner cant prescribe it and she doesn't know if my GP will either, meaning I would have to see a Fertility specialist in which I may not see for over a year because of my age and that I still may ovulate some months.....so bottom of the pile I move.

So right now I am following the GI diet to help me lose weight and hope that this TTC journey doesn't last too long.


----------



## xshell79

hi ladies id like to join u all too. im waiting to be diagnosed with pcos....

my lh levels are higher than my fsh which i had done last cycle at 8dpo! and i have excess hair which im finding hard to deal with so its all pointing to pcos ...on the up side i was told a year ago and when i was miscarryin in jan that my ovaries look fine just a few follicles on one ovary so im not sure what the gyno can do to be honest as my charts show i ov and can get preg ..im scared to fall preg thow as ive read chances of miscarry are higher with pcos.

ngridley- ive been looking at the GI diet the last few days ... so i think im going to get cracking and lose some lb's before gnyo appointment wether i would get offerd metformin!

its it ok to ask what some syptoms any of u have with pcos or treatment as im trying to understand the levels of pcos...

thats enough of me babbling on


----------



## NGRidley

my symptoms.....

I broke my leg in Feb last year and from then until July I had gained 10lb...which I thought was pretty good since I wasnt very mobile. Once I came off BCP in July to December I gained almost 40lb, even though I was more active (as I was allowed to start walking)

My cycles never became consistant. It wasnt as crazy as some peoples, but it ranged from 29-39 days which my NP didnt like so she said we should keep an eye on it.....then I had a cycle that was 75 days, and then the cycle after that I was bleeding throughout the cycle (this was the cycle after my chemical).

She asked about hair growth on my face and belly which I have always had quite a bit under my belly button....but I noticed that hair was growing a lot faster on my upper lip since coming off BCP. She sent me for an U/S to see about ruling out PCOS.....and in the end it didnt. I have cysts on both and I think more on the left.

Since then I noticed some hair on my chin :(


----------



## NGRidley

My SIL has PCOS....
she was diagnosed when she was about 12. She had 1 period and didnt have another. SHe gained like 50lb and grew hair on her sideburns, upper lip and even her back. 

They put her on BCP and all of those symptoms went away.

7 years later she got pregnant, and then again 2 years later.

I think her PCOS isnt as bad as it used to be as many of the symptoms have never come back, or not as strong. She has a 3 yo and a 9 month old and thinks she may be pg again.


----------



## Sparkly

hi and welcome xshell

I have regular cycles 28/29 days and ovulate most months on my own :shrug: 

But I defo do have pcos, diagnosed by an ovary scan, and bloods, high testosterone, and low progesterone. It is only my left ovary that is polycystic (only 3 follies atm - checked last week) When I came off BC, i rapidly gained 50lbs, my acne worsened, and I slowly became hairier, stomach, chin, and upper lip!!

I had been prescribed metformin and clomid in the past, but was taking neither when I fell pregnant with my angel, as I was unaware of the importance of these 2 drugs when you suffer with pcos, the risk of miscarriage is as high as 45% for us, which is shocking really!

hope you can get some help hun xx


----------



## xshell79

thanks sparkly and ngridley......

i started putting weight on after the depo injection was only on it for a year had last injection sept 2007 didnt get my first af till aug 2009 ...unfortunalty mc in jan 6wks. so it took a good 18months for af to return from the injection..

ive read a fair bit on metformin and im hoping a get perscribed it but i wasnt sure what they would give me as i seem to ov and can fall preg...just the 45% chance of mc scares me!!

im going to try and lose weight so hopefully i will get the metformin but because im overweight they might not give it me!!!


----------



## Sparkly

xshell79 said:


> ive read a fair bit on metformin and im hoping a get perscribed it but i wasnt sure what they would give me as i seem to ov and can fall preg...just the 45% chance of mc scares me!!
> 
> im going to try and lose weight so hopefully i will get the metformin but because im overweight they might not give it me!!!

I have a 17 year old son, and with my angel fell preggie first cycle of ttc. It's not the getting pregnant for some of us....it's the staying pregnant. The losing weight is hard too, we do get dealt a bad hand with pcos, the metformin can actually help with weight loss too! good luck hun x


----------



## hb1

The weight thing is pants!! I lost over a stone after my mc with a lot of excercise but with ttc the excercise tailed off - still been eating healthy but at my mw appt I had put it all back on - aaaaarrrrrrrgggghhhhh!!


----------



## natp18

Hello

How is everybody doing?

hugs
Nat x


----------



## hb1

I'm ok Nat - still petrified that something will go wrong but excited at the same time - how about you? How's the follicle tracking going - are you getting the icsi??

hope you're ok

hx


----------



## keepsmiling

hi ladies,, ivv had so many blood tests done and hormone tests, and apperently mine r all ok,, do u think i shud ask him wht my progesterone and testosterone level are, as im getin worried that thy might not be right,, but if there was a prob surely my fs wud of asked 4 them to dbe done and tel me that ther was a prob?
xx


----------



## hb1

did you have a cd 3 blood test? Normally testosterone is included in this as a matter of course? it normally includes estrogen, lh, fsh, estradol ( ovarian reserve ) It's def worth asking them to check progesterone to know you are oving.

https://www.inciid.org/faq.php?cat=infertility101&id=2#81

There's a table quarter of the way down this web page that gives the whatnot on blood tests.

I would ask for the results of the test anyway - thats just me tho - I like to know for myself. 

Let us know how you get on :)

hx


----------



## keepsmiling

i no i def had lh and fsh done, it wasnt cd3 tho, it was end of cycle i think, is it serious if i do have it?
xx


----------



## hb1

As far as I've read fsh and lh should be cd3 - the only other cd's on the table are progesterone which is cd21 or 7dpo ( depending on your cycle ) and LH & estradol which can also be tested on surge day but lh on this day wouldn't give you much of an indication of your hormonal balance - one of the most telling things about lh in pcos women is the lh:fsh ratio on cd3. testosterone is obv handy in pcos women as this is something we can have more of - again cd3. If you are having irregular or long cycles progesterone indicates if you are indeed oving - so I guess you would monitor for lh surge with opks and get bloods done 7dpo.

maybe print of the table and ask them to go through the tests you've had done ?

hx


----------



## NGRidley

How is everyone!
DH and I just got back from a well needed vacation (8 day cruise) so now I am back and ready to get back to TTC and healthy eating!
I definitely wasnt following my GI diet on the ship.....but I also didnt gain any weight (DH gained 10lb -- now weighs a whopping 146lb LOL)
going to start tracking my BBT again which I havent really in a few cycles because I just got fed up and mad at the whole thing.....but I really want to see if my body decides to O.


----------



## hb1

Glad you had a lovely hol :) good news on the weight!!!

Good luck with your new ttc regime :)

hx


----------



## bumpyboo

Hi Ladies, hope everyones doing ok!? My dr's referring me for recurrent miscarriage...very happy! what will they do? what should i expect? xxx


----------



## NGRidley

bumpyboo said:


> Hi Ladies, hope everyones doing ok!? My dr's referring me for recurrent miscarriage...very happy! what will they do? what should i expect? xxx

thats good!!
Always nice once the doctors do something about it.

I am no help other wise, but I wish you good luck :)


----------



## hb1

Hey Bumps

I am glad your dr is taking this seriously - this link explains a lot about the testing they do:

https://www.miscarriageassociation....tigations following recurrent miscarriage.pdf

How are you bearing up?

take care 

hx


----------



## bumpyboo

thanks HB, cant beleive your coming up to 12 weeks, that seems to have gone really quick! have you had a scan yet? Im doing ok thanks, my first miscarriage baby would have been due in 2 days so a bit down about that. but got to think positive and cant wait for the app in july to see about recurrent miscarriage. Im worried though that they will turn me away as ive not had 3 losses but surely they cant do tht if my drs reffered me?! xx


----------



## hb1

I doubt they will turn you away Bumps - especially with an already known underlying condition :hugs: 

I guess this will be a very hard time for you emotionally - are there people around you that can support you during this?

my original edd is on it's way too - mid July :(

It seemed to go slower at first but these last 2 weeks have flown by!! My scan at 12+5 is on 8th July - fxd for good news!!!!

Let us know how you get on at your appt

hx


----------



## bumpyboo

Hello, not long till your scan HB1, i bet your soooo excited! Im excited 4 u! Ive just found out im pregnant again, 3rd time lucky hopefully! Although i am petrified, I havent had a period since MC which was nearly 7 weeks ago. Im worried that its too soon 4 my body. I know the Dr's advise u 2 wait till uve had a period after a MC but this is only for dating reasons isnt it? 

Hope everybody else is doin ok?!

xxx


----------



## hb1

Yey Bumps!!!!!!!! :happydance: - of course you will be terrified - all you can do is keep a good healthy balance to maintain the pregnancy and try to stay on the positive side as much as you can :hugs:. I wouldn't worry about not having an af inbetween - generally it is for dating purposes. Being that your gp is a good egg ( based on the referral ) do you reckon they would track your hcg? just to reassure you?

My scan is on Thursday - starting to stress a little in case all is not well - nothing to base that on but the worry after a mc - fxd hey!!

Keep thinking Bumpy thoughts - will be crossing everything for you, I so so so so hope all is well :flower:

take care and keep us updated!! 

If all is well I will try and scan in a pic from Thursday

hx


----------



## bumpyboo

awwww thankyou, thats cheered me up! yep im gettin my first bloods done 2moro!! wooooohooooo!! everything will be fine on thurs! cant wait 2 see your scan pic! xxx


----------



## hb1

I will try and scan it in at work on Friday.

Good luck for the bloods :hugs:

x


----------



## bumpyboo

Well that lasted long, Ive started bleeding. Thinking im having a chemical. get blood results in the morning, not getting my hopes up. but also thinking that it could just be a normal bleed! will let you know tomorrow. I suppose on the plus side that at least its 3 losses now so they will have 2 investigate, cause as you know my dr has referred me for recurrent miscarriage but was worried that they would turn me away as i hadnt had 3. Good Luck for scan xxxx


----------



## maaybe2010

Would anyone mind reading this. . . https://www.babyandbump.com/problems-trying-conceive/365600-cysts-help.html#post6033275

O:)

xx


----------



## kstan

Hi bumpyboo - FX for you that your bleed isnt anythin to worry about....are yr tests gettin darker?

Maaybe - those cysts are nothing to worry about. With PCOS you would expect to see many tiny follicles (cysts.) Basically, they are not quite cysts but more under developed follicles that havent released and so therefore stay put. Now Im no doc but it could just be that in yr life time you've had an occasion were you have tried to ovulate but havent quite. I wouldnt worry at this point and wait for yr results next month. Wen I was preg I had a couple of large cysts and my FS told me not to worry for one min about any cysts or free fluid founf wen preg as yr body goes thru so many changes in preg. Hope this helps x


----------



## hb1

Oh Bumps - praying it's just a normal bleed :hugs: good luck with the bloods - let us know how you get on - will be thinking of you :hugs:

Maaybe - Yep - when I was scanned for poss pcos it was lots of little follicles - def ask your dr to look in to whether this cyst could cause any probs - poss depends more on the size of it as to whether it would be an issue or not.

hx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Hi everyone

Just wondering if anyone has used the HCG trigger shot more than once in a cycle?? I had my first HCG shot the day before I had an IUI and am supposed to take a second HCG shot on the 10th (10 days later) in order to sustain a pregnancy.

When asking a few of my PCOS friends, nobody had any idea what I was talking about. They'd never heard of giving two HCG shots. Has anyone had this?? If so, did it produce a pregnancy??


I'm also going in tomorrow because we think I overstimulated. I've heard that many women with PCOS have gotten pregnant during this point, but I'm keeping a level head because I don't want another broken heart.


----------



## JCIC

Hey girls I'm joining you! Just found out tonight that I've got polycystic ovaries,the only symptons I have are irregular periods since my mc in nov and high LH levels.have to wait for hospital to write report then need to go to docs in a weeks time and take it from there x feeling low, gutted and 'why me'..nothing ever seems to be simple but my brother forwarded this quote to me..' pain is temporary, it may last a minute, or an hour, or a day, or a year, but eventually it will subside and something else will take its place. If I quit, however, it lasts forever', thought i'd share it with you all xx


----------



## hb1

I haven't Mommy's Angel - but if no one on here does then www.soulcysters.com is likely to have someone on their message boards that has - it is a PCOS dedicated forum.

JCIC - a very wise brother you have :) don't let it get you down too much at this stage - the severity of pcos varies wildly from one person to the next so you may find it's easily treatable :hugs:

hx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Thank You, I'm an old member of SC's and was thinking about going over there if I hadn't heard back. I think I'll go on over and see if anyone has any input there.


----------



## hb1

There's a lot of experts and pcos veterans on there isn't there!!

hx


----------



## Mommy's Angel

hb1 said:


> There's a lot of experts and pcos veterans on there isn't there!!
> 
> hx

Kat Karney, the owner of the site actually started it and she has PCOS. She used to be a reporter on CNN Health. Not sure if she's still doing that. There are quite a few women who have researched and have experience with it.

Thought I'd share an answer I rec'd from SC's board so others may see it if they need it too:

AnotherDreamer writes,



> The second shot is a "booster shot", the idea is that the HCG from the shot will help boost progesterone production and help support a pregnancy. Most doctors don't do this, they just prefer to just give you progesterone supplements. But a few do this method with a booster shot instead, or in addition to progesterone supplements.
> 
> I'm not sure about having the cream in addition to the booster shot, but I would request a progesterone draw on 7dpo to check your level if there are progesterone concerns. Yes, if you would be taking it during pregnancy it makes sense to take it in the TWW to try and support an early pregnancy, but again the booster shot may be intended to do that so extra progesterone might not be needed. It would definitely be ideal if they would test your progesterone level so you'd know for sure. Anything over 10 indicates Ov, and on medicated cycles they prefer it to be 15 or higher.

So it looks as though the reason for the second shot is to boost Progesterone. They said it was a boost, but never said WHY at the Dr.'s. This is good to know.:thumbup:


----------



## hb1

Good info there - thanks for sharing :flower:

hx


----------



## bumpyboo

Hi ladies how's everyone doing? HB your pregnancy seems to be going so fast! are you looking forward to your next scan? r u gonna find out the sex? Well my recurrent MC appointment is less than 2 weeks away, and im starting to stress!! Really dont know what to expect??? HELP!!lol xxxx


----------



## hb1

I think your first appt will be talking about your history and talking you through the tests they will do and poss taking bloods - you will be in the right hands at least :hugs:

It feels like time has sped up slightly now - the first weeks just dragged - I even went up a fruit today - size of a lemon - imagine that!!

hx


----------



## bumpyboo

Lol that sounds strange saying "youve gone up a fruit!" nearly half way through now!x


----------



## loubylou88

I wonder if any1 can help me. Me and my hubby have been trying sicne october 2009 for a baby..but nothing :-( I goto told i Pcsos in March last year (on my 21st birthday lol) and after many tearful trips to doctor because was getting sick of puttin on weight. not having periods and get bad spots on my chin big time... (at one point i'd had enough and wanted to go back on the pill so i wud have periods and the spots would stop..but after a talk with my mum im glad i didnt lol) Wel the dr put me metformin 3weeks ago.1 week on 500mg..then 2nd week on 1000mg now this week 1500mg..due to go back to see dr in 2months and let them know how im doing...Well this week ive had terrible stomach ache (like period) and back ache..and got excited thinking i was going to come on (i havent had a period since jan 2010) but still nothing.... i did a PT beg of this week and was a neg...but not sure what to do now... do i jus contuine waiting?! Please help!!!!


----------



## hb1

I would keep in touch with your gp, Met can take several weeks to have an effect - if it continues like this after 2 months they may refer you to the gynae as they can look in to other ways of kicking off ov - eg clomid or femara. I know it's hard - you just want to be able to ttc but it can be a waiting game :hugs:

hx


----------



## loubylou88

:flower:

Aww thanks for the reply. Its just so depressing especially tonight as all i wanted to do was cry when my 2 of my friends came out with 'hey guess what im pregnant!!' Of course im happy but one of them has only been trying for 6weeks!!! :growlmad: lol
N they were winding me up as i kept having to go to the toliet after nearly every drink to wee and they were like 'oooo ur'l be next' If only they know eh?!

My doctor has given me enuff tablets to last me till about mid-end August '10'.So if my tummy is still sore after i finished theses tablets i will ask my doctor to refer me back to the hospital. I just feel that the hospital look down on me coz of my age! lol.xx


----------



## hb1

They shouldn't judge you on your age - that isn't their job - if you feel your treatment is less than it should be based on your age I would def complain. So far it sounds pretty typical - they will try Met as it does help a great deal of people easily and cheaply and look further if it does not help - for me it did help but I was lucky to be ov anyway.

I know how hard it is hearing about pg friends - after my mc there were so many everywhere and it can get to you - more of a why not me feeling but it is so hard :hugs:

Hang in there!!

hx


----------



## bumpyboo

Had my app, and been prescribed metformin!!! Yay!!! got to go back in 3 months and depending on how it goes i will be prescribed clomid! So chuffed! :)


----------



## kenziesmommy

hey ladies just wanted to give you some hope... i had been TTC with pcos for 3 years on metformin the whole time well this cycle was 114 days i decided to stop everything at about cd70 didnt take anything no met no spironolactone nothing just a lot of bding and well i found out yesterday i am 6 weeks pregnant with twins!


----------



## Mommy's Angel

Wow! Congrats on the twins. WTG!! How's the daddy holding up with the exciting news?? Have you told anyone yet?? SO excited for you!


----------



## xshell79

hi ladies ive been diagnosed today with having pcos....so of to the docs tomo to see about metfromin that my gyno said would help..

ive been referd to the repoductive department at my hospital as my gyno said she doesnt think im ovulating even thow im pretty regular and chart...so im a bit confused that my chart shows a thermal shift but i guess my blood results dont (hopefully get to see those tomo) does anyone else chart and shows they dont ov?

any advice would be great ...thanks


----------



## Fallen Angel

Hi Guys

Be forewarned, this is going to be a bit of a long post.

You may recall I posted on here briefly earlier in the year. I was diagnosed with PCOS earlier in the year by the endocrinologist and given metformin. After we got married in April we were waiting for our fertility clinic apt as we were struggling to ovulate and become pregnant.

On 7th July we had our 1st apt with gynaecology about fertility and she didn't rate metformin, not much proven statistics behind it. Which I had dome some research and found myself anyway. So we left the clinic and plan was to wait for appointment for laparoscopy and check my tubes were okay and if so, onto clomid, if not, then IVF.

We found out the day after 8th July that we were in fact pregnant.

Unfortunately I miscarried a week ago today and we lost of little tiny 6-ish week old baby :(

It's been a clouded few weeks, but through the various scans and blood tests I've had over the last few weeks rulling out ectopic, etc., due to the pain, no-one has mentioned PCOS or anything.

I stopped taking metformin when we found out we were pregnant as instructed by my GP.

Now I'm awaiting an apt for laparoscopy to check my tubes before going straight onto clomid if all okay, but I feel a bit lost and as if I have not asked all the correct questions to try and identify if our miscarriage was due to PCOS?

Hope this makes sense and sorry for the long post!


----------



## hb1

Yey to Bumps' appt :happydance: it's great to feel positive :)

Kenziesmommy - OMG twins!!! babies can be like buses I guess!! congratulations!!

xshell - I never charted I'm afraid - too forgetfull in the morning! but I was oving. good luck with the blood results - there's lots they can do do get you oving :flower: 

FallenAngel :hugs: I am so sorry that you are going through this. I had the same worry after my mc - was it due to pcos?? - as it was my first pg they didn't test and I'll never know. The other thing that gets me is that they don't know enough about pcos still so there are lots of conflicting theories about the right treatment for it - it doesn't help those of us trying to get pg or dealing with mc.

I would gather all the questions that are coming to you and get an appt with your gynae - I would take your oh and your questions written down as it's easy to miss things. 

You may never know why your baby passed away :hugs: but all you can do is try and get your body ready for ttc again and that sticky bfp you've been longing for :flower: good luck with the laparoscopy and clomid - am sure you'll be celebrating soon :)

For me my consultant seemed to rate met and put me back on it after mc and I am on it till 16 weeks - which is this week!! ( crazy!! ) 

hx


----------



## bumpyboo

Hi How is everyone? cant beleive your 19weeks now HB1!!! its gone so fast! Have u had 20week scan yet? Are you going to find out if litle on is a Mr or Mrs?!xx


----------



## hb1

Certainly am Bumps :) next Friday!!!

How are you doing? any tests yet?

hx


----------



## Didz

I have PCOS and I'm currently pregnant. Luckily it's my 2nd child and with my OH I haven't lost a baby yet. I have had a loss in the past but I will post that story in a new thread. Because of PCOS I've got chronic depression and other psychological problems, which I'm not ashamed if, it's part of me. Before I fell pregnant I was on dianette. Never taking that again. As if the hormone surges didn't cause enough problems, dianette turned me into a raging loony. I didn't get violent with my OH or my daugher but I did throw things around the house and rage a LOT. My sister took it and had the same result. After that my doctor tried to put me on cerazette. I bled for 6 weeks straight so I'm avoiding those too. I'm not sure what the best contraceptive out there is for PCOS but I'm being driven mad having to try to find time to control the body hair problem. It's not obvious as the facial side of it is fair but noticeable. My OH doesn't mind it and accepts me for who I am but it still makes me paranoid. I'd also LOVE to lose weight but the only time I've managed to lose it was when pregnant with my first baby. I was over joyed about that but since then I've piled it back on again.


----------



## hb1

Hey Didz - I was on the depo injection for a couple of years and had even more of a nightmare with my weight - have resorted to condoms only as I don't think the pill ( I put on 3 stone in a year on that ) or the injection suit me at all - don't know if it's to do with pcos. Now the only way I can lose weight is strict diet and excercise every day - miss a day and I put back on. 

Not excercising much at the mo being pregnant - just walking and have signed up for aquanatal - plan on losing weight after I have my baby ( fingers crossed all goes well! )

hx


----------



## bumpyboo

Congrats HB1 on finding out your having a little boy!! Bet thats exciting!! No more tests for me yet and still waitin for the blood results that the gynae did, which was over a montha go so i shall call the dr's 2moro!! As for the metformin, it hasnt made me ovulate i dont think, been on it for weeks and not had period :( I dont know what the normal is whether people normally get periods straight away??

Hows ur little bump?? growing nice and big?! Have u had any movements yet, is he gonna be a little footballer?!lol xx


----------



## hb1

Thanks Bumps :) My bump is big for the weeks - nothing abnormal - just the way I'm carrying. Lots of little kicks going on :cloud9:

If the met isn't kicking your ov off then they might start clomid - the will always start with met as it's cheap, not invasive and does work for a lot of folk - it's also good for keeping a hormonal balance for early pregnancy.

Clomid has more side affects and you only get 6 cycles and there is more involved with that ( follicle tracking etc ) - femara is meant to do the same as clomid but is gentler on your system.

Hope your tests turn up something fixable :hugs: How you feeling anyway?

hx

You never know this is only your 2nd full cycle with met - it can take a while to kick in.


----------



## bumpyboo

Bless, must be a wonderful feeling. and it seems to be going so fast, before you know it you will have your baby boy in your arms! Have you been buying anything yet?

The gynae said after 3months if nothings hapened he would prescribe me clomid but need to get the weight down a bit. I havent weighed myself but i do feel as if ive lost "a bit!" Hopefully though as you said it might take a while to kick in! And all i can do in the mean time is have fun DTD hoping that i might ovulate!lol

Apart from that im feeling good, just got back from holiday and feel like it has done me and OH good to have had a break and a brilliant time having a laugh etc. so who knows what might happen, alot of people say that they stop obsessing and BAM it happens so fingers crossed! x


----------



## keepsmiling

Has anyone with pcos had any experiences with clomid xx


----------



## bumski

i have pcos and tried clomid last year, unfortunatly it did not work for me so had ovarian drilling in july, this made me ov 14 days later but not ov since, im on cd8 and hoping i will again, if not i will be put back on clomid as there is a chance after the drilling clomid will work


----------



## keepsmiling

I'm so woried it's nt goin to work and I'm jot goin to ov x


----------



## bumski

oh dont worry that it will happen to you, i think i just have stupid lazy ovaries :dohh:, please dont worry as clomid works so so well for so many people, if i get it again i will def feel positive about taking it even though i was resistant last time, do you ov at all now?


----------



## keepsmiling

I dnt no I went for a internal to check on the cysys an the fs said I had a egg so I shud ov I'm quite regular most of the time so I think I may do but just very late x


----------



## bumski

that sounds very hopeful then, clomid will prob give you a much stronger ov, i dont usually ov at all, in 3 years trying i only have proof of one so thats maybe why it didnt work for me, when do you start them?


----------



## keepsmiling

Well I'm waitin for af now so ahud be a week or two but I dunno if ovd or not this cycle but we shal c xx


----------



## bumski

keepsmiling said:


> Well I'm waitin for af now so ahud be a week or two but I dunno if ovd or not this cycle but we shal c xx


gl with it hun really hope it works well for you :winkwink: xx


----------



## keepsmiling

I do too Hun thanks xxx


----------

